# Naruto 540 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (May 18, 2011)

*Chapter 540: Madara's Strategy*​
Make predictions about the upcoming chapter. Discuss when the chapter is out

1785


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 18, 2011)

Mind=Blown by everyone in the manga, and the readers.

In other words, the reason why Neji is doing this is because...he's final villain and planned everything this entire time.


Well that or we find out who's controlling him or if he's a fake. Maybe some other stuff. The former clearly is more likely.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Naruto vs Itachi+Nagato.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Cue Lee or Kiba to intervene against Neji, and maybe Sakura getting a punch in before it becomes too much.

Oh that and long-winded explanation of Neji's rape face.


----------



## Coldhands (May 18, 2011)

Sakura vs. Crazy-Neji

Prepare yourselves, Neji fans :ho


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

Sakura figures out that something is wrong with "Neji", because he makes another one of those minor slip ups like he did this chapter. The first of which was to say that the one who had been following Sakura had escaped his eyes and the second was for him to ask in which tent Sakura is, because he would have no need to ask because of his Byakugan.

He attacks her and she fights back. Neji activates some booby traps which cause explosions in the camp to cause chaos and to prevent anyone from coming to Sakura's immediate help.

With her left arm immobilized from the first clash Sakura realizes that to defeat Neji she has to do so without allowing him to touch her.
Somewhere in between we'll get to see whatever Madara is doing with the KinGinBros and Gedou Mazou and perhaps some more on Kabuto.


----------



## Blaze (May 18, 2011)

Predicting Sasuke soon.



But for now Neji getting beat by Sakura.()


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2011)

*Chapter 540 Prediction*:   Sheep's Clothing.

The imposter Neji is brought forth by a very powerful Genjutsu and the aim is to capture Sakura and use her as a way to get to Naruto.   But the love-struck wounded shinobi sacrifices his life and stops the attempt.


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

Neji-centric chapter; his actions are proven to be the result of a Zetsu-clone.

The real Neji decided to stick with Kiba.


----------



## Penance (May 18, 2011)

I predict rape......


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 18, 2011)

Neji vs Sakura.

Hopefully another glimpse at Itachi, or a glimpse at Sasuke. pek


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

hopefully some more itachi and and Nagato,Madara kabuto and perhaps sasuke.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 18, 2011)

More chit chat between Nagato and Itachi


----------



## Tyrion (May 18, 2011)

Neji is about to kill Sakura and then that fodder guy who loves her solos Neji and wins Sakura's heart. Later on they produce kids.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 18, 2011)

*The last prediction I said Kyuuby would cry... and he almost did!! Now, I'm gonna emphasize this!*


----------



## Rancid727 (May 18, 2011)

I say he is a zetsu clone and then and only then could she beat him. if it is the real neji Sakura cant beat him! but if it is the real Neji what i would love to see is Hinta walks in/shows up for what ever reason. And ends up bitch slaping neji to hell and back!


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2011)

Sakura vs. Neji


----------



## Red Raptor (May 18, 2011)

What if Tenten is also around in one of the medical tents? She could be the one to figure out that imposter isn't Neji or at least, isn't Neji in control of himself. Long shot here, but it'd be cool if it's kunoichi - Sakura, Shizune and Tenten - VS Neji clone. LOL


----------



## Prototype (May 18, 2011)

We're finally informed of what's going on with Neji, or if that is even him. IMO, the "Neji" facing Sakura is a Zetsu clone, and the real Neji arrives at the end of 540 to deal with him. In addition, the fodder in love with Sakura sacrifices himself, and, as he predicted, dies during the war.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 18, 2011)

Sakura and Neji fight they show off some new techniques but Neji is brought down and Sakura ends up dispelling the technique that was controlling Neji after that Neji falls unconcious

Scene switchs to Naruto and Bee

They are getting close to the battlefield they notice that there has been none dieing recently which they figure out means that the war will restart in the morning In the distance they spot several figures the raikage and Tsunade with several Jounin Escorts A demands that Naruto and Bee turn back and return to the island Naruto refuses stating he won't hesistate to go through them if needs be chapter ends with Naruto and A ready to battle each other.


----------



## Daryoon (May 18, 2011)

What's that? Zetsu has managed to clone a whole host of alliance ninja and has infiltrated their ranks, spreading doubt and confusion everywhere?

What's that? Naruto, who is now headed to the battlefield, has gained the ability to detect 'malice', as demonstrated when he noticed Kisame hiding inside Samehada?

Surely these plot points can't be connected?!


----------



## Hero (May 18, 2011)

It's probably a Zetsu clone. Remember the one time that Zetsu attached himself to Neji but he managed to get it off?


----------



## Immortal (May 18, 2011)

Yea, I agree. It's either Zetsu, or Sasuke genjutsu imo.


----------



## Sagitta (May 18, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> It's probably a Zetsu clone. Remember the one time that Zetsu attached himself to Neji but he managed to get it off?



Oh yeah, that could very well be it. The byakugan's ability to use its far sight sort of reminds me of Zetsu camera ability. Perhaps your right about that, theres spores in Neji's body. Maybe female spores in that weird guy and male spores in Neji and when they are together one can control the other or something to that affect.


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (May 18, 2011)

Next time: Nameless panel mugging man gets an official name that I won't care to remember and more talking, most likely.


----------



## Aiku (May 18, 2011)

I predict Neji fighting Sakura. And winning. 

AND MORE ITACHI.


----------



## Friday (May 18, 2011)

Neji will revive the hyuuga clan by raping Sakura and keeping her hostage for 9 months so she can have the baby. He keeps other medics hostage in order to deliver the baby carefully and cut off that umbilical cord. Yum, Neji will say. He will then proceed by sealing all nine bijuus into that one baby and making him the next hokage, sixth coffin, final villain, and Rikudo Sennin all in one. The baby will be called Sasuke.


----------



## calimike (May 19, 2011)

Predict: 
1. Operation Moon's Eye has begin!!! 
2. Allied shinobi didn't notice anything suspicious 
3. 5 Kages should've notice since Madara reveal to them at Gokage Summer 
4. Neji kidnap Sakura after he killed all 
5. Naruto-Kyuubi talk no jutsu :sleepy

@SASAKI_Hisashi tweeted...


> *Deadline for issue 25!*


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2011)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 19, 2011)

Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_



*Enter:* _House of Haruno_

Neji fans are going to be rickrolled


----------



## jso (May 19, 2011)

Man we've been blindsided by Kishi two weeks in a row now. I predict nobody will predict what actually happens next Wednesday lol.


----------



## Ferno (May 19, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 540 Prediction*:   Sheep's Clothing.
> 
> The imposter Neji is brought forth by a very powerful Genjutsu and the aim is to capture Sakura and use her as a way to get to Naruto.   But the love-struck wounded shinobi sacrifices his life and stops the attempt.



That's it. That's Sakura's relevance. 'Loved one' of Naruto to help lure him, common villain tactic, how did I not see that, lol. Given Kabuto was delegated the role of capturing the Kyuubi jinchuuriki, it must be a zombie of his responsible for Neji's murders.

And that zombie is most likely Dan. So I predict Dan.


----------



## Sagitta (May 19, 2011)

Ferno said:


> That's it. That's Sakura's relevance. 'Loved one' of Naruto to help lure him, common villain tactic, how did I not see that, lol. Given Kabuto was delegated the role of capturing the Kyuubi jinchuuriki, it must be a zombie of his responsible for Neji's murders.
> 
> And that zombie is most likely Dan. So I predict Dan.



Yeah where the hell did Dan go? Might be his phantom technique or something.. CREEEEPY


----------



## Dosu=Frequency (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, what Ferno said.

Sakura and "Neji" fight, Sakura gets captured and used to lure Naruto into a trap.

It's probably the Zetsu that Madara gave Kabuto; Modified with Kabuto's  medical ninjutsu and has abilities to shape-shift as well as hide presence.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 19, 2011)

Neji vs the alliance


----------



## jso (May 19, 2011)

Neji is a true avenger


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 19, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> Neji vs the alliance



That covers one panel when  Sakura knocks him out and starts healing fodder but there is 19 pages for a chapter.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 19, 2011)

Knowing Kishi next week is probably going to switch to an entirely different, unrelated situation.


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2011)

Abanikochan said:


> Knowing Kishi next week is probably going to switch to an entirely different, unrelated situation.



That would probably be for the best.



Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_



I'm sorry Bart, but I hope Neji is rickrolled this week simply so this 'House of Hyuuga' madness can stop.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 19, 2011)

I predict the Edo Jins will appear. Maybe this Evil Neji is related to one of the Edo Jins.


----------



## Sagitta (May 19, 2011)

which edo's do we still have? Could it be Chiyo and someone else controlling him? Neji wouldn't just flip the handle, it's not within his character to do something like that. Lets just drop that bs already. House of the hyuuga is troll madness. TROLLLING TO THE MAX


----------



## Red Raptor (May 19, 2011)

This is a good chance for a Team Gai focus, IF Neji turns out either to be under Genjutsu, or is really a traitor, and does try to kidnap or successfully kidnaps Sakura for Kabutomaru. Please, Kishi, please! Make it happen!

If this is actually a White Zetsu clone, then I foresee Sakura battling it and taking it down on her own, OR Neji  facing his own clone again (like the Rescue Gaara arc) but he's in a very much weakened state now. It would be cool to see some kunoichi action at the medical centre - Sakura, Shizune, Tenten (who should have been brought in much earlier than Neji actually). Hopefully it won't be a Naruto-to-the-rescue scenario again.

That said, I'm really hoping for a Team Gai focus. No one predicted Team 10 to jump into the fold and change the tide with Kinkaku, so this could be a nice set-up for some Team Gai action, if it's NOT a clone.

It's getting tougher to predict anything, since Kishi seems to be enjoying adding in twists and turns every few chapters to throw us off!


----------



## Mang-Kun (May 19, 2011)

Something happened with Neji on the way before he reach the Medic camp. It either someone controlling him or a Zetsu clone. I hope Kishi could come up with something better than that, I mean it was too predictable.

I predict a chapter focusing solely on the camp maybe another confusion going on like a doppelgangers.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 20, 2011)

Kishi has given me a chapter where I can actually have some idea what might happen unlike the last two so...

Chapter 540: Trust No One
*Spoiler*: __ 




Cover is of Neji, one good the other evil(I don't know if there will be a cover or not but I think it's getting to be that time, when was the last time we had one?)
Cover text: Neji was once a trusted Shinobi of the leaf but has he's sided with Akatsuki? What is Neji thinking?
Chapter starts off where we last seen Neji. He's still smiling. 
Neji: Now then...time to find Sakura.

Meanwhile, in the tent Sakura's in.

Love letter guy: Well I guess I'll go back to the war now...

Sakura(Thinking): ...Poor guy, did I heart his feelings that much?

Neji enters.

Neji: YOU!

Love letter guy: ?

Sakura: ?

Neji: Sakura get away from him, he's the spy!!!

Sakura: What?!

Love letter guy: Spy? What do you mean...I'm not a spy!

Neji: Get behind be Sakura, I'll protect you.

Sakura gets behind Neji.

Love letter guy: ...

Neji: Hehe...

Neji grabs Sakura and runs out of the tent.

Love letter guy: Oh no, he kidnapped her. I have to tell the others.

We see Neji running with Sakura in his arms.

Sakura: What are you doing Neji? You're not the spy are you...

Neji: What a stupid question, why else would I have you in my arms right now...sorry but you're not my type.

Sakura: This isn't like you at all...you must be being controlled.

Neji: Controlled? Ha! Like I could be controlled. Can't you figure it out...

Sakura: ...No it can't be...

Neji: That's right, I'm a traitor.

Sakura: I...I don't believe you.

Neji: Believe it...and it's not just me either...

Meanwhile, back where Itachi and Nagato are.

Itachi: My Genjutsu is being used now...I don't like what Kabuto is planning to do with it, it's such a pathetic tactic. 

Nagato: Well it is Kabuto, he was Orochimaru's right hand. Should be expected he would sink as low as he did.

Itachi: We'll have to be ready to strike back.

Nagato: No doubt he's already aware of our plan...but if this succeeds...

Neji stops running, a group of Hyuga are there.

Sakura: ...It's the entire Hyuga clan too...

Neji: Correct, we sided with Akatsuki for the power. 

Sakura: How could you do such a thing...why Neji...why?

Neji: Are you deaf? I just said for the power.

Sakura: Why kidnap me then?

Neji: The less medics in the picture the better, plus you have use as bait for Naruto.

Sakura: I wont let you get away with this.

Sakura elbows Neji in the gut, she uses smoke bombs and gets away. She starts running.

Sakura: I have to warn everyone about this...

Ninja appear in front of Sakura.

Random Ninja: Are you alright? We got word of you being kidnapped.

Sakura: I was, by Neji...and there's more. I'll explain on the way.

Back at the medic area.

Neji: I can't find anything, the spy may have already ran off already. 

Love letter guy: YOU!!!

Neji: ?

Love letter guy: Where is she!!!

Neji: Who?

Love letter guy: Sakura!

Neji: What?! Has she gone missing?!

Love letter guy: Don't try and act like nothing happened! I was informed of there being a spy, and clearly your the spy!

Neji(Thinking): Someone must have made a fake of me...this isn't good, they must have framed me on purpose...they may be trying to frame my entire clan even. What am I to do. I can't run away, that'll only make me look more guilty, my only chance is to stay calm and let them take me in without a fight...hopefully they'll be able to understand I'm not the spy.

Love letter guy: I'm taking you in!

Neji: ...Fine.

Back where "Neji" is.

"Neji": Hehe...all went as planned.

Random Hyuga: Can we get out of these ridiculous disguises now?

Neji: Yah, no use left for them.

Neji and the Hyuga revert back to White Zetsu Clones.

White Zetsu Clone: Now with the Hyuga seen as traitors, they'll be forced out of the alliance, they may actually join us...even if they don't it'll still weaken the alliance more. Plus I took down most of the medics, so healing is going to be much more difficult for them. Shame I didn't have enough time to get a bite to eat...

White Zetsu Clone: What next?

White Zetsu Clone: Well...if this works then well proceed with step two...Trust No One. 

End Text: Zetsu is planning something...but what is "Trust No One" and how will it affect the war?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 20, 2011)

Team TEN due to some PLOT no jutsu
saves Sakura from Neji/Zetsu clone....\

but the fodder lover dies first..


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 20, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato decide to find Kabuto and put him under their control. Then rhey can do whatever they want with their powers. Kabuto is probablt too busy trying to control all the edos he's summoned.


----------



## Sagitta (May 20, 2011)

Sci-Fi said:


> Itachi and Nagato decide to find Kabuto and put him under their control. Then rhey can do whatever they want with their powers. Kabuto is probablt too busy trying to control all the edos he's summoned.



That'd be fuckin win! Turn Kabuto into a puppet. Hahhaa sooo awesome!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2011)

I predict that it'll be revealed that there are more of these "traitors" than just "Neji", half the medic camp is full of them.

Incoming slaughter of medic forces on it's way. Sakura, Shizune and Tonton will survive but there'll be less medics than before.


----------



## Sagitta (May 21, 2011)

REALLLLY?! I can see there being traitors but Neji? Really!? I don't think so man... who knows.. maybe some I want to live my own destiny bs talk. I can see it the more people keep saying stuff.


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2011)

After all this time waiting for Edo Itachi and Nagato - together no less - Neji takes center stage.

Fuck is this shit?


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2011)

nejo kicks sakura's asss  but.......... but .................. the love ninja dies for her


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (May 21, 2011)

Neji quickly defeats Sakura.

Then Neji is enveloped in light and floats away, takes off his byakugan-glasses, and slicks his hair back.


----------



## Space Jam (May 21, 2011)

Neji Dies.


----------



## calimike (May 22, 2011)

tweeted...


> And this time, I`ll protect them both! (#SAKURA from #Naruto vol.28)



He gave us hint. I think he refers to chapter 252 (not sure?)

 I offer 3 suggest predict:

1. Naruto save Sakura from psycho Neji after he sense something wrong!

2. Kiba Inuzuka smell Neji's scent and something wrong. He rush to save her from evil Neji

3. Sakura saved herself from puppet Neji after she exam him and realized something fishy!


----------



## Red Raptor (May 22, 2011)

Oh that means the issue is out? Cool will we get early spoilers then? LOL

Sakura saying she'll protect them both may not be what's going on at the scene, but rather what she'll do to protect BOTH Naruto and Sasuke. I can't imagine what else it means.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2011)

calimike said:


> tweeted...
> 
> 
> He gave us hint. I think he refers to chapter 252 (not sure?)



remember the last tweet that gave us a hint about sasuke? 

seriously man, never trust the previews or these things, they are complete BS attempt to hype the next chapter


----------



## tkROUT (May 22, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Oh that means the issue is out? Cool will we get early spoilers then? LOL
> 
> Sakura saying she'll protect them both may not be what's going on at the scene, but rather what she'll do to protect BOTH Naruto and Sasuke. I can't imagine what else it means.



No. Issue 25 isn't even printed. Sasaki will receive #25 on Tuesday(24th)  most probably. And its sales date will be 30th May.
FYI, Issue 24's official sales date 23rd May which has 539. And he doesn't tweet to give any hint. He tweets to spread words about manga to people outside Japan. That is why he tweets in English. 



Addy said:


> remember the last tweet that gave us a hint about sasuke?
> 
> seriously man, never trust the previews or these things, they are complete BS attempt to hype the next chapter



What he tweeted is just a quote he liked. He posts from different mangas not just Naruto.

Also we are getting the Chapter scan nearly a week early(5 days) than actual sales date. 

Next issue Bakuman is getting Lead Colour. I expect Naruto Lead Colour+ Cover in #26 that will be chapter 541. And this Neji / Sakura scenario won't last long. Chapter 540 may focus on them but on chapter 541 it will be wrapped up I guess.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 22, 2011)

Neji VS Sakura
Rock Lee saves Sakura
Rock Lee VS Neji

Chapter 541
Rock Lee > Neji


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2011)

It would be nice to have a Neji-Sakura+Love ninja fight. Some girlpower is much appreciated even if this is a manga for boys .


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2011)

I predict Sakura raping Neji and lots of a shitload Neji fans


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> remember the last tweet that gave us a hint about sasuke?
> 
> seriously man, never trust the previews or these things, they are complete BS attempt to hype the next chapter



Are you complaining?
We got hinted about Sasuke and got the enter of Itachi.
That was so much better.

It's not an unrealistic tweet.
Sasuke has been MIA for so long from the manga, I'm expecting to see him very soon now. He can only sit blindfolded for so long. Also Edo Itachi and Naruto are out there now, it seems like the perfect opening to draw the Sauce in.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 22, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Are you complaining?
> We got hinted about Sasuke and got the enter of Itachi.
> That was so much better.
> 
> ...



Yes any week now, we've been saying that for the pat 2 months. Sasuke's the only surgical implant that uses actual real time to recover. Everyone else including Kakashi, merely popped the eyeball into the socket and was ready for action the following panel.


----------



## Garfield (May 22, 2011)

I think we might get a break from Neji again and see Naruto approach the fray. Along with a glimpse maybe of Itachi and Nagato


----------



## jso (May 22, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yes any week now, we've been saying that for the pat 2 months. Sasuke's the only surgical implant that uses actual real time to recover. Everyone else including Kakashi, merely popped the eyeball into the socket and was ready for action the following panel.


Nobody else's transplant had to undergo some sort of physical change.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 22, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> It's not an unrealistic tweet.
> Sasuke has been MIA for so long from the manga, I'm expecting to see him very soon now. He can only sit blindfolded for so long. Also Edo Itachi and Naruto are out there now, it seems like the perfect opening to draw the Sauce in.



It seems far to soon for me for Sasuke to be involved the Kabuto aspect of the plot seems to be deepening especially as it seems he is more or less being set up to fight Naruto I really don't see the need for him to be in yet once Naruto has been dealt with and Madara is ready to hunt the Nine tails likely when Bee has been captured and extracted will Sasuke reemerge in the manga


----------



## Ferno (May 22, 2011)

We JUST got a glimpse on Itachi and Nagato, Sasuke is five billion chapters away imo, sadly. For most people it's because of Nagato and the Uchiha brothers that the manga is still being read. Kishi wouldn't be as stupid to give all three in two chapters.

We're just gonna get more Naruto and fodder in 540.


----------



## jso (May 22, 2011)

Maybe we'll get a panel or two on the Edo-jins? I think they're the only ones that havent been shown recently aside from Sasuke.


----------



## Saunion (May 22, 2011)

Why is this guy still posting these tweets? The editor has been doing it for a while, they're just random Naruto quotes that are completely unrelated to the chapters.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Are you complaining?
> We got hinted about Sasuke and got the enter of Itachi.
> That was so much better.


it is better but he said sasuke, and we didn't get him.


----------



## Cornbreesha (May 22, 2011)

I predict sakura get kidnapped as Bait


----------



## navy (May 22, 2011)

I predict all of your predictions are wrong.
Just as usual.


----------



## jso (May 22, 2011)

navy said:


> I predict all of your predictions are wrong.
> Just as *planned.*


Fixed.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 22, 2011)

I predict Sakura being attacked by Neji, with a slight hint of pairing talk just to rile readers up.

*Note: This is all but certain.*


----------



## Bane (May 23, 2011)

Sakura fights the fake neji and things start looking bad for her until rock lee pops out of no where. Cut to scene with two options: Sasuke removing his bandages or Naruto and bee ariving on the battlefield


----------



## Arsecynic (May 23, 2011)

Correct me if I'm mistaken but didn't the WSJ editor say that we'd see Sasuke a couple of weeks back, in a preview on his twitter. What happened to that?


----------



## Chaelius (May 23, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> Correct me if I'm mistaken but didn't the WSJ editor say that we'd see Sasuke a couple of weeks back, in a preview on his twitter. What happened to that?



Perhaps he was talking about the flashback ?


----------



## Coldhands (May 23, 2011)

I hope Sasuke appears next chapter and this happens:
A wild EMS Sasuke appears!
Naruto uses Kyubi Sage Mode!
It's super effective!
Sasuke fainted.
Kishi uses forget Sasuke even ever existed no Jutsu..! :ho


----------



## Klue (May 23, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> Correct me if I'm mistaken but didn't the WSJ editor say that we'd see Sasuke a couple of weeks back, in a preview on his twitter. What happened to that?



I don't know about the WSJ editor, but the Twitter thing is just some guy posting quotes from prior chapters. One of our forum members post them believing these quotes to be hints of whats to come, or something to that degree.


----------



## Lovely (May 23, 2011)

I hope Evil appears.


----------



## bearzerger (May 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> I don't know about the WSJ editor, but the Twitter thing is just some guy posting quotes from prior chapters. One of our forum members post them believing these quotes to be hints of whats to come, or something to that degree.



well, last week's quote was Sasuke's line of the end of tVotE how he wouldn't be Itachi's puppet I believe and we ended up having Itachi in the chapter and him and Nagato were talking about how they both were puppets because of their doujutsu. So atleast for last week that tweet was a nice hint for the chapter. 

This week we have that line of Sakura wanting to protect both Naruto and Sasuke. So perhaps we'll see a hint that one day soon she'll have the skills to live up to that promise of hers. Which would mean for those Hyuuga fans here that ultimately "Neji" is in for a drubbing.


----------



## Friday (May 23, 2011)

Neji reveals the secrets of the golden byakugam


----------



## Space Jam (May 23, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Neji reveals the secrets of the golden byakugam



aha nope..


----------



## BlueSky Rena (May 23, 2011)

adee said:


> Along with a glimpse maybe of Itachi


I sure hope so


----------



## Perverted King (May 23, 2011)

We won't see Sasuke until chapter 550


----------



## auem (May 23, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> well, last week's quote was Sasuke's line of the end of tVotE how he wouldn't be Itachi's puppet I believe and we ended up having Itachi in the chapter and him and Nagato were talking about how they both were puppets because of their doujutsu. So atleast for last week that tweet was a nice hint for the chapter.
> 
> This week we have that line of Sakura wanting to protect both Naruto and Sasuke. So perhaps we'll see a hint that one day soon she'll have the skills to live up to that promise of hers. Which would mean for those Hyuuga fans here that ultimately "Neji" is in for a drubbing.



well if sasuke said i won't be itachi's puppet and we see nagato talking about he and itachi being puppet....then by that logic when sakura said she will protect naruto and sasuke,then she should end as being protected by naruto..which is very much possible in next chapter...


----------



## Monstre Charmant (May 23, 2011)

I predict the creepy dude giving his life for Sakura.
Then Neji's innocence proven. Like he passed out and got molested by Zetsu and a clone infiltrated the camp. Or he's being controlled by Itachi or Madara or something.


----------



## Leptirica (May 23, 2011)

auem said:


> well if sasuke said i won't be itachi's puppet and we see nagato talking about he and itachi being puppet....then by that logic when sakura said she will protect naruto and sasuke,then she should end as being protected by naruto..which is very much possible in next chapter...



That's not really equivalent. 

"I won't be Itachi's puppet' = Itachi becomes puppet

"I will protect Naruto and Sasuke = ?

Bah, let's try this. 

"I won't be Itachi's puppet' = Itachi becomes puppet

I won't protect Naruto and Sasuke = Naruto and Sasuke need protecting

which means 

"I will protect Naruto and Sasuke = they don't need protecting? ^^'

Hardly the same impact. 

Besides, even if those comments are hints - which they could be if he had to approve the chapter before it goes to printing or something like that - I don't think they are meant to be taken as clues. He's probably in that case posting something that the chapter reminded him of.

My bet is that Naruto will have to save her ass again.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2011)

Tige321 said:


> I predict the creepy dude giving his life for Sakura.
> Then Neji's innocence proven. Like he passed out and got molested by Zetsu and a clone infiltrated the camp. Or he's being controlled by Itachi or Madara or something.



Neji was already touched by Zetsu though, in like chapter 520 something.


----------



## うずまきナルト (May 24, 2011)

*I predict a boring chapter. I'm a Neji supporter, but no matter what he does, it just seems like filler. The only way this next chapter will not be boring (if it's all about Neji and wack ass medical nins (including Sakura)), is if Neji is really evil. No Genjutsu and No friggen Zetsu clone.*


----------



## kurai_of_the_leaf (May 24, 2011)

i'm thinking it is the edo ex head of the hyuga clan controlling neji by this head marking thing.


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2011)

kurai_of_the_leaf said:


> i'm thinking it is the edo ex head of the hyuga clan controlling neji by this head marking thing.



Didn't know the Hyuuga could do that.


----------



## Mariko (May 24, 2011)

Sakura.... Neiji... Who cares?! And next chap wtf? Pakun and Tenten??? Pwned by edo's Ichiraku's father??? 

C'mon kishi....


----------



## Raigamasa (May 24, 2011)

I predict Healthy Nagato


----------



## HawkMan (May 24, 2011)

I predict more nonsense.


----------



## Raptor (May 24, 2011)

I predict a bunch of tards bitching about things not going their way and crying about how lame the chapter is 

On the other side I wouldn't mind some Neji vs Sakura action.   Or Hinata.  Or a mix of both.


----------



## Kenshi (May 24, 2011)

Rock Lee f%$ing Neji up!

Do it Kishi!!


----------



## FearTear (May 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Neji reveals the secrets of the golden byakugam







ero_luffy said:


> Sakura.... Neiji... Who cares?! And next chap wtf? Pakun and Tenten??? Pwned by edo's Ichiraku's father???
> 
> C'mon kishi....



What do you want to see? Naruto Sasuke Madara Kabuto Nagato Itachi involved in a battle royal for the remaining 100 chapters?

*I don't say it wouldn't be exciting,* but there are other characters out there


----------



## Mariko (May 24, 2011)

FearTear said:
			
		

> What do you want to see? Naruto Sasuke Madara Kabuto Nagato Itachi involved in a battle royal for the remaining 100 chapters?



and the juubi, yes.


----------



## Raptor (May 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Neji reveals the secrets of the golden byakugam




Damn that's old.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Neji reveals the secrets of the golden byakugam



Pantene PRO-V and LOTS of Paul Mitchell Conditioner.

Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## manga genius (May 24, 2011)

Mael said:


> Pantene PRO-V and LOTS of Paul Mitchell Conditioner.
> 
> Lather, rinse, repeat.






Good one.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 24, 2011)

hopefully we get the volume 56 cover.


----------



## peachandbetty (May 24, 2011)

I predict Sakura will use one-trick-pony no jutsu and ultimately get either knocked out immediately or fail so hard someone will have to come in and save her...because the least likely scenario is Kishi letting a woman be awesome.

Also I predict continuity error in the form the Sakura's skirt, previous absent in the last chapter but magically appearing in the next.


----------



## Cobblepot (May 24, 2011)

I found it:



It sound like true, Rock Lee's arrival was awaited...


----------



## peachandbetty (May 24, 2011)

...well poo.


----------



## jso (May 24, 2011)

I'm gonna go ahead and guess that's just a recomposed image that's been scanned to look realistic. It looks random as fuck and pretty damn huge for a panel of such disorganised action.


----------



## Sadako (May 24, 2011)

jso said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and guess that's just a recomposed image that's been scanned to look realistic. It looks random as fuck and pretty damn huge for a panel of such disorganised action.



I hope you're right. I really, really, REALLY hope so.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

I hope your wrong we need some rock lee.


----------



## FearTear (May 24, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> I found it:
> 
> 
> 
> It sound like true, Rock Lee's arrival was awaited...



I agree with jso.

Look at Zetsu's face: it's TOO detailed considering it's just a small part of the "panel"

By the way, what is Lee kicking? The air?


----------



## Suibi (May 24, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> I found it:
> 
> 
> 
> It sound like true, Rock Lee's arrival was awaited...



fake. sakura is from
Narutoverse


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> I found it:
> 
> 
> 
> It sound like true, Rock Lee's arrival was awaited...



go lee 


but let's be honest with one another, did you really not see it coming that she was gonna be saved by someone? or that lee may come to  fight his rival neji?


now, the sad part 

no hyuuga rising or controlled neji


----------



## Saunion (May 24, 2011)

Sakura's face is taken from the scene where Naruto saves her from Sasuke during the Kage summit. Obvious fake.


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2011)

Suibi said:


> fake. sakura is from
> Narutoverse






but now there is still a chance for evil neji


----------



## FearTear (May 24, 2011)

Suibi said:


> fake. sakura is from
> Narutoverse



Good eye

Can you also find where Zetsu and Lee are from?


----------



## GoDMasteR (May 24, 2011)

that guy isn't Lee but Gai LOL, probably from tha match vs Kisame.


----------



## Suibi (May 24, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Good eye
> 
> Can you also find where Zetsu and Lee are from?



totally no clue, sorry.

But I even doubt *that* is gai, not lee, lol.



Btw. Kishi, give me more dat love letter fodder!!!


----------



## Jizznificent (May 24, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> I found it:
> 
> 
> 
> It sound like true, Rock Lee's arrival was awaited...


obvious fake spoiler pic is obvious. the characters in the pic just look way too awkward to for it to be real; i mean, was that meant to have been sakura's arm?


----------



## Cornbreesha (May 24, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> I found it:
> 
> 
> 
> It sound like true, Rock Lee's arrival was awaited...



Fake...Sasuke's hand is around sakura's neck at the buttom 

why is Sakura wear a cloak?


----------



## Evilene (May 24, 2011)

I see we got some spoilers from Ohana. Not sure if legit or not.


----------



## FearTear (May 24, 2011)

I've found where "Lee" came from 


*Spoiler*: __ 




You were right guys, he's actually Gai


----------



## peachandbetty (May 24, 2011)

I take it back. Still hopeful. YAY!

However...hows about evil Rock Lee being added to the mix?


----------



## Jin-E (May 24, 2011)

Trans please.


----------



## Chibason (May 24, 2011)

Fake spoiler pic is hella fake..


----------



## Leptirica (May 24, 2011)

Wow, a fake spoiler pic. I guess Naruto really is finally picking up if people are going through trouble to make fake spoilers.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2011)

Wow that was a poor spoiler job.


----------



## On and On (May 24, 2011)

jso said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and guess that's just a recomposed image that's been scanned to look realistic. It looks random as fuck and pretty damn huge for a panel of such disorganised action.



Sums it up perfectly

pretty sure that arm is Naruto BAWWWWLING at some point or another

idk where the sakura came from


----------



## Phoenix (May 24, 2011)

I predict Team Gai's return with Neji vs Tenten ( she was brought to the medic center before Neji ) or LeeTen vs Neji ! Sakura will not appear, she has to read her love letter !


----------



## Chibason (May 24, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> Wow, a fake spoiler pic. I guess Naruto really is finally picking up if people are going through trouble to make fake spoilers.



I for one miss the old days of rampant fake spoilers...We never knew what to actually expect :rofl


----------



## pablocco (May 24, 2011)

Suibi said:


> fake. sakura is from
> Narutoverse



sasuke looks like an hemiplegic in that panel.

i predict no zetsur and no rock lee this chapter.


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2011)

I would like some Lee action, but I don't want Sakura to be saved.... again


----------



## Skywalker (May 24, 2011)

Maybe Neji and Sakura will kill each other, two birds with one stone.


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Maybe Neji and Sakura will kill each other, two birds with one stone.



Sounds like my type of plot-twist.


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 24, 2011)

Well...Rock Lee never had his dream fight with Neji...so this might be the time for it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 24, 2011)

Would be cool if that when it's time for another colors pages, Kishi decides to make a spread showing all the remaining/relevant/strong Edos in badass poses or something, like he did with this Akatsuki spread.

That way he would shown them all in their legit & canon colors and wouldn't have to do it in the volume covers. I'll like that a lot.

Lets see how much medics "Neji" keeps taking down in this chapter.


----------



## Lovely (May 24, 2011)

I too hope that Sakura won't be saved or kidnapped.   She seemed more in charge the previous chapter, and I hope Kishimoto sticks with that. 

Needless to say I'm nervous about upcoming spoilers.


----------



## Skywalker (May 24, 2011)

Sci-Fi said:


> Well...Rock Lee never had his dream fight with Neji...so this might be the time for it.


Just what I was saying last week.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 24, 2011)

peachandbetty said:


> I take it back. Still hopeful. YAY!
> 
> However...hows about evil Rock Lee being added to the mix?



And then the real ones come and fight evil clones of themselves....wait a minute!


----------



## lathia (May 24, 2011)

I predict no actual Naruto panels and more focus on transitioning Sakura, Neji, Edos and onto the rest of the "night."


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

peachandbetty said:


> I take it back. Still hopeful. YAY!
> 
> However...hows about evil Rock Lee being added to the mix?



Lets just have all of team gai sans Gai go to the dark side.

Tenten be stabbing Sakura the fuck up.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 24, 2011)

Am I missing something or does Naruto still think that Yamato is checking the outside?


----------



## Evilene (May 24, 2011)

I wonder if Naruto will show up this chapter.


Also I predict alot of anger and facepalming after spoilers are read.


----------



## RaidenisDead (May 24, 2011)

Neji will be revealed to be Kimimaro using transformation. The Kimimaro fighting the Samurai is a 30% clone. The ninja who did the chakra inspection is in on it. All your medical jounin are belong to Kimimaro.


----------



## C-Moon (May 24, 2011)

Evilene said:


> Also I predict alot of anger and facepalming after spoilers are read.



You don't need to predict this, it's as inevitable as death and taxes.


----------



## Sagitta (May 24, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> Neji will be revealed to be Kimimaro using transformation. The Kimimaro fighting the Samurai is a 30% clone. The ninja who did the chakra inspection is in on it. All your medical jounin are belong to Kimimaro.



YES! More Kimimaro's! He's got to be my favourite character out of the whole damn series.


----------



## Deadway (May 25, 2011)

Anyone ever think of the possibility that Neji may very well be...Neji...and is doing this on purpose?


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 25, 2011)

Aww, I miss fake spoilers. I think I'm gonna take about 20 mintues to make a fake spoiler pic of the most unlikely thing I could predict for this chapter....


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Anyone ever think of the possibility that Neji may very well be...Neji...and is doing this on purpose?



No, just no. That would be too awesome, but take far too much time for the author to pull of properly. 

We want Itachi, we want Nagato - get to it already.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 25, 2011)

Google translations of fake spoilers never cease to amuse me. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



540: Cherry Blossoms in the Moonlight ... 

Naruto rush to war and be looking at something like the full moon, by saying that if I read the writing on the wall 
The medical chaos, the screws into the original Sakura 
People seemed to love letter is really just for passing love letters 
The first blow to land a man approached and suddenly torn love letters, but there were two screws did not doubt 
Love letter and say the man up and noticed something wrong with the down sakura love letter man, you want the person who started my love! Ry can change you life Mamo 
I killed over fake screw me 
Haruno Sakura have come together ... because I also mean that the purpose is probably kidnapped Sakura 
Sakura felt something wrong escape 
Thread Chasing 
We go into the dark forest 
Solve the genjutsu Itachi Sakura then noticed something 
The screws were not just stuck in Itachi genjutsu or anything else in faux 
Screw will fall in place 
Appeared to fall asleep ... Itachi Sakura Sakura genjutsu attack and say things that the body Kikanairashii 
Drowsiness genjutsu Itachi genjutsu dancing cherry 
Kabuto appears 
Kabuto Itachi, this woman was a woman who I'm Sasuke's important, I thank you caught me ... 

Kabuto mind: It's my goal to achieve, we need a shield Sakura Sakura Kuku sure it is ... ... 

*The aim of Kabuto! ? 
Pinch Sakura ! *


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

^

Kabuto wants to pinch Sakura?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 25, 2011)

I predict more non important Neji Sakura filler and maybe 1 panel of Naruto running.


----------



## Evilene (May 25, 2011)

Abanikochan said:


> Google translations of fake spoilers never cease to amuse me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol where did you get that from?


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 25, 2011)

I'd rather Pinch Hinata....


----------



## Abanikochan (May 25, 2011)

Evilene said:


> lol where did you get that from?



Goku's goodbye sign

Obviously fake though


----------



## Sagitta (May 25, 2011)

That fake spoiler was soo retarded but amusing none-the-less. 
"I killed over fake screw me"

My god...


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

we need the real thing.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Am I missing something or does Naruto still think that Yamato is checking the outside?



Missing something, I think he asked Iruka why hasn't come back in 535.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

> People seemed to love letter is really just for passing love letters



so everyone's retarded? 



> The medical chaos, the screws into the original Sakura



ewww


----------



## Nandireya (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, just no. That would be too awesome, but take far too much time for the author to pull of properly.



I know, right?

He never got over his father being sacrificed and has been waiting for his chance to get his revenge against both Konoha and Kumo...and so he's been working for Madara all along!

And then he turns out to be the young man with power in his eyes that Naruto has to face.

Such a twist :amazed

Never gonna happen though...


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

> Kabuto Itachi, this woman was a woman who I'm Sasuke's important, I thank you caught me ...


what? sasuke cares


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, just no. That would be too awesome, but take far too much time for the author to pull of properly.


i believe in neji 



> We want Itachi, we want Nagato - get to it already.



if nagato says another random statement, i will be disappoint.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 25, 2011)

I personally don't care what Naguto says, as long as Itachi is next to him to be my eye candy.


----------



## Summers (May 25, 2011)

This Chapter will probably be slow again, it will be slow for a while. At best we might get a quick resolution to the neji-traiter plotline and Naruto TNJing or stomping Tsunade and Raikage. At worst we will get Sakura trying to TNJ Neji, or a the entire chapter is taken up with others figuring out its neji.


----------



## Superstars (May 25, 2011)

MaaaaaaaaaaadaaaaaaaaaaRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 25, 2011)

enter: HOUSE OF HARUNO


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

Neji vs Sakura gonna happen


----------



## Teachan (May 25, 2011)

Evilene said:


> Also I predict alot of anger and facepalming after spoilers are read.



For these boards, that's not a prediction. It's common logic and SCIENCE. 

I predict the Neji subplot to start moving.


----------



## Kurushimi (May 25, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> I personally don't care what Naguto says, as long as Itachi is next to him to be my eye candy.



The fact that Itachi likes to touch(and carry) Nagato, and doesn't even know about your existence should be pretty painful, right?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

Still waiting for spoilers.


there will be spoilers today right?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Still waiting for spoilers.
> 
> 
> there will be spoilers today right?



There better be


----------



## Agony (May 25, 2011)

no spoilers yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 25, 2011)

Kurushimi said:


> The fact that Itachi likes to touch(and carry) Nagato, and doesn't even know about your existence should be pretty painful, right?



What's painful is reading a post where someone thinks a fictional character could possibly know of the existence of a real life human being.


----------



## Palpatine (May 25, 2011)

I predict Neji one shotting Sakura.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Poor Sakura. She's doomed to get a fight here that only makes her look even worse. 

If Neji is a Zetsu:
I predict she wins and we have to admit she only won against a clone.

If Neji is Neji:
I predict she gets saved because she is unable to harm a teammate. 

And . Nearly 300 people in the KT just waiting.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 25, 2011)

Im done, I will go to sleep and read tomorrow.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Poor Sakura. She's doomed to get a fight here that only makes her look even worse.
> 
> If Neji is a Zetsu:
> I predict she wins and we have to admit she only won against a clone.
> ...



It's almost as bad a situation as Madara vs Konan.  If Maddy won, which he did, then it wouldn't be anything special because Konan had a vagina.  If Konan won, our candidate for final villain would have lost to a woman in _Naruto_. 

Poor Neji, if it is Neji.


----------



## Warningx13 (May 25, 2011)

Dunno if I'm the only one who remembers this but a while back we had a topic claimed to contain actual spoilers for the end. Alongside zetsu killing Kakashi and minato returning neji betrayed and joins akatsuki, I'm not saying...I'm just saying lol before the bleach war a calendar was released accurately predicting all the captain vs espada match ups.


----------



## Trent (May 25, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> enter: HOUSE OF HARUNO



*YES. *

Phase 1: Sakura tanks Kaiten.
Phase 2: Sakura tanks 64 palms thingie.
Phase 3: _*SLUUUUUG PAWNCH!!!*_

Do it Kishi.


----------



## Nandireya (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> And . Nearly 300 people in the KT just waiting.



What can I say...TV sucks!  I've got over 60 channels and I still can't find anything worth watching.  Cartoon Network used to have a nice anime block on right now, but they replaced it with various Ben 10s and Scoobie Doos.


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

Sakura will rape.

watch the haters hide.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

ROFL ITS SASUKE.


FUCKING YEAH KISHI.


HINATA + NARUTO ONLY PAIRING ILL BE OK WITH.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

SAKURA VS NEJIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 25, 2011)

lol Tsunade's gonna get stomped by Naruto


----------



## Lovely (May 25, 2011)

Sakura was thinking bout Sasuke when she turned down love fodder.


----------



## best Kage ever (May 25, 2011)

looks like Sakura blitzed/ one-shotted/ rotflstomped Evil Neji


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

I now predict that Sakura thinking about Sasuke in this panel next to Love Letter Dude will cause more threads than Neji getting stomped.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

sakura one shoted evil neji.
raikage and tsunade vs naruto and Bee.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 25, 2011)

I now predict a flashback panel about Sakura's feelings for Sasuke. 
Watch it take up the whole chapter.


----------



## Axis (May 25, 2011)

spoilerssss

Sakura punching the ground. 

Really excited about Raikage and Tsunade too. Can't wait for the chapter.


----------



## Arsecynic (May 25, 2011)

Sakura vs Neji and some Naruto/Bee vs Tsunade/A dialouge. Looks like it's gonna be an interseting chapter.


----------



## Blackgallon (May 25, 2011)

Itachi / Nagato use Genjutsu to control Tsunade / Raikage to fight Bee and Naruto.

Make it happen!


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

Haha Sakura oneshots Neji : D. Poor Bart.

Also A & Tsunade are gonna get raped next chapter.


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

sakura raped

yessssssssss


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 25, 2011)

Looks like A (Raikage) will be the one kneeling before Naruto this time


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

well it seems to be a human.i mean it seems to be the real neji right?and not a zetsu clone.


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Too bad for Neji, he entered the smackdown hotel. Atleast he now smells what the Sakura is cooking.


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

Neji's not going to live this one down.


----------



## Selva (May 25, 2011)

Holy shit Tsuande and A vs B and Naruto 
Is that the real Neji though? Not a clone or a manipulated!Neji? O_o


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

I already love this chapter.


----------



## Kankurette (May 25, 2011)

Tsunade and A showed up? Shit just got real.

Also, there is a Sakura.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 25, 2011)

I still believe that it's a zetsu clone. They can bleed as was shown during Killer Bee and Kisame's fight.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

Good thing I'm not a Neji fan. 

Tsunade and Raikage gonna get TnJ'd.


----------



## Nandireya (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> well it seems to be a human.i mean it seems to be the real neji right?and not a zetsu clone.



Like I said last week...just can't trust those pretty boy geniuses with powerful eyes...

Perhaps my wish of the young man with power in his eyes that Naruto must face will not being the obvious one will come true...but I doubt it...


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> well it seems to be a human.i mean it seems to be the real neji right?and not a zetsu clone.



Zetsu wouldn't be unmasked by just this.


----------



## mylastduchess (May 25, 2011)

Haha Neji gets owned!!


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 25, 2011)

poor neji...


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2011)

So it's obviously a fake. There is no way Neji wouldn't have reacted to Sakura's attack.


----------



## Yagami_ (May 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Sakura owned that Hyuuga bitch!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

Well it seems like Naruto will beat some sense into A.


----------



## Narutaru (May 25, 2011)

They caught up to them finally. Now all I have to do is wait another week.


----------



## Maerala (May 25, 2011)

I already can't wait for next week.  I am surprised they were able to catch up so quickly.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

if thats the real Neji .........


----------



## Chaelius (May 25, 2011)

Poor nejifans 


And I already see the page for this week's pairing/flame bait thread


----------



## Penance (May 25, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Looks like A (Raikage) will be the one kneeling before Naruto this time



...........


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

Maybe this is the beginning of great things for sakura


----------



## Selva (May 25, 2011)

The long awaited Naruto vs Raikage is finally here... don't disappoint Kishi


----------



## Blackgallon (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Maybe this is the beginning of great things for sakura



She needs it, thats for sure.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

I cry Zetsu. Look at the way 'Neji's arm is in that picture. It's not a badly drawn panel so I seriously doubt Kishi slacked that badly with that part.

And as someone else pointed out, Zetsu clones can bleed.


And where is this Naruto v Raikage coming from...? If there is a fight, it's probably going to be Naruto v Tsunade and KB v Raikage.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 25, 2011)

Can someone repost those pics in the spoiler thread? My mobile device is having trouble rendering the host site. I'll rep.


----------



## Selva (May 25, 2011)

Maybe Neji was under Genjutsu and that Sakura punch got him out of it 
But if that was the real Neji... well shit


----------



## Suibi (May 25, 2011)

Nice, Kishimoto, nice. 
This chapter would some how stfu Neji-tard, Sakura-hater and Narusaku fan, lol.


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

Lol at people wanting it to be a zetsu clone

haters


----------



## Trent (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> well it seems to be a human.i mean it seems to be the real neji right?and not a zetsu clone.



Zetsu clones stay as the copied body even as corpses until Zetsu deactivates the jutsu as was shown with the Zetsu Kisame clone. 

It still could be a Neji copy (but it wouldn't be as _*fun*_)


----------



## Jin-E (May 25, 2011)

Sakura still wanting the Sauce and Neji being trolled?

KT gonna be a fun place this week

 In b4 Zetsu clone to save Nejis nonexistant rep


----------



## Sadako (May 25, 2011)

YESH! I knew it wasn't too late to hope for Sakura development! 

Okay, the actual chapter will probably disappoint. And if not, next chapter will. But for now: Heeeell yeah, sonny.


----------



## Penance (May 25, 2011)

Well, I've seen what I want to see for tonight-impending lulz.  G'night, all...


----------



## Bakapanda (May 25, 2011)

Sakura smash


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

Good thing Sakura doesn't like Naruto.
He deserves better than that.


Thank you Kishi.


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

Sure looks like the real neji to me.


----------



## Jin-E (May 25, 2011)

A fucking shame that this shit didnt happen 3-4 years ago during the height of GB.


----------



## SageRafa (May 25, 2011)

From what we've seen Neji approached Sakura and put his hand on her shoulder while talking to her and Sakura procceded to give him a punch out of nothing .. We'll have to wait for Full-Chapter to know for sure  what happened ..

But it looks like Sakura attacked while Fake/Real Neji was just talking to her 





Zabuza said:


> Good thing Sakura doesn't like Naruto.
> He deserves better than that.
> 
> 
> Thank you Kishi.




This , This and This


----------



## Maerala (May 25, 2011)

In all fairness, Sakura's expression after she punches Neji seems to indicate that something may have happened. Though it would be more fun if it was the real Neji.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

yea sakura still likes Sasuke despite everything not that we didnt know that.


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> From what we've seen Neji approached Sakura and put his hand on her shoulder while talking to her and Sakura procceded to give him a punch out of nothing .. We'll have to wait for Full-Chapter to know for sure  what happened ..
> 
> But it looks like Sakura attacked while Fake/Real Neji was just talking to her



Already trying to make excuses smh


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Selva. Ill have to rep you later. Can't do that on this device either.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 25, 2011)

Okay, from now on I'm not a Neji Hyuuga fan... someone who looses against Sakura is not worth my fandom.

Must change my set ??


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

Naruto gonna show up, kick some ass, save the day, and then Sakura will be like "oh thank you Naruto you are the best", and he will be like

"yo bitch, gtfo"


----------



## N120 (May 25, 2011)

Typical sakura here.

first she attacks her own team-mates with sleep bombs and poisoned kunais, and now she's attacking an  injured patient, what's next kishi? she has no shame.


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> So it's obviously a fake. There is no way Neji wouldn't have reacted to Sakura's attack.


I don't think your reasoning is sound. If it was the actual Neji it would have ended up exactly the same way. 

If I understand the situation correctly I doubt even guys of Kakashi's or perhaps even Tsunade's level could have evaded it. 
Neji was aiming for a sneak attack, he was concentrating on being unobstrusive so that Sakura would lower her guard around him. 
Sakura somehow picked up that something was wrong with the Neji in front of her and so instead of Neji having the advantage of surprise he ran straight into her fist. Nothing is deadlier than if you are trying for a surprise attack and ran straight into an ambush yourself. That's why him getting struck down by Sakura doesn't prove him fake on account of lack in skill.

What you might argue however is that it's a fake or Sakura would have hesitated to smack him down like that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Are there two Nejis...? 



Judecious said:


> Already trying to make excuses smh



Being suspicious has absolutely nothing to do with being a 'hater'. The situation is still ambiguous. There are plenty of things pointing to that Neji being a fake.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 25, 2011)

So... is this Neji dead? He obviously can't tank Sakura's punches 

And LOL at her still liking Sasuke. Oh, Sakura


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

sooooooooooooooooo, What does the spread with Bee and Naruto say?


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

Sakura should just be killed once and for all.


----------



## Yagami_ (May 25, 2011)

Someone needs to check on Bart and Shadow.  Are they still alive? 

And Kyuubi Shroud Naruto against Raikage in speed plz. I'm looking forward to see if this mode lives up to its forum hype.


----------



## SageRafa (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Already trying to make excuses smh



I'm not tying to make excuses , from just 4 pages that's what I can get .. I've already said we need to see the full-chapter to know what happened .. And we don't really know if it's the Real Neji .. 

If Neji was behind Sakura do you really think she could punch him without him knowing with his byakugan ? ( if he was planning on fighting )


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

N120 said:


> Typical sakura here.
> 
> first she attacks her own team with sleep bombs and poisoned kunais, and now she's attacking an already injured comrade, what's next kishi? she has no shame.



really now?  gtfo

whatever she does people like you will try to find ways to bitch about it.


----------



## Jin-E (May 25, 2011)

Im glad that love fodder seem to have survived the encounter

Guess Sakuras rejection indirectly saved his life.


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> really now?  gtfo
> 
> whatever she does people like you will try to find ways to bitch about it.



He is actually telling the truth.
Everything she does, she does it wrong.

That's been a rule ever since the first chapter she was introduced in this manga.
Even defeating Sasori was just wrong and everyone knows it.


----------



## Trent (May 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> From what we've seen Neji approached Sakura and put his hand on her shoulder while talking to her and Sakura procceded to give him a punch out of nothing .. We'll have to wait for Full-Chapter to know for sure  what happened ..
> 
> But it looks like Sakura attacked while Fake/Real Neji was just talking to her



I do think it's a Zetsu copy but still, that's still a positive feat for Sakura not to have been fooled by a perfect copy, chakra and all.

It shows some growth in experience as a nin. She isn't as green as she used to be. 



Godaime Hokage said:


> In all fairness, Sakura's expression after she punches Neji seems to indicate that something may have happened. Though it would be more fun if it was the real Neji.



I suppose it's something simple as ZetsuNeji saying something the real one wouldn't say, maybe speaking to her too formally, etc.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (May 25, 2011)

I will jump the gun and say that its either a Zetsu clone of Neji (maybe made of spores that where left on him when one of those Zetsus binded Neji in one previous chapter) or that is some kind of possession Jutsu.

The point is, "Neji" is obviously not using his real strength, because I mean, Neji using a Kunai? has he ever used a weapon in the series?

Dunno, strikes me as odd.


----------



## Desolation (May 25, 2011)

After their talk Sakura turns around to leave, you can see   Yami Neji pulls the Kunai from his sleave in the last panel.  Sakura notice what he is doing and smashes him with her elbow.


There is noway the real neji needs a Kunai to kill Sakura.


----------



## N120 (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> really now?  gtfo
> 
> whatever she does people like you will try to find ways to bitch about it.



 HAVE U SEEN THE PICTURES LADY? coz if you havent then i suggest you go LOOK AT TEH EVIDENCE than comeback and say what you just said! 

Let's not kid ourselves, that shit was pure evil. not even joking.


----------



## SageRafa (May 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> He is actually telling the truth.
> Everything she does, she does it wrong.
> 
> That's been a rule ever since the first chapter she was introduced in this manga.
> Even kdefeating Sasori was just wrong and everyone knows it.




   

Unfortenately this is true


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

Desolation said:


> After their talk Sakura turns around to leave, you can see   Yami Neji pulls the Kunai from his sleave in the last panel.  Sakura notice what he is doing and smashes him with her elbow.



 that's not a Kunai in the last page. That's part of Sakura ininja bandage lace.


----------



## Narutaru (May 25, 2011)

I doubt that's the real Neji. His face even cracks in the same page he's punched.


----------



## Ra (May 25, 2011)

Did sakura just do something awesome?


----------



## Selva (May 25, 2011)

We really need translation to know what's going on. Neji said something after getting smacked and Sakura looked as if she noticed something strange  and I want to know what A is saying in the last panel.

lol never mind... it's a fake


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

THERES 2 NEJIS.





EVERYONE TROLLED.

as i thought a ploy by madara to get to naruto via his friends.



truth is EVERYONE in this manga will become Naruto's friend at some point.


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 25, 2011)

that neji is clone of white zetsu, and more nagato and itachi talk in this chapter


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

ok either there are 2 nejis?or its the real neji that got panwed after all.


----------



## SageRafa (May 25, 2011)

Ît's already proven it's not Neji  

New pic showing Neji with Kiba , ahaha  where are the hatters now ? Neji is still > Sakura 

Go Sakura you've defeated a Neji Clone, you're uber strong , the next is Madara


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> ?t's already proven it's not Neji
> 
> New pic showing Neji with Kiba , ahaha
> 
> Goo Sakura you've defeated a Neji Clone , you're uber strong



Keep hating.


----------



## Jin-E (May 25, 2011)

Pic confirms its not the real Neji

Even if he had been momentarily defeated by Sakura, he would still have been a much more interesting character as a traitor. Instead of being the soul sucked bland Naruto fanboy he is now.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

MORE ITACHI AND NAGATO


strong chapter, indeed.


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2011)

Oh my sakura is just suffering so much. Oh that sasuke panel.
Seriously sakura I dont even know.

Good job hitting neji though. We could have just had naruto vs raikage not this useless sakura scene.


----------



## Selva (May 25, 2011)

Zetsu fapfapfap 
Looks like a good chapter overall but we still have to wait a whole week for Naruto vs Raikage :<


----------



## Sword Sage (May 25, 2011)

Confirmed that Evil Neji was a Zetsu clone! Thank god if that really were the real Neji controlled by someone then Sakura would be killed by Neji.


----------



## Siroichi (May 25, 2011)

Sakura is doing something... FINALLY!?


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Selva said:


> The long awaited Naruto vs Raikage is finally here... don't disappoint Kishi



You are bound to be disappointed. There's no way either side will go all out with killing intent. At most they'll attempt to subdue the other without causing too much damage. 



vered said:


> yea sakura still likes Sasuke despite everything not that we didnt know that.



While most of us, me included, immediately connect that panel of Sasuke to the one Sakura talked about being in love with last chapter I somehow doubt Kishi would make such a blatant statement. Kishi has been pussyfooting around this whole love triangle since the beginning of part 2. Every time he made a statement in one direction he immediately countered it in the other direction. So I figure it's the same this time. That rock nin might be saying for all we know how he hopes he will never have to treat a loved one as an enemy in the future or something like that.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi!!!!!!!!!!!!!pek


----------



## Desolation (May 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> that's not a Kunai in the last page. That's part of Sakura ininja bandage lace.



What I meant was he was about to pull a Kunai.


----------



## Lovely (May 25, 2011)

Good job, Sakura.


----------



## SageRafa (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Keep hating.



You're the one who said .. See ? Neji got stomped , etc etc Sakura is better ..

And now it's been disproven 

And I'm the hater ?


----------



## Nandireya (May 25, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Pic confirms its not the real Neji
> 
> Even if he had been momentarily defeated by Sakura, he would still have been a much more interesting character as a traitor. Instead of being the soul sucked bland Naruto fanboy he is now.



Yeah...I liked the idea of Evil Neji...might have even got me reading again...

Ah, well...


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Guys, be sure to click the link in the most recent post.

There are other pics.

Itachi.


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

Now I have to wait for Itachi vs Sakura.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

the panel is wierd.Itachi is sitting on one of Nagatos summons?
is that an animal?


----------



## N120 (May 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> He is actually telling the truth.
> Everything she does, she does it wrong.
> 
> That's been a rule ever since the first chapter she was introduced in this manga.
> Even defeating Sasori was just wrong and everyone knows it.



 

Truth, reps c'mon ur way.


----------



## Maerala (May 25, 2011)

Looks like Itachi and Nagato may be headed straight for Naruto, Bee, A, and Tsunade.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Did anyone else think of the Caterpillar sitting on the Mushroom in Alice in Wonderland when they saw that pic of Itachi sitting, or am I the only one?


----------



## Desolation (May 25, 2011)

Mystery solved real Neji with Kiba


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Looks like Itachi and Nagato may be headed straight for Naruto, Bee, A, and Tsunade.



Makes sense. The commanders and the jinchuuriki are the only ones worthy of facing them.


----------



## Ukoku (May 25, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Looks like Itachi and Nagato may be headed straight for Naruto, Bee, A, and Tsunade.



That would be awesome


----------



## stevensr123 (May 25, 2011)

Looking at the last panel, when sakaura punches neji, a kunai flies out of his hand it seems.

So Sakura must have noticed at a glance that he is about to attack her, either way it seems this is a zetsu clone and these clones will cause a huge amount of problems.

I mean they seem 100% identacle in terms of chakra and appearance, this means anyone can be a zetsu clone. Meaning trust will vanish.


----------



## Sadgoob (May 25, 2011)

I hope someone translates the Nagato/Itachi page soon.


----------



## Intus Legere (May 25, 2011)

It's fairly safe to say that Neji is a Zetsu clone, I suppose.


----------



## sewolaris (May 25, 2011)

it will be hard to wait for the scans

nagato-itachi talk?

this chap levels up!


----------



## Yagami_ (May 25, 2011)

Don't know what it says, but you can see clearly in the spoiler pic that both Itachi first then Nagato mention Madara.

And lol, kishimoto now trying to color Itachi's eyes as black now after his fuckup last chapter.


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

Naruto vs Nagato+Itachi

good way to test his new powers.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

so they mention Madara???
the nagato and itachi part is the only worthy part in this chapter as far as im concerned.


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Makes sense. The commanders and the jinchuuriki are the only ones worthy of facing them.



Except that Nagato and Itachi stand absolutely no chance against those four. At best they can delay them, but that's it. They would require some serious back up to make it an even fight.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 25, 2011)

Wooot, I was first to call it last week. >;D Yeah im braggiin, bring on the hate! Or praise! xD


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Why is Zetsu having thoughts of a cheerful Sakura as he dies?

Zetsu x Sakura.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 25, 2011)

So he wasn't real Neji
My fandom is safe then ^^


----------



## SageRafa (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto vs Nagato+Itachi
> 
> good way to test his new powers.



In that I can agree wih you 

That would be awesome for the battledome


----------



## Alexdhamp (May 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> You're the one who said .. See ? Neji got stomped , etc etc Sakura is better ..
> 
> And now it's been disproven
> 
> And I'm the hater ?



Except it's not the real Neji..you should check out those other spoiler pics..


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Wooot, I was first to call it last week. >;D



Just to rain on your parade. There were plenty of folk who called it already in last weeks prediction thread after the spoilers for 539 were out. They just didn't bother making a thread on it.


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Except that Nagato and Itachi stand absolutely no chance against those four. At best they can delay them, but that's it. They would require some serious back up to make it an even fight.



Nope, other way around. Itachi and Nagato are invincible now. The Kages and jinchuuriki have no way of immobilizing them. Their only hope is Plot no Jutsu.


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

Zetsu wants some a love.
A fodder clone would be the perfect match for Sakura.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Except that Nagato and Itachi stand absolutely no chance against those four. At best they can delay them, but that's it. They would require some serious back up to make it an even fight.



They also stand no chance against Madara. And even if you want to make the argument that they do, they're obviously going to lose against him because the sixth casket hasn't been shown yet.

They also don't know Tsunade and the Raikage are there.

I still say they're going for Sasuke though. Kabuto knows Madara is preoccupied, his only chance is now, and Sasuke and Itachi need to meet again.

Then again, they may split up.


----------



## Suibi (May 25, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> Looking at the last panel, when sakaura punches neji, a kunai flies out of his hand it seems.
> 
> So Sakura must have noticed at a glance that he is about to attack her, either way it seems this is a zetsu clone and these clones will cause a huge amount of problems.
> 
> I mean they seem 100% identacle in terms of chakra and appearance, this means anyone can be a zetsu clone. Meaning trust will vanish.



Nap, she just noticed him because of Tonton. She tested him by asking sth about Tonton with him, and Zetzu didn't realize that Tonton is a pig, lol.



			
				Pikacheeka said:
			
		

> Did anyone else think of the Caterpillar sitting on the Mushroom in Alice in Wonderland when they saw that pic of Itachi sitting, or am I the only one?



You are not the only one. xD


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

Naruto vs Itachi and Nagato

a good preview match of what a Full power Madara can do.


----------



## SageRafa (May 25, 2011)

Alexdhamp said:


> Except it's not the real Neji..you should check out those other spoiler pics..



I guess you're misunderstanding 

They' were saying Sakura owned Neji and I said it wasn't Neji and now it's proven by the pics


----------



## Axis (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why is Zetsu having thoughts of a cheerful Sakura as he dies?
> 
> Zetsu x Sakura.



I didn't notice. What the hell


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 25, 2011)

So I wonder what the hell was the whole point of Zetsu transforming into Neji and attacking Sakura.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2011)

So it was indeed a fake.


----------



## Arsecynic (May 25, 2011)

I haven't been excited for a chapter in about 2 months until now, shits about to go down.  & wtf are Itachi and Nagato sitting on?


----------



## MS81 (May 25, 2011)

props to everyone that thought it was a zetsu clone...obviously, And what's going on between Itachi and Nagato???


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 25, 2011)

that was a fake neji?

awww


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

MS81 said:


> props to everyone that thought it was a zetsu clone...obviously, And what's going on between Itachi and Nagato???



either they are sitting or they are sitting on one of nagatos summons.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

ohana finally appeared!!


----------



## Yagami_ (May 25, 2011)

Didn't Itachi and Nagato say they were being saved for later?  Itachi said that his genjutsu power is gonna be used so I doubt theyre sent after anyone at this point.  It looks like theyre waiting to be used.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

It was obvious from the beginnning that Neji is zetsu clone. LOL


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

ohana just posted the table of contents.


----------



## Alexdhamp (May 25, 2011)

Axis said:


> I didn't notice. What the hell



Well, Sakura was saying something about "there isn't (something)" that seems to have clued her into "Neji" not being the real Neji.. That image with Zetsu is him remembering Sakura saying something that was probably a test to Zetsu-Neji..which he failed miserably.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana finally appeared!!





I hope we can get a summary translated soon.


----------



## tkROUT (May 25, 2011)

Can someone post all the pictures in the spoiler thread than posting link to another site?
Also chapter seems interesting. Chapter name is 'Madara no sakusen' or "Madara's stratergy", the last word(作戦) isn't clear in pic though, sorry if  made a mistake. Also Itachi is talking about Madara. Hope something interesting revealed about Madara's plan.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 25, 2011)

Sigh... I've said it before, but... the plan to keep Naruto and Bee away was fine until they broke out.  Now it's just a complete waste of resources to try and stop them anymore.  Wtf are they thinking, sending two Kages after them when there's a freaking war going on?!


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

^
The guy who is supposed to be running everything, no less. We now have two Kages on the battlefield, two ditching the war, and one far, far away fighting Zetsu. Bad idea.

Come on Yagami, translate a page we actually care about.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

More Nagato and Itachi, as the plot chickens.


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nope, other way around. Itachi and Nagato are invincible now. The Kages and jinchuuriki have no way of immobilizing them. Their only hope is Plot no Jutsu.



You really think neither the Raikage who participated in the sealing of the Hachibi several times and who helped Bee master it nor Tsunade who is wearing a seal on her forehead have any means of sealing Edo Tensei? Let's say I would find this rather unlikely.

Seriously all those two could hope for is the advantage of surprise so they can unleash their doujutsu on the four while they are still unaware of their presence. If else they have no chance. Nagato can barely move and he no longer has GM. All he has to keep them at bay in close range is ST and Naruto already has shown he can overcome that. And Itachi can't keep up with either the Raikage's or Naruto's speed. The Raikage proved that in his battle with Sasuke.

NF just puts Itachi and Nagato on far too high a pedestal. If they fight those four, which I doubt, they'll fail like all the other Edo Tensei have failed. And people will whine and bitch about it to no avail.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Come on Yagami, translate a page we actually care about.



I care about Neji .


----------



## calimike (May 25, 2011)

Selva said:


> The long awaited Naruto vs Raikage is finally here... don't disappoint Kishi



Kishi promoting new Naruto Shippuden Movie Blood Prison this summer


----------



## Sadgoob (May 25, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Sigh... I've said it before, but... the plan to keep Naruto and Bee away was fine until they broke out.  Now it's just a complete waste of resources to try and stop them anymore.  Wtf are they thinking, sending two Kages after them when there's a freaking war going on?!



The point of the war is to protect them. If they go down, it's an automatic loss.


----------



## Axis (May 25, 2011)

Alexdhamp said:


> Well, Sakura was saying something about "there isn't (something)" that seems to have clued her into "Neji" not being the real Neji.. That image with Zetsu is him remembering Sakura saying something that was probably a test to Zetsu-Neji..which he failed miserably.



That's possible. It seems Kishi might be giving Sakura some new development soon, positive development this time. I hope so.


----------



## Rashman (May 25, 2011)

It was a fake neji as most of us expected. 
Neji hasn't even left the second division yet.

I'm glad sakura saw through it and did not have to be rescued


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I care about Neji .



But there were many other more interesting Neji pages. 




tkROUT said:


> Can someone post all the pictures in the spoiler thread than posting link to another site?
> Also chapter seems interesting. Chapter name is 'Madara no sakusen' or "Madara's stratergy", the last word(作戦) isn't clear in pic though, sorry if  made a mistake. Also Itachi is talking about Madara. Hope something interesting revealed about Madara's plan.



Title may be referring to the fact that Madara is clearly using subterfuge to cause the members of the Alliance to distrust one another. I doubt Itachi and Nagato will say very much about his plan. I suspect we'll get one page of them, maybe two.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I care about Neji .



can you translate somthing of the Nagato and Itachis page?


----------



## Sadgoob (May 25, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato next pleaseee.


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Suibi said:


> Nap, she just noticed him because of Tonton. She tested him by asking sth about Tonton with him, and Zetzu didn't realize that Tonton is a pig, lol.



I knew Zetsu would give himself away somehow. He already made two mistakes last week which the medics didn't pick up on before their death. Still asking about Tonton, nice one Sakura.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

I hope Itachi reveals something new about Madara.


----------



## N120 (May 25, 2011)

I think this chapter was a reminder to us all about real friendship and comraderie. Kiba could've K.O'd neji and left him there so he could take the spolight and do what he wants unchallenged..just like sakura did to him a few chaps ago.

..But he didn't, instead he's by his comrades side, making sure he's OK and reassuring everyone that everythings under control and in doing that, he's getting the respect he deserves ...even from neji the genius. 

whereas look at sakura now lol, she back-stabbed her friends, team mates (naru/sasu) , her teacher and ended up being relegated from being the main female lead with potential, to a person who has now lost all respect, authority and only has a fodder zetsu clone as her top opponent. how they fall.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I hope Itachi reveals something new about Madara.



Expect nothing, hope everything.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 25, 2011)

N120 said:


> I think this chapter was a reminder to us all about real friendship and comraderie. Kiba could've K.O'd neji and left him there so he could take the spolight and do what he wants unchallenged..just like sakura did to him a few chaps ago.
> 
> ..But he didn't, instead he's by his comrades side, making sure he's OK and reassuring everyone that everythings under control and with he's getting the respect he deserves even from neji the genius.
> 
> whereas look at sakura now lol, she back-stabbed her friends, team mates (naru/sasu) , her teacher and ended up being relegated from being the main female lead with potential, to a person who has now lost all respect, authority and has a fodder zetsu as her top opponent.



This


----------



## Mishari (May 25, 2011)

sasuke... ??? wtf.. really sakura???


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Mishari said:


> sasuke... ??? wtf.. really sakura???



She could be thinking: "I'm no longer in love with you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)." 

No? Too dark? 

In all seriousness, I don't know what to say. It's Sakura.


----------



## Trent (May 25, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Sigh... I've said it before, but... the plan to keep Naruto and Bee away was fine until they broke out.  Now it's just a complete waste of resources to try and stop them anymore.  Wtf are they thinking, sending two Kages after them when there's a freaking war going on?!





PikaCheeka said:


> ^
> The guy who is supposed to be running everything, no less. We now have two Kages on the battlefield, two ditching the war, and one far, far away fighting Zetsu. Bad idea.
> 
> Come on Yagami, translate a page we actually care about.



I hope that A and Tsunade soon get killed as a direct consequence of having had to leave Alliance HQ to stop Bee and Naruto fucking up everyone's plan.

That'd teach the 2 dumbasses jinchuurikis...


----------



## Raptor (May 25, 2011)

Mishari said:


> sasuke... ??? wtf.. really sakura???



I think that at this point Naruto is gonna have to die for that to change.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

Why do people care about Naruto and Sakura?


fuck sakes leave it alone, why would you want such a shitty character noticing Naruto now?


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2011)

Mishari said:


> sasuke... ??? wtf.. really sakura???



It's always Sasuke. From start to finish.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 25, 2011)

Naruto will have color pages next week


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Naruto will have color pages next week



Is it stated on the final page?


----------



## N120 (May 25, 2011)

Mishari said:


> sasuke... ??? wtf.. really sakura???



really! 

her heart speaks clearly to her, shh listen...

Lee....sasuke....Naruto..baddump....gai....sasuke..baddump...pakkun..

power of love


----------



## WraithX959 (May 25, 2011)

So, is KibaXNeji going to be the new hotness?



Yagami1211 said:


> It's always Sasuke. From start to finish.



This. Only delusional NaruSaku fans believed otherwise. I mean come on, she couldn't even make a fake confession to Naruto without mentioning Sasuke's name.


----------



## Axis (May 25, 2011)

N120 said:


> I think this chapter was a reminder to us all about real friendship and comraderie. Kiba could've K.O'd neji and left him there so he could take the spolight and do what he wants unchallenged..just like sakura did to him a few chaps ago.
> 
> ..But he didn't, instead he's by his comrades side, making sure he's OK and reassuring everyone that everythings under control and in doing that, he's getting the respect he deserves ...even from neji the genius.
> 
> whereas look at sakura now lol, she back-stabbed her friends, team mates (naru/sasu) , her teacher and ended up being relegated from being the main female lead with potential, to a person who has now lost all respect, authority and only has a fodder zetsu clone as her top opponent. how they fall.



Yeah, lets forget about Kankuro being alive thanks to Sakura, killing a summon that was about to devour a little girl, healing tons of people, she made some mistakes out of guilt, what a horrible horrible person.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 25, 2011)

sasusaku might have been tossed a bone


----------



## Majin Lu (May 25, 2011)

@ Klue

The info is in the TOC.


----------



## Face (May 25, 2011)

I can't wait till next week. This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## mylastduchess (May 25, 2011)

I don't get why Neji to be the "fake" spy, if it was Hinata and Sakura had to punch her then that would have been interesting...

Anyway I hope Kishi goes crazy makes Tsunade use a sleeping potion on Naruto and Bee then Itachi and Nagato shows up kills her and A, then pick up the sleeping Naruto and Bee!


----------



## N120 (May 25, 2011)

Axis said:


> Yeah, lets forget about Kankuro being alive thanks to Sakura, killing a summon that was about to devour a little girl, healing tons of people, she made some mistakes out of guilt, what a horrible horrible person.



Madara said he'd give the treasures back to cloud if they really wanted it, he also saved sasuke, gave him eyes, helped hashirama set-up konoha and now ultimatly wants to create a peaceful existance for everyone in narutoverse...what a great man!


----------



## mylastduchess (May 25, 2011)

N120 said:


> Madara said he'd give the treasures back to cloud if they really wanted it, he also saved sasuke, gave him eyes, helped hashirama set-up konoha and now ultimatly wants to create a peaceful existance for everyone in narutoverse...what a great man!



WTF does this have to do with Sakura?

Sakura used the sleeping potion on those guys because she didn't want them involved possibly killed, and didn't tell Kakashi and Naruto because they will just stop her. Whats so difficult to understand about that?


----------



## Felix (May 25, 2011)

OH WOW IT WAS A WHITE ZETSU
WHAT A TWEEST


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 25, 2011)

Looks like a good chapter Sakura took down the Neji clone effortlessly which brings up Sakura > Neji seeing as the substitute technique is a perfect replica of the person Zetsu copied

Also it looks like Naruto and A are about to clash which should be awesome he doesn't look the slightest pleased that they are going to the battlefield


----------



## Axis (May 25, 2011)

N120 said:


> Madara said he'd give the treasures back to cloud if they really wanted it, he also saved sasuke, gave him eyes, helped hashirama set-up konoha and now ultimatly wants to create a peaceful existance for everyone in narutoverse...what a great man!



Are you serious? lol


----------



## SageRafa (May 25, 2011)

Axis said:


> Yeah, lets forget about Kankuro being alive thanks to Sakura, killing a summon that was about to devour a little girl, healing tons of people, she made some mistakes out of guilt, what a horrible horrible person.



She made some mistakes for being dumb , not for being guilty ..

She could killed Sasuke and we were done with this retrieve Sasuke bs ..

She could not attack her team-mates and I'm sure Sai + Kiba + Lee + Kakashi could defeat a blind tired Sasuke ..

Let's not forget the number of times she cried asking for Naruto's help .. 

Let's not forget when she was about to get owned by the cloud Nins and Naruto saved her ..

Let's not forget when Sasuke was gonna kill her and Naruto saved her .. 

And there's many more .. So doing all you stated in 540 chapters while having these fantastic moments I stated is *pathetic* ..


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Looks like a good chapter Sakura took down the Neji clone effortlessly which brings up Sakura > Neji seeing as the substitute technique is a perfect replica of the person Zetsu copied
> 
> Also it looks like Naruto and A are about to clash which should be awesome he doesn't look the slightest pleased that they are going to the battlefield



The copies are called weak clones.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Looks like a good chapter Sakura took down the Neji clone effortlessly which brings up Sakura > Neji seeing as the substitute technique is a perfect replica of the person Zetsu copied
> 
> Also it looks like Naruto and A are about to clash which should be awesome he doesn't look the slightest pleased that they are going to the battlefield



zetsu clones are a weaker replica than the original.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 25, 2011)

> Just to rain on your parade. There were plenty of folk who called it  already in last weeks prediction thread after the spoilers for 539 were  out. They just didn't bother making a thread on it.


That's their loss, no rain on my parade. I was officially first. >;D


----------



## HawkMan (May 25, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> NF just puts Itachi and Nagato on far too high a pedestal. If they fight those four, which I doubt, they'll fail like all the other Edo Tensei have failed. And people will whine and bitch about it to no avail.


You're overestimating Raikage's battle prowess. Raikage's level or skill-set became obsolete when Sasuke formed Susano'o. Itachi wields the Mangekyou, Nagato the Rin'negan. The only contenders here are Naruto and B. 

The forums do exaggerate a great deal, it's a community of human beings-wrought with deficiencies. However, the notion that Itachi and Nagato are neigh invincible is purported by the author. Considering their abilities and the nature of their existences, that's not difficult to fathom.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> The copies are called weak clones.



I am not convinced he copied a Hyuga is it the copy or the copied thats weak


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> I am not convinced he copied a Hyuga is it the copy or the copied thats weak



Uchiha Madara talk with Kisame:



			
				Madara said:
			
		

> Use White Zetsu to sneak in. He can make perfect duplicates of anyone he's ever touched, right down to their chakra. It will be too weak for battle, so use it as a diversion instead.


----------



## Axis (May 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> She made some mistakes for being dumb , not for being guilty ..
> 
> She could killed Sasuke and we were done with this retrieve Sasuke bs ..
> 
> ...



Guilt makes people do stupid stuff, it's simple as that. She's over that now though and it seems that Kishi is ready to give her some positive development now.

Succeeding in killing Sasuke would basically shit on everything what this manga stands for.

And getting owned by the Cloud nins when she was exhausted is just nitpicking really.

The purpose of the Kage arc was to drag Sakura (and Naruto for that matter) to their lowest so after they got over that point they could start with with renewed hope.


----------



## Sorin (May 25, 2011)

It's Itachi's genjutsu guys. 


 anyway...yeah i can see Tsunade and Raikage fighting Nagato and Itachi and Naruto and Bee march forward.

Prediction:
Tsunade vs Itachi
Raikage vs Nagato


----------



## N120 (May 25, 2011)

mylastduchess said:


> WTF does this have to do with Sakura?
> 
> Sakura used the sleeping potion on those guys because she didn't want them involved possibly killed, and didn't tell Kakashi and Naruto because they will just stop her. Whats so difficult to understand about that?



im using your method of nitpicking to show you anyone can paint a character of their choice to be good or bad.

but that was never my point, I never said she was evil. I just highlighted her shitty personality and how things have panned out for her since she made those choices, thats all.

as for the excuses, they are lame. she took that team with her, she didnt have to take anyone.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

Somebody attempt to translate the Itachi/Nagato dialogue already.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Sorin said:


> It's Itachi's genjutsu guys.
> 
> 
> anyway...yeah i can see Tsunade and Raikage fighting Nagato and Itachi and Naruto and Bee march forward.
> ...



Naruto and Bee will march forward while Tsunade and A engage Nagato and Itachi?


----------



## Louis-954 (May 25, 2011)

> You're overestimating Raikage's battle prowess. Raikage's level or  skill-set became obsolete when Sasuke formed Susano'o. Itachi wields the  Mangekyou, Nagato the Rin'negan. The only contenders here are Naruto  and B.


Raikage is about as powerful, if not slightly more powerful than Bee with Samehada. At least thats what has been portrayed. He faster, his chakra is Bijuu level, and his attacks spare the Bijuu Dama are every bit as devastating. All esentially being one shots if they connect.

And Tsunade is vastly underestimated but I won't get into that. Itachi and Crippled Nagato would get baby shaked by the 4 of them together.


----------



## Desolation (May 25, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Looks like a good chapter Sakura took down the Neji clone effortlessly which brings up Sakura > Neji seeing as the substitute technique is a perfect replica of the person Zetsu copied



That is some great fan fic!:amazed  Seriously, if he was a "perfect" clone then he would have been able to use Jyuken to kill those medical nin, and not a lame Kunai.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

from the scan it looks like Itachi is saying that it's impossible for Nagato to beat Madara without the help of sharingan. Itachi says that only true Uchiha like himself(itachi) can defeat Madara.


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

Oh god I'm so looking forward to next week... Naruto and Bee roflstomping Kages ;]

Also I officially hate Sakura more than any character in this manga now.



blacksword said:


> from the scan it looks like Itachi is saying that it's impossible for Nagato to beat Madara without the help of sharingan. Itachi says that only true Uchiha like himself(itachi) can defeat Madara.


I can already smell the shitstorm of this week's Nagato vs. Itachi thread. Why, Kishi, why? /facepalm


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> I am not convinced he copied a Hyuga is it the copy or the copied thats weak


The clone didn't use Byakugan or Gentle Fist. Guess why... He wasn't able to use it!


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> from the scan it looks like Itachi is saying that it's impossible for Nagato to beat Madara without the help of sharingan. Itachi says that only true Uchiha like himself(itachi) can defeat Madara.



​


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2011)

do you guys really think a battle will commence?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 25, 2011)

What is that on top corner of Nagato Panel?
Is it a summon?


----------



## Sasuke (May 25, 2011)

White Zetsu, huh? that's too bad. Beating those unnamed ninja would have been Neji's second best feat post-skip.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> from the scan it looks like Itachi is saying that it's impossible for Nagato to beat Madara without the help of sharingan. Itachi says that only true Uchiha like himself(itachi) can defeat Madara.



Please let this be true, please let this be true, please let this be true...


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What is that on top corner of Nagato Panel?
> Is it a summon?



Possibly.

And look, no black rods in it. *cough UltimateDeadPool cough*


It could be a rock though, but I doubt it. Looks like a summon to me.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 25, 2011)

NAGATO and ITACHI are back, That's all that matters!!!!


----------



## Will Of Fire (May 25, 2011)

Sakura kicks ass? Wow. 

I laugh at the pairing war that happened last week. Sakura still loves Sasuke.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What is that on top corner of Nagato Panel?
> Is it a summon?



its nor clear at all.either they are sitting on rocks or they are moving on one of Nagatos summons.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What is that on top corner of Nagato Panel?
> Is it a summon?



Looks like some kind of statue or rock formation.


----------



## Nandireya (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> from the scan it looks like Itachi is saying that it's impossible for Nagato to beat Madara without the help of sharingan. Itachi says that only true Uchiha like himself(itachi) can defeat Madara.



So..that would mean Naruto can't beat him...or he can't do it without the aid of the Sharingan...but I don't suppose that a surprise to anyone...


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What is that on top corner of Nagato Panel?
> Is it a summon?



Looks a bit like Nagato's chameleon to me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> from the scan it looks like Itachi is saying that it's impossible for Nagato to beat Madara without the help of sharingan. Itachi says that only true Uchiha like himself(itachi) can defeat Madara.



If this is true, then this chapter has something for everyone.

Sharingan versus Rinnegan talk, Hyuuga lulz, and pairing wangst. 

I think that covers all the bases of KL members.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> So..that would mean Naruto can't beat him...or he can't do it without the aid of the Sharingan...but I don't suppose that a surprise to anyone...



"Sasuke, put on this earring! We're going to fuse! "


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> So..that would mean Naruto can't beat him...or he can't do it without the aid of the Sharingan...but I don't suppose that a surprise to anyone...



thats not a real trans.he is trolling.


----------



## jso (May 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> She made some mistakes for being dumb , not for being guilty ..
> 
> She could killed Sasuke and we were done with this retrieve Sasuke bs ..
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly a Sakura enthusiast but be fair, man lol.

- Yes she could've killed Sasuke. But she wasnt able to bring herself to do it at the last split-second. But you know what? She got closer to pulling it off than vritually any other character to date.

- She had no idea that Sasuke was injured, fatigued or near-blind. Her last intel indicated that he was with Madara, that was all.

- What's wrong with crying for help out of desperation? Every character in this manga has one glaring character flaw and Sakura's is her feelings of uselessness.

- The incident with the Kumo nins probably wouldnt have escalated if Naruto wasnt there. They were only after intel and had the backing of Danzo. Naruto's the one that impulsively went on the offensive in self-defence after seeing their drawn swords.

- You forget that Kakashi also had to save her


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 25, 2011)

Desolation said:


> That is some great fan fic!:amazed  Seriously, if he was a "perfect" clone then he would have been able to use Jyuken to kill those medical nin, and not a lame Kunai.



Shame it's canon Narikawari no Jutsu allows Zetsu to copy a person right down to there chakra it's likely the Hyuga style was to easy to i.d  with probably  only a handfull of Hyuga in the medic camp so using Kunai which everyone can be suspected of is much better tactically Zetsu probably didn't expect to see a medic who is stronger than a frontline soldier such as Neji


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> thats not a real trans.he is trolling.



Disappointing.

Still, I'm interested in finding out what they are really talking about.


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> thats not a real trans.he is trolling.



Thank god.


----------



## Sadgoob (May 25, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Please let this be true, please let this be true, please let this be true...



Trololololin'.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Trololololin'.



Inorite?

</3

But whatever. A chapter with Itachi is infinitely better than a chapter without.


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> "Sasuke, put on this earring! We're going to fuse! "


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> thats not a real trans.he is trolling.


I'm better translator than Sho. Believe it


----------



## Neomaster121 (May 25, 2011)

that neji bette be a white zetsu

no way in hell sakura would have been able to handle neji turned evil


----------



## lathia (May 25, 2011)

Why does Raikage have to be screaming on almost every damn panel . 

Here is to hoping next week we get to see some action too.


----------



## Kankurette (May 25, 2011)

It's a clone, confirmed. The real Neji's with Kiba.


----------



## Trent (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If this is true, then this chapter has something for everyone.
> 
> Sharingan versus Rinnegan talk, Hyuuga lulz, and pairing wangst.
> 
> I think that covers all the bases of KL members.



That's the way I like it, a chapter like that means a lively Telegrams section!


----------



## Major (May 25, 2011)

Yes, Itachi is back, now I have a reason to read the manga again 

Can't wait to read their conversation.


----------



## Desolation (May 25, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Shame it's canon Narikawari no Jutsu allows Zetsu to copy a person right down to there chakra it's likely the Hyuga style was to easy to i.d  with probably  only a handfull of Hyuga in the medic camp so using Kunai which everyone can be suspected of is much better tactically Zetsu probably didn't expect to see a medic who is stronger than a frontline soldier such as Neji


 

I will admit it would be obvious if he used Jyuken to kill those medic nin it would be obvious who the culprit is, but there is no way you can say Sakura is stronger than Neji.  Madara said Zetsu is not a fighter type, and the clones are not that strong anyways.  Sakura saw through Zetsu Neji, that is it.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

lathia said:


> Why does Raikage have to be screaming on almost every damn panel .



BECAUSE HE'S THE MOTHERFUCKING RAIKAGE!

*smashes table*


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Desolation said:


> I will admit it would be obvious if he used Jyuken to kill those medic nin it would be obvious who the culprit is, but there is no way you can say Sakura is stronger than Neji.



Right now she probably isn't, but in the near future chances are she will be on a far higher level than Neji. She is supposed to surpass Tsunade afterall, while all Neji can hope to accomplish is to surpass his father and uncle.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 25, 2011)

I don't get why Kishi bothered to put Neji in the last chapter. It didn't make sense, we already know Zetsu can do this sort of stuff.


It seems to me that his trying to give the Byakugan and Sakura some screen time. Then again, I still don't see the point in them. They provide nothing to the plot.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

Kishi is just trolling us with pointless misdirection, as usual.


----------



## Kankurette (May 25, 2011)

Maybe the shinobi will realise they have to be extra vigilant now that there are Zetsu clones on the loose.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato's conversation is not important. Because Ohana didn't even bother to mention it. 

But on the other hand chapter's title is called - Madara's plan or something. Ohana didn't post the main part of the chapter.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 25, 2011)

Sakura still thinking about Sasuke...


----------



## Somnus (May 25, 2011)

Even though this Neji-Zetsu situation was quite useless I think sometimes it's good to focus on side-stories/events instead of always being focused on the main characters


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I don't get why Kishi bothered to put Neji in the last chapter. It didn't make sense, we already know Zetsu can do this sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> It seems to me that his trying to give the Byakugan and Sakura some screen time. Then again, I still don't see the point in them. They provide nothing to the plot.



Or Zetsu cloning is going to play a huge role in the second day of the war. This was just the beginning.

We'll probably see the Alliance come up with some type of strategy against it. Should prove quite interesting.


----------



## SaiST (May 25, 2011)

Seems like the sclera of Itachi's eyes have been darkened now. Guess it was a mistake on Kishimoto's part in the last chapter.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi and Nagato's conversation is not important. *Because Ohana didn't even bother to mention it. *
> 
> But on the other hand chapter's title is called - Madara's plan or something. Ohana didn't post the main part of the chapter.



Yeah, your logic is sound.


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Maybe the shinobi will realise they have to be extra vigilant now that there are Zetsu clones on the loose.


Would be great if they would start to suspect each other for the slightest change in behavior


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Kishi is just trolling us with pointless misdirection, as usual.



DOUBLE pointless misdirection:

-the stalker with a crush is actually... a stalker with a crush
-evil Neji... is a Zetsu

What was the point Kishi, to show us that Sakura still remember how to fight?
If so, then let her stay alongside with Kakashi and let her fight some swordmen instead!


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

Somnus said:


> Even though this Neji-Zetsu situation was quite useless I think sometimes it's good to focus on side-stories/events instead of always being focused on the main characters



There are many, many more-worthy side characters and sub-plots that deserve the attention without Kishi having to pull red herrings out of his ass like this.



SaiST said:


> Seems like the sclera of Itachi's eyes have been darkened  now. Guess it was a mistake on Kishimoto's part in the last chapter.



Or the cleaners.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 25, 2011)

lathia said:


> Why does Raikage have to be screaming on almost every damn panel . .



cuz he's a butthurt crybaby


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> DOUBLE pointless misdirection:
> 
> -the stalker with a crush is actually... a stalker with a crush
> -evil Neji... is a Zetsu
> ...



Next we'll find out that the stalker was really a Zetsu, too.

And that Zetsu has a crush on Sakura.


----------



## Desolation (May 25, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Right now she probably isn't, but in the near future chances are she will be on a far higher level than Neji. She is supposed to surpass Tsunade afterall, while all Neji can hope to accomplish is to surpass his father and uncle.



"Surpassed" is a relativistic term.  Even if Sakura mastered every justu Tsunade knows is still does not mean she is stronger than Neji.  Going head to head Neji has the Byakugan and jyuken, while Sakura only has her super strength and medical ninjstu.  if she wanted to any damage with her medical Ninjustu she still would have to get close enough to touch him, and she would fall prey to his Jyuken.   Not to mention Neji also has mid ranger attacks(vaccum palm).  Neji is such a genius he has the potecial to create new jyuken Taijustu(that is if Kishi will give him the spot light long enough to show some new tricks.)


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> Yeah, your logic is sound



What's wrong with that? 

Here is what Ohana posted:

_*
The Neji that was with the Healing Team was a White Zetsu.
The attacks during the night here and there was also white zetsu.

Raikage and Tsunade appears in front of RM Naruto
*_

I don't see any Itachi and Nagato in it.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> Here is what Ohana posted:
> 
> ...



It's Ohana. She isn't always interested in the things we as a forum are usually interested in.

There are countless past examples.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

*
itachi and nagato discuss how to kill madara*

I told you that. My translation was correct.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi and Nagato's conversation is not important. Because Ohana didn't even bother to mention it.
> 
> But on the other hand chapter's title is called - Madara's plan or something. Ohana didn't post the main part of the chapter.



Again, the title "Madara's Plan" may be referring to the Zetsus. It was already shown last chapter that the clones are sowing seeds of distrust and dissent amongst the Alliance. That's presumably part of Madara's plan.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Or Itachi just deactivated his Sharingan...



I believe I can still see it.

*Edit*: Definitely can see it.


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Seems like the sclera of Itachi's eyes have been darkened now. Guess it was a mistake on Kishimoto's part in the last chapter.


Or Itachi just deactivated his Sharingan...


----------



## Hero of Shadows (May 25, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Would be great if they would start to suspect each other for the slightest change in behavior


 -"What are you saying Naruto that Sasuke has gone too far and needs to be stoped...Guys come quickly there's a Zetsu disguised as Naruto kill it"


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> It's Ohana. She isn't always interested in the things we as a forum are usually interested in.


Yes, but why Ohana left out the main part of the chapter when chapter is called Madara's ultimate plan?


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Yes, but why Ohana left out the main part of the chapter when chapter is called Madara's ultimate plan.



Because it's Ohana. 

The same person that said Juubi's eye resembles Itachi's Mangekyou. 

There are other 'shake-my-head' examples, but I try to overlook them, for I'm grateful.


----------



## Blaizen (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> I believe I can still see it.
> 
> *Edit*: Definitely can see it.





Raidoton said:


> Or Itachi just deactivated his Sharingan...



Answering a post before it is posted. reality warping at its best


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Sakura still thinking about Sasuke...


Shit, i lol'd so hard. Girl, just give up.


FearTear said:


> DOUBLE pointless misdirection:
> 
> -the stalker with a crush is actually... a stalker with a crush
> -evil Neji... is a Zetsu
> ...


Seems like pointless canon filler/attempts to give Sakura some screentime. Back to plot please.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

If this newest translation is true then Itachi and Nagato are going after Madara...? Or are they just speculating because they have nothing else to do?

This translator has trolled in the past.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Blaizen said:


> Answering a post before it is posted. reality warping at its best



The power of Klue, Noob Saibot.


----------



## Stringer Bell (May 25, 2011)

Oh look, it was White Zetsu all along, what a surprise 



PikaCheeka said:


> If this is true, then this chapter has something for everyone.
> 
> Sharingan versus Rinnegan talk, Hyuuga lulz, and pairing wangst.
> 
> I think that covers all the bases of KL members.



Doesn't cover all bases, this chapter lacks Tobi = Obito


----------



## lynxie (May 25, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> She made some mistakes for being dumb , not for being guilty ..
> 
> She could killed Sasuke and we were done with this retrieve Sasuke bs ..
> 
> ...



I love characters that aren't perfect, that make mistakes, and I love tears and drama.

Sakura is far from perfect, and I like her because of that.

Even after everything she still has feelings for Sasuke. And he did hurt her in many ways as we both know.

I love it. 

Reality is when you really love someone, you are able to forgive a lot, and always hope that they turn good again. 
And Naruto gave Sakura a new little hope. 

People think to simple about this issue, they underestimate the feelings of Sakura, they still see the young Sakura with a crush.

But truth is Sasuke is just a victim, he is created by the events that happened to him. 

We can make nice stories about how someone shouldn't turn evil, but what is evil? 
What is justice?

Mere concepts create by people living their live by what they think is correct and true.

What is true and correct we have yet to see, all could be a mirage...

Hmmm somehow this sounds a kind of familiar...


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Desolation said:


> "Surpassed" is a relativistic term.  Even if Sakura mastered every justu Tsunade knows is still does not mean she is stronger than Neji.  Going head to head Neji has the Byakugan and jyuken, while Sakura only has her super strength and medical ninjstu.  if she wanted to any damage with her medical Ninjustu she still would have to get close enough to touch him, and she would fall prey to his Jyuken.   Not to mention Neji also has mid ranger attacks(vaccum palm).  Neji is such a genius he has the potecial to create new jyuken Taijustu(that is if Kishi will give him the spot light long enough to show some new tricks.)



Oh come on. It's almost guaranteed that Sakura will be stronger than Tsunade is right now. Instead of bringing up individual feats just use your common sense and look at the plot. 
Sakura is part of the Neo Sannin. Both Naruto and Sasuke have already become stronger than their teachers, Jiraiya and Orochimaru, it's inevitable that Sakura will emulate them at some point. 
Neji however is just some side character who is slotted to end up as some elite jounin, he might even become the next head of the Hyuuga house should the oppression of the branch house ever end. That's not even close to the level of the Sannin.
It's really a no brainer.


----------



## Naruku (May 25, 2011)

so it's tonton who figures out faux neji is white zetsu. 

i can safely say tonton > sakra now.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

Madara will fight Nagato, Itachi, Naruto and Bee. If he defeat all of them then he is trully god level.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 25, 2011)

So even a pig is better than Sensor ninjas at their job, huh.


----------



## jso (May 25, 2011)

Night-time was meant to be a shift in gears with different set of scenarios for the sides and therefore different tactics to be employed by both sides. We were told it'd be less fighty so obviously some kinda sub-plot had to be used. If this did nothing else, it showed that Medics are very valuable for the alliance in this war and Madara went straight for the jugular in a sense as soon as he could. Also now the seeds of distrust may potentially have been planted in the minds of all fodderkind.

All in all, I think it did a sufficient job although I'd rather get back into the meatier stuff tbh. The choices of Sakura and Neji were pretty arbitrary (other than the fact we know they know each other and therefore should trust each other) and werent really the point I dont think of this.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 25, 2011)

So Itachi said without Sharingan, Madara can't be defeated?

Naru+Sasu combo for the win. Fuckin fusion.

Then again we called it like 2 years ago or something.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Why are people bitching about the sub-plot anyway?

Madara survived for decades by living in the shadows and manipulating others. Now he's doing it in the middle of a war and people are complaining? I'd take this over more melodramatic, emotional Edo Tensei talks fights any day.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> So Itachi said without Sharingan, Madara can't be defeated?
> 
> Naru+Sasu combo for the win. Fuckin fusion.
> 
> Then again we called it like 2 years ago or something.



Yep.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 25, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Oh look, it was White Zetsu all along, what a surprise



lol             .

I don't think dude realizes how predictable he is.

howdy Pika


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> So Itachi said without Sharingan, Madara can't be defeated?



Nope, blacksword was just trolling.


----------



## insane111 (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> DOUBLE pointless misdirection:
> 
> What was the point Kishi, to show us that Sakura still remember how to fight?



Showing a pivotal part of Madara's war strategy is pointless misdirection?


----------



## Faustus (May 25, 2011)

So, green Zetsus are sapient after all... And they are even... well, evil, they have emotions. I always wondered if they are mere drones or not.

Also, Nagato-Itachi part will be awesome.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> So even a pig is better than Sensor ninjas at their job, huh.



No. Actually Sakura somehow talked about Tonton probably to check if Neji was a fake or not
Neji's answer is a proof he doesn't know who is Tonton, which leads Sakura to think Neji was a fake.
Thus Sakura stomps Fake Neji.


----------



## Suibi (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If this newest translation is true then Itachi and Nagato are going after Madara...? Or are they just speculating because they have nothing else to do?
> 
> This translator has trolled in the past.



I think he just gather the info here from my post about tonton and trolled trans from blacksword. Not mention that he posted it totally wrongly,lol

seriously, in the page of Itachi and Nagato, though texts are too blur to get the whole content, I can't see any individual wording that point out in that direction.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Madara will fight Nagato, Itachi, Naruto and Bee. If he defeat all of them then he is trully god level.



Got rocked by 1 guy yondaime hows he gonna hang with those guys.

Anyway Garuto bout to whoop some kage ass??
or is Raikage in line for preach no jutsu 

We need a Sakura Punches FC with that hit as banner pic


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> from the scan it looks like Itachi is saying that it's impossible for Nagato to beat Madara without the help of sharingan. Itachi says that only true Uchiha like himself(itachi) can defeat Madara.



not surprised... Madara always was in Sasuke's list


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> So even a pig is better than Sensor ninjas at their job, huh.


Of course, the nose is just that much better to detect disguised enemies


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Still want to know why the hell White Zetsu is thinking about Sakura while he 'dies'. That's kind of....suspicious.




Yagami1211 said:


> No. Actually Sakura somehow talked about Tonton probably to check if Neji was a fake or not
> Neji's answer is a proof he doesn't know who is Tonton, which leads Sakura to think Neji was a fake.
> Thus Sakura stomps Fake Neji.



Still can't read anything about the Itachi/Nagato talk? 



Suibi said:


> I think he just gather the info here from my post about tonton and trolled trans from blacksword. Not mention that he posted it totally wrongly



I wasn't referring to blacksword's translation.

Edit: Ghost of Madara just said that the second half of UchihaSage's post is a troll. That was the translation I was suspicious of.


----------



## Jin-E (May 25, 2011)

I wouldnt say this whole Zetsu in ur base plotline was worthless. We were introduced to a more sneaky form of warfare, such as  infiltration and targeted assasinations, something that has been absent for the entire war.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 25, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Nope, blacksword was just trolling.



Was he?..

when will people learn that you don't troll in the telegrams? even though I've done it

back in the day trolling meant/stood for something.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I wasn't referring to blacksword's translation.



You were referring to UchihaSage's, right?

He picked it up from balcksword's translation.

*Edit*:



PikaCheeka said:


> If this newest translation is true then Itachi and Nagato are going after Madara...? Or are they just speculating because they have nothing else to do?
> 
> *This translator has trolled in the past.*




You knew? 

I think Yagami called him out on it? That was funny, good times.


----------



## Chaelius (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still want to know why the hell White Zetsu is thinking about Sakura while he 'dies'. That's kind of....suspicious.



From what I gathered it was Sakura asking him a question about Tonton, when he gave the wrong answer or something she had to slap a bitch, it's a typical "So that's how he/she knew..." panel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> So even a pig is better than Sensor ninjas at their job, huh.



the pig > kiba's nose..the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still want to know why the hell White Zetsu is thinking about Sakura while he 'dies'. That's kind of....suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe me, I can hardly wait the full script.

To people bitching about Tonton, read what I wrote.


----------



## Major (May 25, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> I wouldnt say this whole Zetsu in ur base plotline was worthless. We were introduced to a more sneaky form of warfare, such as  infiltration and targeted assasinations, something that has been absent for the entire war.


 Thanks for pointing that out Jin.

I mean a war has several fronts after all, and considering ninja's are pro's at tricking and deception, it's about time Kishi shows us how they'd utilize those skills in war.  

I particularly enjoyed the last chap.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2011)

Isn't there a serious penalty for posting deliberately-fake spoilers in the spoiler thread?


----------



## Stringer Bell (May 25, 2011)

Awww shit!  

Just how Katsuyu was vital to the Pain Invasion, Tonton will end up being crucial to this war.  Thank the heavens that Tsunade didn't eat dat ass.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

so the zetsu subplot was useless? 
sakura kills a white zetsu. now lets see the fans make it out the same way they did with the pain bug


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Isn't there a serious penalty for posting deliberately-fake spoilers in the spoiler thread?



Death?

We can't honestly know until we receive a credible translation though. What if that person isn't trolling this time and managed to decipher what the others could not?


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

Maybe Itachi and Nagato discuss Madara's real plan, and imply that it isn't what he told the Kage Summit after all.

I still think that a character like him would rather use Infinite Amaterasu than Infinite Tsukiyomi.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 25, 2011)

prepare for Sasuke to troll the shit out of Madara


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 25, 2011)

The 'white zetsu in your base' path could've been done in half a chapter..i

From the spoilers little to nothing happens this chapter apart from the Itachi & Nagato convo..it's exactly like last week..


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

Addy said:


> so the zetsu subplot was useless?
> sakura kills a white zetsu. now lets see the fans make it out the same way they did with the pain bug



all we got was Zetsu X Sakura.


Not everything was a failure.


----------



## Naruku (May 25, 2011)

it still shows nothing new about sakra can do. since she's been getting all this hype i've been expecting axe,itachi-level genjutsu, katsuya summoning, slug mode, genesis rebirth. why does sakura have to prove me wrong again.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> Maybe Itachi and Nagato discuss Madara's real plan, and imply that it isn't what he told the Kage Summit after all.


Ohana didn't mention their conversation regarding Madara's true plan. Ohana wouldn't ignore something as important as Madara's true motives/plan


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Maybe Itachi and Nagato discuss Madara's real plan, and imply that it isn't what he told the Kage Summit after all.
> 
> I still think that a character like him would rather use Infinite Amaterasu than Infinite Tsukiyomi.



But when he was all alone, he thought to himself:



			
				Madara said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, at long last, I will accomplish my 'Moon's Eye' plan.


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

Naruku said:


> it still shows nothing new about sakra can do. since she's been getting all this hype i've been expecting axe,itachi-level genjutsu, katsuya summoning, slug mode, genesis rebirth. why does sakura have to prove me wrong again.



Embodiment of a realistic women? Girls can only go so far in this manga until they're trumped by their overbearing love interest


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Was is standard to question everyone? Why did she even suspect something was wrong? Love Ninja made her uncomfortable?



Black Phoenix said:


> prepare for Sasuke to troll the shit out of Madara



What does this have to do with anything in the chapter?



Klue said:


> You knew?
> 
> I think Yagami called him out on it? That was funny, good times.



That was when Yagami wrote that particularly virulent post right in the spoiler thread about him.


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

Epic piece of bacon is epic. 

But the Hyuga rape face was a lie.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> That was when Yagami wrote that particularly virulent post right in the spoiler thread about him.



Yup. It was amazing. I was quite annoyed when the mods edited his post. I "shat-brix" after all.


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2011)

Naruku said:


> it still shows nothing new about sakra can do. since she's been getting all this hype i've been expecting axe,itachi-level genjutsu, katsuya summoning, slug mode, genesis rebirth. why does sakura have to prove me wrong again.


Why using what you suggest, instead of a single punch that is enough to kill a white Zetsu?


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

I hate to ask, but when abouts if the chapter going to be released now that we have spoilers?


----------



## Desolation (May 25, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Oh come on. It's almost guaranteed that Sakura will be stronger than Tsunade is right now. Instead of bringing up individual feats just use your common sense and look at the plot.
> Sakura is part of the Neo Sannin. Both Naruto and Sasuke have already become stronger than their teachers, Jiraiya and Orochimaru, it's inevitable that Sakura will emulate them at some point.
> Neji however is just some side character who is slotted to end up as some elite jounin, he might even become the next head of the Hyuuga house should the oppression of the branch house ever end. That's not even close to the level of the Sannin.
> It's really a no brainer.



I do look at the plot that is why I can reasonably say Neji vs his dad will probably happen.  I already said that was a loaded word, and really the only feat Sakura had since her fight with Sasori was to kill one of animal paths Summons.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Naruku said:


> it still shows nothing new about sakra can do. since she's been getting all this hype i've been expecting axe,itachi-level genjutsu, katsuya summoning, slug mode, genesis rebirth. why does sakura have to prove me wrong again.



Because her punch kills. No need to do anything else in that situation.



Tion said:


> I hate to ask, but when abouts if the chapter going to be released now that we have spoilers?



Some time later today. That's about all anyone could say.


----------



## Naruku (May 25, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Why using what you suggest, instead of a single punch that is enough to kill a white Zetsu?


because those were what her fans said she'd have.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> From the spoilers little to nothing happens this chapter apart from the Itachi & Nagato convo..it's exactly like last week..


what about Raikage vs Naruto confrontation?


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still want to know why the hell White Zetsu is thinking about Sakura while he 'dies'. That's kind of....suspicious.



Perhaps he's going to pretend to be Sakura in order to give Madara an advantage in his fight.

I don't exactly know why the villains would want Sakura to be honest, Naruto wants to fight them already, he doesn't need any motivation.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 25, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> prepare for Sasuke to troll the shit out of Madara



But he is Madara dog


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2011)

Naruku said:


> because those were what her fans said she'd have.


So... you listen to her fans? 

Anyway, in this situation it would be stupid, since it would look like she needs a special technique to kill a single Zetsu clone...


----------



## Sorin (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto and Bee will march forward while Tsunade and A engage Nagato and Itachi?





*Spoiler*: __ 










Problems?

Btw this zetsu diversion was a sign by Kishi that the war is still going and the alliance shinobis now have to watch their back because the zetsus can replicate them.


----------



## Leptirica (May 25, 2011)

The clone touched Sakura!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> The clone touched Sakura!!



I ship Love-Ninja x Sakura-Zetsu-Clone.


----------



## Raptor (May 25, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Perhaps he's going to pretend to be Sakura in order to give Madara an advantage in his fight.
> 
> I don't exactly know why the villains would want Sakura to be honest, Naruto wants to fight them already, he doesn't need any motivation.



She can be used as leverage I guess.


----------



## Naruku (May 25, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> So... you listen to her fans?
> 
> Anyway, in this situation it would be stupid, since it would look like she needs a special technique to kill a single Zetsu clone...


no. i'm just here for lulz and sarcasm, if you haven't noticed.


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

It seems cliche enough for Kishi to take the 'steals Sakura and use her as a bargaining chip for Naruto' route.


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

One-punch Sakura would of course take down a White Zetsu, the mooks of Akatsuki.

Had it been the real Neji and the real Neji rape face and the real Neji Pantene Conditioner hair, we'd be seeing two more chapters of this.


----------



## N120 (May 25, 2011)

tonton should never ever be underestimated.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 25, 2011)

i guess Sasuke will know about truth soon......(if spoiler really foreshadows Madata's death)


----------



## Blackgallon (May 25, 2011)

So, who bets now everyone just ignores that Zetsu clone lying in the middle of the camp.

You know similar to what happened at the Kage Summit.

Never underestimate Zetsu even when you think you have defeated him tbh.


----------



## AceBizzle (May 25, 2011)

N120 said:


> tonton should never ever be underestimated.



Tonton carried Sakura in this fight 

Really though, the Zetsu subplot was shitty


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

N120 said:


> tonton should never ever be underestimated.



Underestimated in flavor amirite?



Gotta love Kishi's trolling, basically exposing 469 as an actual lie while keeping things so inconsistent to keep pairing wars going.

Love it.

As for the chapter itself, Raikage arrives, thus it is redeemed.


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> Underestimated in flavor amirite?



That makes me hungry. mm Tonton.


----------



## BlueBird (May 25, 2011)

I wonder if "Madara strategy" refers to the possibility of all the remaining 50K Zetsu clone army change their appearance into all the aliance shinobi every clone had ever touched during the battle. It would be a chaos on the battlefield, unless Naruto comes and points out those with evil intent or something...


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

Tion said:


> That makes me hungry. mm Tonton.



Tonton...it's what's for dinner.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

BlueBird said:


> I wonder if "Madara strategy" refers to the possibility of all the remaining 50K Zetsu clone army change their appearance into all the aliance shinoby every clone had ever touched during the battle. It would be a chaos on the battlefield, unless Naruto comes and points out those with evel intent or something...



Yes. I believe this is it.

And even if Naruto appears, the only way he could help is if he used 50,000 clones to find 50,000 Zetsus, and I think most would admit that that's a pretty pathetic way for the war to end.


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

N120 said:


> tonton should never ever be underestimated.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CwT8P0Br1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yes. I believe this is it.
> 
> And even if Naruto appears, the only way he could help is if he used 50,000 clones to find 50,000 Zetsus, and I think most would admit that that's a pretty pathetic way for the war to end.



It'd be entertaining as hell though


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

One must wonder what Kabuto actually has plan for Nagato and Itachi and why he chooses to keep the two together.

They should merge.


----------



## Btbgfel (May 25, 2011)

WTF kishi?
*NO EVIL NEJI?!*


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> WTF kishi?
> *NO EVIL NEJI?!*



Yes, it was just a clone, is all.

Still counts, right?


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yes, it was just a clone, is all.
> 
> Still counts, right?



What an awesome twist that no one foresaw.


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2011)

Finally Sakura gets a chance to do something.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> Finally Sakura gets a chance to do something.



Punching a Zetsu is doing something?


----------



## Souzousaisei (May 25, 2011)

OMG, so hyped for this chapter!

Is it just me, or does Tsunade look really beautiful in that last page? 

Am so looking forward to it... I'm gonna try translating the spoiler script when it comes out.


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

It's a fete for Sakura seeing as she does jack for the majority of the manga.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Punching a *fodder *Zetsu is doing something?



Sakura fans take what they can get


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> Finally Sakura gets a chance to do something.



Cry some more? 

Kishi just doesn't know what to do with her IMO.  I mean, I don't actually hate Sakura.  I just hate what he made her become.


----------



## Ukoku (May 25, 2011)

Souzousaisei said:


> Is it just me, or does Tsunade look really beautiful in that last page?



YES 

It seems like forever since we've gotten a full-body shot of her.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Souzousaisei said:


> OMG, so hyped for this chapter!
> 
> Is it just me, or does Tsunade look really beautiful in that last page?
> 
> Am so looking forward to it... I'm gonna try translating the spoiler script when it comes out.



I'll hold you to it; just make sure you stick around until then.


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Punching a Zetsu is doing something?



Trolls gonna troll, I guess.


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Punching a Zetsu is doing something?




atleast she looked cool


----------



## Trent (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Punching a Zetsu is doing something?



Not being caught by a perfect clone that fooled A and Bee is _something_.

Sure, they're pretty much retarded but it does show that she's becoming a more _experienced _nin with a better instinct.

As a character, it's a step up from her awful confession.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Sigh, Ohana, where are you? You're needed. Nagato and Itachi conversations don't happen every day.

Besides, I still want to know whether or not Nagato summoned what looks to be Pain's Giant Centipede - minus the chakra rods.


----------



## BlueBird (May 25, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yes. I believe this is it.
> 
> And even if Naruto appears, the only way he could help is if he used 50,000 clones to find 50,000 Zetsus, and I think most would admit that that's a pretty pathetic way for the war to end.



I don't quite remember, can Naruto do clones in Kyubi mode? I thinks in this case some clever dude like Shikamaru will sort out a strategy how to use Naruto's skill to sense evil intent on a larger scale or something...


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2011)

DiScO said:


> atleast she looked cool


Yeah, that panel looks awesome! I already know which panel gets my vote ^^


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Trent said:


> Not being caught by a perfect clone that fooled A and Bee is _something_.
> 
> Sure, they're pretty much retarded but it does show that she's becoming a more _experienced _nin with a better instinct.
> 
> As a character, it's a step up from her awful confession.



Not going to inquire why Bee and A are retarded, or how they look bad because a Kisame clone fooled them. Not like there was a reason or means to question Zetsu-Kisame.

A: Hey Kisame, do you know who Ton-Ton is?
Kisame: What!?!


----------



## Hiroshi (May 25, 2011)

Sakura's punch of doom. I want to see something new, but having her do _something _is always nice too.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

BlueBird said:


> I don't quite remember, can Naruto do clones in Kyubi mode?



No, he cannot. The Kyuubi would inhale all of his chakra.


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Yeah, that panel looks awesome! I already know which panel gets my vote ^^



But we didn`t see all panels yet,maybe there is a panel that is better than this


----------



## Naruku (May 25, 2011)

the only reason A and B didn't catch zetsu was they didn't know tonton to talk about her in front zetsu. next thing sakra fappers will say is sakra > A and B. 

tonton shouldn't be underestimated.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Naruku said:


> the only reason A and B didn't catch zetsu was they didn't know tonton to talk about her in front zetsu. next thing sakra fappers will say is sakra > A and B.
> 
> tonton shouldn't be underestimated.



Does not compute.

I missed the joke.


----------



## Krombacher (May 25, 2011)

Translator says tonton told sakura but no page seems to implicate that.

I call trolling


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

zetsu is boss 

tsunade and raikage with RM naruto should be good. 

maybe RM naruto should be able to TnJ raikage this time seeing as it failed last time...


----------



## grinninggrizzly (May 25, 2011)

On the page where sakura punches netsu  i got the impression that kishi edited the lower panels from previous images of sasuke and itachi. Netsu coughing up blood sure as hell reminds me of some itachi panel, and am pretty sure i've seen the same glare and pose(with an arm across her face) on sasuke before


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 25, 2011)

god, raikage and tsunade look awesome.


grinninggrizzly said:


> On the page where sakura punches netsu  i got the impression that kishi edited the lower panels from previous images of sasuke and itachi. Netsu coughing up blood sure as hell reminds me of some itachi panel, *and am pretty sure i've seen the same glare and pose(with an arm across her face) on sasuke before*



i remember it too, from when naruto and saskue last fought .


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> god, raikage and tsunade look awesome.



they ARE awesome.

wait till raikage bosses up KB and tsunade punches naruto's head off


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2011)

DiScO said:


> But we didn`t see all panels yet,maybe there is a panel that is better than this


I know that there is the possibility, but it's too unlikely


----------



## Leptirica (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Punching a Zetsu is doing something?



Umm. I actually liked it. She isn't a sensor and the clone looked like a friend. It was a spy, she discovered and got read of it. She did well. 

Of course, me having to say that makes Kishi an ass.


----------



## Naruku (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Does not compute.
> 
> I missed the joke.



it's okay bro. beware they'll say sakra has omgwtf awesome reaction time too, and completely forget that the only reason she could act that way is because she knows that isn't neji.


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

Lol How were A and B suppose to tell. Zetsu can probably answer any question they would know to ask about Kisame. I am impressed he even knows Sakura name.


----------



## Sniffers (May 25, 2011)

Raikage and Tsunade's team up looks pretty awesome. 

Already wondering what happens between them and Naruto/Bee.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 25, 2011)

just read some earlier posts, and people are actually bitching about sakura killing the clone. why?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Lol How were A and B suppose to tell. Zetsu can probably answer any question they would know to ask about Kisame. I am impressed he even knows Sakura name.



Zetsu is all knowing


----------



## calimike (May 25, 2011)

This chapter is EPIC. BTW, MS released OP chapter (already out) at 5:53 am PT. That was fast. I hope Naruto is next!


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

calimike said:


> This chapter is EPIC. BTW, MS released OP chapter (already out) at 5:53 am PT. That was fast. I hope Naruto is next!



have you read the chapter??


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 25, 2011)

*This  chapter looks awesome. Nagato and Itachi talking about how to kill Madara. Now, that's a conversation a want to read!*


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

calimike said:


> This chapter is EPIC. BTW, MS released OP chapter (already out) at 5:53 am PT. That was fast. I hope Naruto is next!



nice i hope so too.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *This  chapter looks awesome. Nagato and Itachi talking about how to kill Madara. Now, that's a conversation a want to read!*



won't be challenge for these Badass Mofo's


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 25, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *This  chapter looks awesome. Nagato and Itachi talking about how to kill Madara. Now, that's a conversation a want to read!*



current madara vs nagato and itachi would be an insane match.


----------



## Iamacloud (May 25, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Translator says tonton told sakura but no page seems to implicate that.
> 
> I call trolling



Actually looks like she talk about Tonton and Neji's response clues her in to him being an impostor. Zetsu didn't know that Neji and Tonton are best buddies.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *This  chapter looks awesome. Nagato and Itachi talking about how to kill Madara. Now, that's a conversation a want to read!*



yea i hope that would mean we'll get what i predicted a Madara vs Itachi and Nagato match.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 25, 2011)

*I would release loads of cum if that happened.*


----------



## Nyasi (May 25, 2011)

Sakura is thinking about Sasuke?!!


----------



## Sniffers (May 25, 2011)

lolwut?

Itachi and Nagato are talking about how to kill Madara? Haha, it's like they don't even acknowledge Kabuto's control! Poor Kabuto, he's not even taken seriously.. even now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2011)

Trent said:


> Not being caught by a perfect clone that fooled A and Bee is _something_.
> 
> Sure, they're pretty much retarded but it does show that she's becoming a more _experienced _nin with a better instinct.
> 
> As a character, it's a step up from her awful confession.



kisame is a complete stranger to bee and A

sakura knew neji all her life , 2 very different situations.

but i guess this better then doing nothing, a step up from punching a giant bug.


----------



## calimike (May 25, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> I would release loads of *Chakra* if that happened.



*Fixed...* Mike, settle it down. We've kids readers here too :thumb

WSJ #26 (June 6) Naruto (Cover & Lead Color Page)


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *I would release loads of cum if that happened.*



You need to do that IRL with RL women.


----------



## Souzousaisei (May 25, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Lol How were A and B suppose to tell. Zetsu can probably answer any question they would know to ask about Kisame. I am impressed he even knows Sakura name.



Actually, all of Akatsuki probably knew Sakura's name.

this Akatsuki spread.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 25, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> lolwut?
> 
> Itachi and Nagato are talking about how to kill Madara? Haha, it's like they don't even acknowledge Kabuto's control! Poor Kabuto, he's not even taken seriously.. even now.



wait, what makes you think that kabuto isnt using them to kill madara?


----------



## Norngpinky (May 25, 2011)

Aww, White Zetsu clone went down so fast. Was actually expecting a good fight from Sakura D; Kishi Kishi...

Hope the chapter comes out soon ;D


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> just read some earlier posts, and people are actually bitching about sakura killing the clone. why?



Because Sakura was supposed to be a main character


----------



## Big Bοss (May 25, 2011)

It was so obvious that it was a white zetzu, but some people saying it was actually Neji going crazy made me 

Nice chapter.


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2011)

oh lord we have some naruhina going on this chapter along with suckysaku. pairing fandom trolling.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Because Sakura was supposed to be a main character



what does her being a main character have to do with bitching about her finding out about the clones?


----------



## Kankurette (May 25, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> just read some earlier posts, and people are actually bitching about sakura killing the clone. why?


Because she's Sakura. If any other character had done it, people would be fapping and going on about how awesome and badass they are.


----------



## Rose (May 25, 2011)

Hinata! 

pek


----------



## Sniffers (May 25, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> wait, what makes you think that kabuto isnt using them to kill madara?



They have their personalities. If Kabuto was the greater threat, they'd try to figure out to stop _him_.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

awesome Nagato and Itachi pagepek


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 25, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> They have their personalities. If Kabuto was the greater threat, they'd try to figure out to stop _him_.



why would they try to kill the one controlling them?


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

Chapter was awesome because of Raikage.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 25, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> They have their personalities. If Kabuto was the greater threat, they'd try to figure out to stop _him_.



How do they even KNOW about him? Kabuto has never revived them to consciousness when he's close to them. Kimimaro thinks it's Orochimaru controlling them. For all they know, Madara is their puppet master


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Rose said:


> Hinata!
> 
> pek



Where?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 25, 2011)

Only was a matter of time before the White Zetsu Clones started turning into people and cause chaos...This is just the start, soon, everyone will be White Zetsu Clones.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

hinata thinking about Naruto in this chapter.


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2011)

sakura to get some info on zetsu and his genetics. good use of her abilities imo.


----------



## calimike (May 25, 2011)

Itachi, Nagato, Hinata, Raikage, Tsundae and telepathy squad are awesome.
I can't wait to see Naruto getting *cover and lead color page* next week pek



FearTear said:


> Where?


Best page


----------



## Kankurette (May 25, 2011)

So Sakura's interrogating Zetsu and also Shikaku shows up. Sweet tits.

I wonder what's going on with those guys having a slash.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> awesome Nagato and Itachi pagepek



Kishimoto has to make the fight in where Itachi and Nagato participated some epic shit.


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

Itachi sitting like a boss 
 Best page


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2011)

is it just me or have the pairings been decided this chapter?


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

We shouldn`t care about pairings when itachi ,Nagato and raikage are in the same chapter


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Can I at LEAST get a translation of Nagato and Itachi?


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

What pairings? The general team up way or the fanfic way (ie please let these characters bang each other).


----------



## Big Bοss (May 25, 2011)

I wonder what is that place in where Nagato and Itachi are.


----------



## Ukoku (May 25, 2011)

lol at those two nins takin' a piss


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

No one has something to say about those two fodders who are killed while peeing in the river?


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

Why is Kabuto letting his two most powerful weapons besides his extra coffin. Just wonder around and chat.


----------



## Souzousaisei (May 25, 2011)

Wonder if we should do the translation now, based on the Chinese scan.

I mean, the chapter made sense and all, but last week, the Chinese scan supposedly made a mistake during the Itachi and Nagato conversation, claiming that their Doujutsus helped them avoid full control by Kabuto.

Then again, awesome chapter... perhaps there is no wrong translation this time.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Can I at LEAST get a translation of Nagato and Itachi?



This, please someone transalate that part.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

*they both are sitting on a Shishi(stone lion) the guardian of the temple.its a guardian of the budhistic  temple.*


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 25, 2011)

is that a wolverine statue?


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

mayumi said:


> is it just me or have the pairings been decided this chapter?



it's just you. Wait for the translation. As if Kishi would resolve the love triangle in this kind of manner. So far we don't know the context of that image of Sasuke. And while the first impulse is to associate it with the someone Sakura talked about last chapter it doesn't have to be that way.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 25, 2011)

LOL pissing ninjas on page 11. 

This chapter is epic.


----------



## nadinkrah (May 25, 2011)

inb4 Nagato and Itachi are equals


----------



## C-Moon (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> No one has something to say about those two fodders who are killed while peeing in the river?


Piss Ninja #1 and Piss Ninja #2


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

now i dont know if Nagato summoned the statue like he summoned the stone panda in the past.or the statue was there already as a statue guardian.


----------



## calimike (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> *they both are sitting on a Shishi(stone lion) the guardian of the temple.its a guardian of the budhistic  temple.*



I wonder what is Kishi give us hint for Shishi? Is it myth or folklore? 




vered said:


> now i dont know if Nagato summoned the statue like he summoned the stone panda in the past.or the statue was there already as a statue guardian.


I don't see statue has rinngean neither  It's just ordinary statue


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

Well played Kishi...well played.

This is going to be entertaining...and speaking for Tonton, delicious.


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

The Peeing Duo surpasses even the Fuck You Ninja


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> now i dont know if Nagato summoned the statue like he summoned the stone panda in the past.or the statue was there already as a statue guardian.



I think it was already there ..


----------



## Sniffers (May 25, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> why would they try to kill the one controlling them?


Why would they willingly serve the one controlling them? Itachi said last chapter that combined they could do almost anything.. what if their controller was evil? Would they really be more concerned about killing Madara than trying to weaken their controller if Madara wasn't the greater threat?



Lightysnake said:


> How do they even KNOW about him? Kabuto has never revived them to consciousness when he's close to them. Kimimaro thinks it's Orochimaru controlling them. For all they know, Madara is their puppet master


They should know since Madara never used Edo Tensei before. I mean it's the perfect jutsu to stay in the shadows while causing havoc. If Madara had it, he'd have used it. So it's more like common sense. Though they can't be sure of course.


----------



## Lovely (May 25, 2011)

Cannot believe this chapter. Pairing wars abound. o.O


----------



## Ghost of Madara (May 25, 2011)

calimike said:


> I wonder what is Kishi give us hint for Shishi? Is it myth or folklore?



It relates to Sasuke.  Previous databook referenced him as a lion and his technique is Shishi Rendan.


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

I want that last page translated NOW :F.

Oh and pairing shitstorm incoming.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

calimike said:


> I wonder what is Kishi give us hint for Shishi? Is it myth or folklore?



here is the wiki page
)
they are guardians against Evil.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 25, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Why would they willingly serve the one controlling them? Itachi said last chapter that combined they could do almost anything.. what if their controller was evil? Would they really be more concerned about killing Madara than trying to weaken their controller if Madara wasn't the greater threat?
> 
> They should know since Madara never used Edo Tensei before. I mean it's the perfect jutsu to stay in the shadows while causing havoc. If Madara had it, he'd have used it. So it's more like common sense. Though they can't be sure of course.



They don't even know how long they've been dead and who could have learned what since. They have no idea who the controller is, nor do you even know the context of what they're saying


----------



## Sword Sage (May 25, 2011)

Could someone translate Hinata's speech in that chapter?


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

Btw did anyone else think A looks freaking HUGE in that last page :Z. His head is like 2 times bigger than Tsunades boobs.


----------



## Souzousaisei (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Can I at LEAST get a translation of Nagato and Itachi?



Based on the Chinese scan, they weren't talking about anything overly important. Nagato was wondering why the "user of the Jutsu" went through that much trouble to prevent him and Itachi from meeting the enemy, and why the user didn't attempt using Itachi's Genjutsu. Itachi suspected that there were some motive behind their being allowed to move in the silence of the night.

Nagato remarked that the user of the jutsu was probably a new ally of Madara, while Madara himself had already got his plan going, to which Itachi replied yes.


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> it's just you. Wait for the translation. As if Kishi would resolve the love triangle in this kind of manner. So far we don't know the context of that image of Sasuke. And while the first impulse is to associate it with the someone Sakura talked about last chapter it doesn't have to be that way.



i don't care. i hate both. more sackysaku than invisible naruhina. but we get sakura thinking of ebil rage filled sasuke in background and hinata thinking of happy smily naruto in hers.

its going to be narusasu in the end though


----------



## nadinkrah (May 25, 2011)

They were talking about why Kabuto would put them together. 
"we can do almost anything" As in we can take on anybody.. Nothing to do with breaking free


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Could someone translate *Nagatos and* *Itachis* talk in that chapter?



fixed for you


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Could someone translate Hinata's speech in that chapter?



Why not just wait?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 25, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> It relates to Sasuke.  Previous databook referenced him as a lion and his technique is Shishi Rendan.



+Sasuke's zodiac is lion.....


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Could someone translate Hinata's speech in that chapter?



"Damn Naruto, it's 103 chapter and I'm still waiting for your answer..."

kidding

By the way, nobody has pointed out yet the most shocking thing:

the love letter fodder survived


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Souzousaisei said:


> Based on the Chinese scan, they weren't talking about anything overly important. Nagato was wondering why the "user of the Jutsu" went through that much trouble to prevent him and Itachi from meeting the enemy, and why the user didn't attempt using Itachi's Genjutsu. Itachi suspected that there were some motive behind their being allowed to move in the silence of the night.
> 
> Nagato remarked that the user of the jutsu was probably a new ally of Madara, while Madara himself had already got his plan going, to which Itachi replied yes.



thanks.i really wonderwhat that means.


----------



## Icegaze (May 25, 2011)

Ninja behaving like ninja - stealthy and everything - in my Naruto!? 




Awesome.


----------



## Hexa (May 25, 2011)

There are plenty of random statues in the series.  The peacock-type one near the beginning of the hunt for Sasuke in part 2 stands out.

I think I can guess Hinata's speech without knowing a speck of Chinese.  My guess is that it's about Naruto giving her courage and I guess maybe protecting Naruto.


----------



## Souzousaisei (May 25, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think I can guess Hinata's speech without knowing a speck of Chinese.  My guess is that it's about Naruto giving her courage and I guess maybe protecting Naruto.



Pretty much that. Hinata was talking about how the battle was one to protect Naruto, and how they could not afford to lose, which was why Hinata was "doing her best" in replacing Neji for the lookout task.


----------



## Mang-Kun (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> By the way, nobody has pointed out yet the most shocking thing:
> 
> the love letter fodder survived



  There's like 10 thread talking about him die last week.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 25, 2011)

I wonder what Sakura was studying in those scrolls. She looks so F-in hot the entire chapter


----------



## Rose (May 25, 2011)

@HEXA: lol probably. Knowing Kishi and his ability to be redundant.


----------



## Mariko (May 25, 2011)

Well, well.. 
Sakura is obviously trolling Naruto's plot...

She's the one who actually can defeat Madara, with her sens of men insanity and her pure strength that compete with a _rumble balled_ Hulk!


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Hexa said:


> There are plenty of random statues in the series.  The peacock-type one near the beginning of the hunt for Sasuke in part 2 stands out.
> 
> I think I can guess Hinata's speech without knowing a speck of Chinese.  My guess is that it's about Naruto giving her courage and I guess maybe protecting Naruto.



this is far from being random.there is a clear symbolic meaning here.


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Ninja behaving like ninja - stealthy and everything - in my Naruto!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like plants are acting like ninjas and ninjas are acting like wrestlers


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Ugh, just a single page of conversation? I was sure we would definitely receive a bit more than last time.

Oh well, always next week.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 25, 2011)

So, Nagato is a cripple, Itachi has to drag him around, yet for some reason he carries him to sit down on top of the statues tail rather then just sitting him down somewhere... 

Symbolism aside, really Kishi, really?


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> this is far from being random.there is a clear symbolic meaning here.



Kinda doubt it. Currently there isn't anyone associated with the lion. Sasuke may have had the Shishi Rendan, but that's it. He has transformed from snake to hawk to now evil demon.


----------



## Hexa (May 25, 2011)

Rose said:


> @HEXA: lol probably. Knowing Kishi and his ability to be redundant.


Let's say Kishimoto is _consistent with his characterization_ for a bunch of characters.



			
				vered said:
			
		

> this is far from being random.there is a clear symbolic meaning here.


Sometimes a statue is just a statue.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> So, Nagato is a cripple, Itachi has to drag him around, yet for some reason he carries him to sit down on top of the statues tail rather then just sitting him down somewhere...
> 
> Symbolism aside, really Kishi, really?



I'm not catching this apparent symbolism. 

Please explain.


----------



## Icegaze (May 25, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> So, Nagato is a cripple, Itachi has to drag him around, yet for some reason he carries him to sit down on top of the statues tail rather then just sitting him down somewhere...
> 
> Symbolism aside, really Kishi, really?



The questions people ask...


----------



## Selva (May 25, 2011)

We really didn't need to see those two ninjas pissing in the river 
but anyway, Raikage looks HUGE in that last panel


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Kinda doubt it. Currently there isn't anyone associated with the lion. Sasuke may have had the Shishi Rendan, but that's it. He has transformed from snake to hawk to now evil demon.



its not about someone specific.
the lions are connected to the whole buddhistic theme.they are protectors of evil they are guardians of the buddhistic temples and what it represents.and they are connected to the trinity.
basicly its Rinnegn/RS/Madara/juubi related in case you missed it.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 25, 2011)

special mention to Tsunade looking so cute with her pigtails and mini-Katsuyu on her shoulder


----------



## Sniffers (May 25, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> They don't even know how long they've been dead and who could have learned what since. They have no idea who the controller is, nor do you even know the context of what they're saying



It doesn't matter they don't know exactly who is controlling them. Considering they're talking about stopping Madara I think they have a grasp of in what time they are.


----------



## DeLarge (May 25, 2011)

I know i'm probably just exaggerating but...


*Spoiler*: __ 





OROCHIMARU TURNING I ?...


----------



## Seraphiel (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm not catching this apparent symbolism.
> 
> Please explain.



No I mean them sitting on the statue rather than just sitting somewhere on the ground.

And you could argue that Nagato sitting in a higher place that Itachi symbolizes his superiority/higher rank.


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> I know i'm probably just exaggerating but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Who's the dead guy?


----------



## Hexa (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Who's the dead guy?


Isn't it the dead bodies of the peeing ninja?


----------



## Seraphiel (May 25, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Isn't it the dead bodies of the peeing ninja?



It's just some random guy killed by a zetsu clone in the forest, I think that scene happens before pee ninjas.


----------



## Mang-Kun (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Who's the dead guy?



I'm sure those 2 who took a pissed .


----------



## Grimzilla (May 25, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Kinda doubt it. Currently there isn't anyone associated with the lion. Sasuke may have had the Shishi Rendan, but that's it. He has transformed from snake to hawk to now evil demon.



Lion...wouldn't that be Hinata given her Twin Lion Fists?


----------



## Hexa (May 25, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> It's just some random guy killed by a zetsu clone in the forest, I think that scene happens before pee ninjas.


It comes after, but it's a different guy, yeah.  The armor changes and it is only one body.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (May 25, 2011)

Well, we all knew that "evil" Neji was really a white Zetsu clone, so that shouldn't come as much of a surprise. 

The rest of the chapter, however, appears to be rather interesting. With Nagato and Itachi apparently going after Madara, this conversation we see may precede an epic battle. Funny how they realize the user of Edo Tensei is one of Madara's new "allies," yet they specifically choose to go after the man they were once manipulated by, instead of the one currently enslaving them. 

But I'd say the highlight of this chapter is Raikage and Tsunade vs. Naruto and Killer Bee. Most think Naruto will stomp and make his way through, but I don't think we've seen everything there is to the Raikage.  He may end up ripping all the people there a new one.


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> its not about someone specific.
> the lions are connected to the whole buddhistic theme.they are protectors of evil they are guardians of the buddhistic temples and what it represents.and they are connected to the trinity.
> basicly its Rinnegn/RS/Madara/juubi related in case you missed it.



Could be, but still I doubt Kishi put such a deep meaning into it. I'd say it's more likely that he went over the design of several actual japanese temple and decided that the lion would look cool in the panel.


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Mang-Kun said:


> I'm sure those 2 who took a pissed .



 I don't think so, the killer wears a different jacket from page to page 

Speaking about the pees, it's me or their killer looks like is about to castrate them?


----------



## Kankurette (May 25, 2011)

I'm glad Hinata said that. It's good to see her being confident.


----------



## Leptirica (May 25, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> I know i'm probably just exaggerating but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




You're exaggerating what?

I took it that Zetsu(s) are killing off the alliance army little by little whenever they get a chance from the inside. By morning, there will have offed more than half of it. 

It's brilliant, though not unexpected.


----------



## Trent (May 25, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> I know i'm probably just exaggerating but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Naah, it's another Zetsu clone. 

I guess there is about to be quite a few casualties from sudden backstabbing on the Alliance's side.

Although, I wonder what the sensor guy in that page is saying. 

Maybe they are currently realizing that there are moles in their army.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 25, 2011)

Hinata thinking about Naruto, Sakura thinking about Sasuke


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> No I mean them sitting on the statue rather than just sitting somewhere on the ground.
> 
> And you could argue that Nagato sitting in a higher place that Itachi symbolizes his superiority/higher rank.



...or you could argue Itachi's superiority considering he's sitting on the head and Nagato the tail.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...or you could argue Itachi's superiority considering he's sitting on the head and Nagato the tail.



I won't bother asking why Itachi placed him up there.

So random.


----------



## Grimzilla (May 25, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Hinata thinking about Naruto, Sakura thinking about Sasuke



Looks like Kishi is using this war, to end the pairing wars...or flare them even more, hard to tell.


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Hinata thinking about Naruto, Sakura thinking about Sasuke



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdGZBRAwW74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Egotism (May 25, 2011)

Shit sounds *boring*


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

guys are you really going to discuss superiority based on a placing on a statue?
and i thought last chapter argument was stupid enough


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> guys are you really going to discuss superiority based on a placing on a statue?
> and i thought last chapter argument was stupid enough



NF! Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Suibi (May 25, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Hinata thinking about Naruto, Sakura thinking about Sasuke



WHile Naruto thinking about Sasuke, and Sasuke thinking about how to kill Naruto.


----------



## nipahhh (May 25, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Looks like Kishi is using this war, to end the pairing wars...or flare them even more, hard to tell.



i think he wants to make it worse


----------



## jso (May 25, 2011)

This chapter wins for all the little things

- amazing new fodders, Piss-Nin #1 and Piss-Nin#2
- more epic bro-talk between Nagato and Itachi
- Katsuyu spotting
- the fact that there are more Zetsus undercover and not just Neji
- Ton-motherfucking-Ton
- RANDOM LION STATUE THING
- Sakura choking the Zetsu out
- Shikaku's first showing since becoming the replacement head of the Alliance
- Kages vs their Jinchuuriki clash setup
- and a bunch of girls for the horny teenagers (Shizune, Mabui, Tsunade, Hinata, Sakura)

I'm not even being sarcastic


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Hinata thinking about Naruto, Sakura thinking about Sasuke



And lo the flames are fanned.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Tsunade, will you repair the Raikage's missing arm already? Geez, where are those legendary medical skills when you need them?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> I won't bother asking why Itachi placed him up there.
> 
> So random.



So that he has a better chance of catching him if Nagato were to lose his balance and fall.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2011)

DAT SAKURA PUNCH. 

That is all.

Well, not all exactly, but more like my brief summary of the chapter. A and Tsunade met with Naruto and Bee, awesome cliffhanger.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> So that he has a better chance of catching him if Nagato were to lose his balance and fall.



Ugh, I hate you so much right now.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> So that he has a better chance of catching him if Nagato were to lose his balance and fall.



Nagato can still move his hands


----------



## KingBoo (May 25, 2011)

hahahahahaha it's good to see zetsus doing something cool for once. where are the guys that thought it was madara/itachi/or somehow nagato doing this mind control stuff?


----------



## jso (May 25, 2011)

Why is nobody impressed by GAR-Sakura choking the Zetsu? She's Raikage-tier confirmed now


----------



## Seraphiel (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> I won't bother asking why Itachi placed him up there.
> 
> So random.



Well that was my initial question why drag him up there. Silly Kishi.


@jso

OH SHI... indeed


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Now then, will we be lucky enough to see another awesome-bro-moment next week? Hopefully something a bit longer than a single page, and dialogue that actually reveals something important.

Gentlemen, I think we're nearing the moment we've been waiting for, since Kabuto initially summoned Nagato and Itachi over a year ago now.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (May 25, 2011)

shame to all who thought neji would be stomped by suckura


----------



## silenceofthelambs (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Now then, will we be lucky enough to see another awesome-bro-moment next week? Hopefully something a bit longer than a single page, and dialogue that actually reveals something important.
> 
> Gentlemen, I think we're nearing the moment we've been waiting for, since Kabuto initially summoned Nagato and Itachi over a year ago now.



Indeed, good sir. Indeed.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Now then, will we be lucky enough to see another awesome-bro-moment next week? Hopefully something a bit longer than a single page, and dialogue that actually reveals something important.
> 
> Gentlemen, I think we're nearing the moment we've been waiting for, since Kabuto initially summoned Nagato and Itachi over a year ago now.



No way it's been over a year.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 25, 2011)

jso said:


> Why is nobody impressed by GAR-Sakura choking the Zetsu? She's Raikage-tier confirmed now



Because it is Sakura no doubt someone will find a way to bash Sakura in this chapter...


----------



## Mang-Kun (May 25, 2011)

jso said:


> Why is nobody impressed by GAR-Sakura choking the Zetsu? She's Raikage-tier confirmed now



Was she really choking him? More like she Karate-chopped him right there. Well, maybe because people still hate her lol.

Anyway, I'm interested with the scroll she read in the flashback panel.



Nagato Sennin said:


> Hinata thinking about Naruto, Sakura thinking about Sasuke



QUICK TAKE A SHELTER, THE SHITSTORM IS COMING!!!


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> No way it's been over a year.



Chapter 489 was released April 1st, 2010. Yeah, it's been over a year now and we still have yet to see much of anything from them.

I'm kinda happy to see so many Edo shinobi, but at the same time, they're only stalling what we want to see most.


----------



## Leptirica (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tsunade, will you repair the Raikage's missing arm already? Geez, where are those legendary medical skills when you need them?



She can try all she wants, she she just ain't Zetsu to regrow arms.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> She can try all she wants, she she just ain't Zetsu to regrow arms.



She could apparently heal Orochimaru's arms even after that portion of his soul was sealed away.

What is flesh and bone?


----------



## BraggZero (May 25, 2011)

Itachi is sitting in front of the statue _with his back turned at Nagato_ (see bottom right panel) like he doesn't give a shit about him, he's clearly superior.


----------



## cloudsymph (May 25, 2011)

so it's like 100% sakura loves sasuke now?


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Hinata thinking about Naruto, Sakura thinking about Sasuke



Both thinking about the boys who ignore both of them.


----------



## Evilene (May 25, 2011)

Kimimarox said:


> shame to all who thought neji would be stomped by suckura



Shhhh! Let's not speak of this again.


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> She could apparently heal Orochimaru's arms even after that portion of his soul was sealed away.
> 
> What is flesh and bone?



Actually that is really a good point.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

cloudsymph said:


> so it's like 100% sakura loves sasuke now?



What do you mean now? We've known that for years.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> She could apparently heal Orochimaru's arms even after that portion of his soul was sealed away.
> 
> What is flesh and bone?



Well apparently her SS jutsu can regrow organs right? So why nor limbs.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Thethiala said:


> Itachi is sitting in front of the statue _with his back turned at Nagato_ (see bottom right panel) like he doesn't give a shit about him, he's clearly superior.



His back isn't turned, nooblet. Itachi's left side is facing Nagato - joke fails.


----------



## Hexa (May 25, 2011)

Deidara got an elbow replacement.  I feel like it should be easier in the Narutoverse just to replace arms.

Maybe it's a size issue since the Raikage is like three times bigger than everyone else.  Can't replace his arm with a spare from some regular sized dude.


----------



## Leptirica (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> She could apparently heal Orochimaru's arms even after that portion of his soul was sealed away.
> 
> What is flesh and bone?



Point. I guess she just doesn't like A. She wants him to die and then take over the alliance.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Well apparently her SS jutsu can regrow organs right? So why nor limbs.



Exactly, she just holding out on the Raikage. Today's ally is tomorrow's enemy.


----------



## Hitt (May 25, 2011)

Mang-Kun said:


> QUICK TAKE A SHELTER, THE SHITSTORM IS COMING!!!



Don't you think it would be _far_ more of a shitstorm if it was Sakura thinking about *Naruto* and Naruto thinking about *Hinata*?

This chapter will certainly fan the pairing flames, but for no good reason.  Pairing tards are just tards that work off of any kind  of fuel.


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

That is not the way Konoha thinks. Now iwa and kumo. yeah. Besides the ninja world will be permanently allied by the end anyway.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 25, 2011)

So I'm guessing Katsuyu was used as Tsunade's GPS/smart phone while Inoichi was tracking Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

lol hinata is in the chapter 

i bit she is saying something like "fuck naruto. i am  a lesbo now" 

i hope so


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 25, 2011)

Kimimarox said:


> shame to all who thought neji would be stomped by suckura



And Neji was supposed to stomp Sakura according to his fandom instead he had collapsed before he could reach the aid station.


----------



## Hitt (May 25, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol hinata is in the chapter
> 
> i bit she is saying something like "fuck naruto. i am  a lesbo now"
> 
> i hope so



Wouldn't that make this then one of the most awesome shoenens ever?

At the very least, the one canon pairing that I know that WILL come to pass with Hinata is HinataxDildo/Fingers.  



runsakurarun said:


> the girls in Naruto have a one track mind. :/
> why so horny, Kunoichis?



Too bad for them all the guys think about other guys.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 25, 2011)

the girls in Naruto have a one track mind. :/ 
why so horny, Kunoichis?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 25, 2011)

just saw the full chapter scan. i like how itachi and nagato are sitting on some random tiger statue. looks cool as hell.


stockholmsyndrome said:


> And Neji was supposed to stomp Sakura according to his fandom instead he had collapsed before he could reach the aid station.



neji is the only named character to actually get put down by zetsu clones.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 25, 2011)

Well Neji being a zetsu clone is not surprising glad to see Sakura do something even if it is not much. Now to see what the two kages plan to do.


----------



## Leptirica (May 25, 2011)

> Neji: (facing Akamaru) You're being annoying, Kiba!
> Kiba: AND YOU'VE WEAKENED TO THE POINT THAT YOU MISTOOK A DOG FOR A HUMAN! PUH-LEAZE, YOUR EYES ARE YOUR BIGGEST ASSET!



Hehe. Comic relief. 



> Hinata: Shino-kun, thanks for your attention... but I have to do my best. This war is to protect Naruto-kun. We can't afford to lose!



If she dies, I'm holding you responsible, Gaara!


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> What do you mean now? We've known that for years.


I think your sarcasm-meter is broken, Capt. Obvious


----------



## Ra (May 25, 2011)

Thethiala said:


> Itachi is sitting in front of the statue _with his back turned at Nagato_ (see bottom right panel) like he doesn't give a shit about him, he's clearly superior.



You're right.

Additionally.... Itachi is speaking to Nagato in a superior tone like he's the master and Nagato is the student or something or like Itachi is the big shit and Nagato is the little shit or like Itachi the strong big brother and Nagato the little weak brother.....itachi's even carrying Nagato around like he use to carry child Sasuke around. Itachi is clearly superior.


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

> Love Fodder: Whoever the guy you like must be really great.
> (Sakura thought of Sasuke, Love Fodder went out and sighed.


That's... actually a pretty negative moment for SasuSaku. "The guy you like must be pretty great." "Why did I fall for such an asshole?"


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Itachi claims that Madara (probably means Kabuto) is allowing them to move during the night before the silence is broken. This leads me to believe that the two will make a move during the early portion of the second day.

Maybe they'll reach Naruto and Bee. Could you imagine?

lol at Edo-Tensei-thingy.


----------



## Hitt (May 25, 2011)

Marsala said:


> That's... actually a pretty negative moment for SasuSaku. "The guy you like must be pretty great." "Why did I fall for such an asshole?"



You always hurt the ones you love.


----------



## Trent (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> She could apparently heal Orochimaru's arms even after that portion of his soul was sealed away.
> 
> What is flesh and bone?



It was basically only a matter of "reactivating" the cells of his arms, putting back life force within it/extending Oro's lifeforce from the rest of his body back in his arms.

You can't do that if there are no arm to heal at all.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

> Hinata: Shino-kun, thanks for your attention... but I have to do my best. This war is to protect Naruto-kun. We can't afford to lose!



sad......... just sad.

why is she denying her lesbian feelings for ino to muster her up with oil and @#@$#?


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

it's official. his name  is 
Love Fodder


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

lol

Another useless conversation between Itachi and Nagato?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 25, 2011)

sakura is still after sasuke? after he tried to kill her twice? cbark is not amused


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2011)

Ra said:


> You're right.
> 
> Additionally.... Itachi is speaking to Nagato in a superior tone like he's the master and Nagato is the student or something or like Itachi is the big shit and Nagato is the little shit or like Itachi the strong big brother and Nagato the little weak brother.....itachi's even carrying Nagato around like he use to carry child Sasuke around. Itachi is clearly superior.



clearly its not from the translations. it seems nagato and itachi are just discussing stuff. some part itachi got it right and the big part nagato did.


----------



## C-Moon (May 25, 2011)

> Love Fodder: Whoever the guy you like must be really great.
> (*Sakura thought of Sasuke*, Love Fodder went out and sighed. Enter Neji.)


----------



## Hitt (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol
> 
> Another useless conversation between Itachi and Nagato?



This is to give Itachi screentime.  I'm surprised Kishi doesn't just have random panels of Itachi coughing, or sneezing, or looking at a random tree.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

SHIT!! Pairing Fandoms about to take over 

Lets recap...

SasukeXSakura: *CONFIRMED*
NarutoXHinata: *CONFIRMED*
NarutoXSasuke: *CONFIRMED*


----------



## Leptirica (May 25, 2011)

> Love Fodder: Whoever the guy you like must be really great.
> (Sakura thought of Sasuke, Love Fodder went out and sighed. Enter Neji.)


Sakura: I changed my mind. Come back in, pull the curtain and drop your pants.

eta:


> Sakura: ...... You're right. Since it wasn't the hands, she should be able to form seals.



Ah, well. This part makes it all better.


----------



## Penance (May 25, 2011)

Alexdhamp said:


> Well, Sakura was saying something about "there isn't (something)" that seems to have clued her into "Neji" not being the real Neji.. That image with Zetsu is him remembering Sakura saying something that was probably a test to Zetsu-Neji..which he failed miserably.



Probably something about fate, or the like...

Wonder what Hinata was thinking of (in regards to Naruto)...

Oh, yeah-and Wiz Ninjas...


----------



## KingBoo (May 25, 2011)

nagato just confirmed that itachi can solo entire armies with genjutsu.
i just thought it would be easier though to just fling nagato and he does that move that destroyed a village when he lands. so just throw him at the army. but this lazy bastard doesn't want to move an inch.


----------



## Face (May 25, 2011)

Something tells me that the Raikage will not just sit and talk with them. He's got a short temper and Naruto is not the type of person who would listen to anybody. So I'm pretty sure that the Raikage will engage Naruto first.


----------



## Egotism (May 25, 2011)

Pairing Fandoms are lame -___-


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2011)

Hitt said:


> This is to give Itachi screentime.  I'm surprised Kishi doesn't just have random panels of Itachi coughing, or sneezing, or looking at a random tree.



or predicting the weather. the sky is clear tonight. no chance of rain.


----------



## Ciardha (May 25, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Both thinking about the boys who ignore both of them.



Yeah, the boys they had one sided crushes on, that both are moving on from because they realized they'd been foolish to keep crushing on, all it served was to delay the start of a relationship with the other guy they had subconsciously been attracted to who loves them back. It makes Sakura depressed because she really made a foolish choice in her old crush, and the memories of those feelings are especially painful because of how Sasuke turned out. (I swear I believe 90% of western readers don't have clue one in how to read manga. Japanese writers don't develop romance plotlines the same way as US superhero comics or US teen TV shows/movies do.). For Hinata, the guy she had a one sided crush on is still a hero- becoming more heroic actually, so love can fade into feeling proud of him, and seeing him as kind of role model to aspire to, and happiness that the girl who he loved now loves him back. (She saw Sakura's romantic embrace of Naruto in front of the whole village, knew what it meant and was happy for Naruto- as anyone decent in that situation would be.)


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Deidara got an elbow replacement.  I feel like it should be easier in the Narutoverse just to replace arms.
> 
> Maybe it's a size issue since the Raikage is like three times bigger than everyone else.  Can't replace his arm with a spare from some regular sized dude.



I kinda expect him to make himself an arm made out of lightning.


----------



## jso (May 25, 2011)

RAITON-INFUSED CHAINSAW-ATTACHMENT PLEASE

*smashes desk*

edit: Souzousaisei posted trans for the first part


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> Yeah, the boys they had one sided crushes on, that both are moving on from because they realized they'd been foolish to keep crushing on, all it served was to delay the start of a relationship with the other guy they had subconsciously been attracted to who loves them back. It makes Sakura depressed because she really made a foolish choice in her old crush, and the memories of those feelings are especially painful because of how Sasuke turned out. (I swear I believe 90% of western readers don't have clue one in how to read manga. Japanese writers don't develop romance plotlines the same way as US superhero comics or US teen TV shows/movies do.). For Hinata, the guy she had a one sided crush on is still a hero- becoming more heroic actually, so love can fade into feeling proud of him, and seeing him as kind of role model to aspire to, and happiness that the girl who he loved now loves him back. (She saw Sakura's romantic embrace of Naruto in front of the whole village, knew what it meant and was happy for Naruto- as anyone decent in that situation would be.)





So it begins


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> Yeah, the boys they had one sided crushes on, that both are moving on from because they realized they'd been foolish to keep crushing on, all it served was to delay the start of a relationship with the other guy they had subconsciously been attracted to who loves them back. It makes Sakura depressed because she really made a foolish choice in her old crush, and the memories of those feelings are especially painful because of how Sasuke turned out. (I swear I believe 90% of western readers don't have clue one in how to read manga. Japanese writers don't develop romance plotlines the same way as US superhero comics or US teen TV shows/movies do.). For Hinata, the guy she had a one sided crush on is still a hero- becoming more heroic actually, so love can fade into feeling proud of him, and seeing him as kind of role model to aspire to, and happiness that the girl who he loved now loves him back. (She saw Sakura's romantic embrace of Naruto in front of the whole village, knew what it meant and was happy for Naruto- as anyone decent in that situation would be.)



Great. So they can both move on and the OTP of Naruto can proceed without obstacles.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

ok ohana appeared. i guess she'll post the japanese script soon.


----------



## Raidoton (May 25, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> And Neji was supposed to stomp Sakura according to his fandom instead he had collapsed before he could reach the aid station.


this Akatsuki spread.

^ This is collapsing 

Neji is just taking a brake


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 25, 2011)

Poor Zetsu, he can't lie...or that's just what he wants them to think.

I'm glad Zetsu didn't just spill the beans and Sakura just figured it out herself. 

Poor Zetsu...he didn't know Tonton was a pig. Fucking Tonton...I'm going to eat bacon tonight.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

maybe its going to be raikage, tsunade, bee and naruto vs nagato and itachi? 

boy that would sure be entertaining


----------



## Crows (May 25, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> Yeah, the boys they had one sided crushes on, that both are moving on from because they realized they'd been foolish to keep crushing on, all it served was to delay the start of a relationship with the other guy they had subconsciously been attracted to who loves them back. It makes Sakura depressed because she really made a foolish choice in her old crush, and the memories of those feelings are especially painful because of how Sasuke turned out. (I swear I believe 90% of western readers don't have clue one in how to read manga. Japanese writers don't develop romance plotlines the same way as US superhero comics or US teen TV shows/movies do.). For Hinata, the guy she had a one sided crush on is still a hero- becoming more heroic actually, so love can fade into feeling proud of him, and seeing him as kind of role model to aspire to, and happiness that the girl who he loved now loves him back. (She saw Sakura's romantic embrace of Naruto in front of the whole village, knew what it meant and was happy for Naruto- as anyone decent in that situation would be.)


Prob not.

Those two are addicted.


----------



## Leptirica (May 25, 2011)

I wonder where Itachi and Nagato are.


----------



## Penance (May 25, 2011)

...Did Zetsu just mistake fucking Tonton for Tenten?


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

Chapter 541 Panel 1: Naruto's fist on A's face


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

Penance said:


> ...Did Zetsu just mistake fucking Tonton for Tenten?



Who the hell is Tenten?


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (May 25, 2011)

WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!! Sasuke..... a great guy?......................  :rofl   



Hinata was cute


----------



## Crows (May 25, 2011)

"Zetsu: (Recalling Sakura's words) So this Tonton is a pig. (I've been fooled... fuck.)"

Epic Zetsu.


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Who the hell is Tenten?



If Tonton is the member of Team Gai, Tenten must be Tsunade's pig.


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

> Pee Fodder 1: I gotta pee well this time! Next is my turn for lookout.
> Pee Fodder 2: I pee better than you. Look at the size of the ripples my pee caused!
> Tetsu: (The size of pee ripples...)
> PF2: Hey, Tetsu, come pee too. You'll have to wait a long time for the next chance to.
> ...



I want the same stuff Kishi is smoking


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Poor Zetsu, he can't lie...or that's just what he wants them to think.
> 
> I'm glad Zetsu didn't just spill the beans and Sakura just figured it out herself.
> 
> *Poor Zetsu...he didn't know Tonton was a pig. Fucking Tonton...I'm going to eat bacon tonight.*




 

I feel sorry for pigs everywhere.


----------



## Chaelius (May 25, 2011)

Conversations about piss... fitting 




Ciardha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the boys they had one sided crushes on, that both are moving on from because they realized they'd been foolish to keep crushing on, all it served was to delay the start of a relationship with the other guy they had subconsciously been attracted to who loves them back. It makes Sakura depressed because she really made a foolish choice in her old crush, and the memories of those feelings are especially painful because of how Sasuke turned out. (I swear I believe 90% of western readers don't have clue one in how to read manga. Japanese writers don't develop romance plotlines the same way as US superhero comics or US teen TV shows/movies do.). For Hinata, the guy she had a one sided crush on is still a hero- becoming more heroic actually, so love can fade into feeling proud of him, and seeing him as kind of role model to aspire to, and happiness that the girl who he loved now loves him back. (She saw Sakura's romantic embrace of Naruto in front of the whole village, knew what it meant and was happy for Naruto- as anyone decent in that situation would be.)






Relevant as the picture is actually from a good subtle romance story.


----------



## Hitt (May 25, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I want the same stuff Kishi is smoking



Peeing, pairings, and Itachi, all in the same chapter.

We have a winner of a chapter here!


----------



## Stringer Bell (May 25, 2011)

*"but Hokage's boobs are so damn hawt!"*



I don't know who people can't like Killer Bee


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

> Shikaku: Other than using Genjutsu to control those soldiers, there should be no way... Could it be, Itachi?
> Ao: Although the only person who can cast Genjutsu from enough distance to avoid us sensor's detection is probably Itachi Uchiha



YES! Worship the god of genjutsu!

Itachi confirmed for greatest genjutsu user of all time. And yes, that includes Madara.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 25, 2011)

Souzousaisei said:


> Shizune: You've moved too many heavy stuff, Tonton.
> Tonton: Oink~
> 
> Pee Fodder 1: I gotta pee well this time! Next is my turn for lookout.
> ...



Umm...does this really happen or is this just a troll?


----------



## MS81 (May 25, 2011)

I wonder what Itachi and Nagato are talking about???


----------



## Face (May 25, 2011)

Bee: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBIEEES!!!!!!!    
A : How dare you! 



:rofl


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> YES! Worship the god of genjutsu!


I've waited for this type of comment.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

> Pee Fodder 1: I gotta *masturbate *well this time! Next is my turn for lookout.
> Pee Fodder 2: I _*masturbate *_better than you. Look at the size of the ripples my _*cum *_caused!
> Tetsu: (The size of _*cum *_ripples...)
> PF2: Hey, Tetsu, come _*masturbate *_too. You'll have to wait a long time for the next chance to.
> ...



that's the intended meaning behind this


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Itachi hype is insane.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

itachis is hyped big time wiht his genjutsu.
and lool at Bee and raikage.


----------



## Leptirica (May 25, 2011)

Uh-huh. Well, I think something was lost in translation.


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

Rofl A getting angry as Bee mentions Tsunade boobs. Raikage totally taps that Hokage ass.


----------



## Hitt (May 25, 2011)

Face said:


> Bee: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBIEEES!!!!!!!
> A : How dare you. :rofl



Yes...a straight character!  In Naruto!  The first since...what...Jiraiya?


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

> Bee: No~~ ...B- boobs!?
> A: Bee! How dare you stare at Hokage's breasts in front of me!
> Bee: No... BROTHER! I'm surprised that bro found us out~ but Hokage's boobs are so damn hawt~!



this chapter is 10 for pee fodders, boobs, and itachi+nagato


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

Itachi's hype is actually ridiciolous. It's getting out of hand.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 25, 2011)

Lol Killerbee this chapter.

And Sakura is going to get eaten alive this week.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

How can anyway blame Bee? Epic-bewbs randomly appear out of nowhere, it's only reasonable to lose it.


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

holy shit 2,595,415 views.


----------



## Hitt (May 25, 2011)

Might as well wait for the chapter at this point.

Could be a fun week.  Watch pairings take it over completely though.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 25, 2011)

_horrible _dialogue this chapter. hopefully thats because its a english trans taken from a chinese trans of some japanese.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Yes...a straight character!  In Naruto!  The first since...what...Jiraiya?



ebisu, jiraya, and bee.


----------



## Penance (May 25, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Lol Killerbee this chapter.
> 
> And Sakura is going to get eaten alive this week.



lol, for what- being useful within her parameters?


----------



## Kumanri (May 25, 2011)

Poor Nagato, chucked at the highest tip of the tiger statue just like that! Does Itachi expect him to climb down or roll down?


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi's hype is actually ridiciolous. It's getting out of hand.



This is actually better than Itachi getting to do something, since his genjutsu would inevitably be broken.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Addy said:


> ebisu, jiraya, and bee.



No love for Naruto? He is a huge pervert.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi hype is insane.



it's just "why not your genjutsu itachi?"

i don't see the hype


----------



## Chaelius (May 25, 2011)

Tion said:


> holy shit 2,595,415 views.



Spoiler thread gets cleaned and reused every weak.


----------



## Leptirica (May 25, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Rofl A getting angry as Bee mentions Tsunade boobs. Raikage totally taps that Hokage ass.




And they make an awesome panel together. 


Until Tsunade says 'I've come to wish you good luck in the war, Naruto. Kick that Madara's ass!' anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> I wonder where Itachi and Nagato are.



outside a temple waiting to pounce on a fodder


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> it's just "why not your genjutsu itachi?"
> 
> i don't see the hype


lol you missed the second part of the spoiler.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

so i guess kabuto plans to use itachis genjutsu to control several people?or try to use it against the army?
i think itachis supperiority as a genjutsu user is confirmed.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 25, 2011)

OMG the script


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> No love for Naruto? He is a huge pervert.






*cough*sasuke*cough*

i mean sakura is bored of it in the kage arc "your always sasuke, sasuke sasuke "


----------



## Mikon (May 25, 2011)

Vered ur right.

Wow lol Zetsu got owned by Sakura rofl/.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 25, 2011)

Tsunade can use her breasts to distract and apprehend Bee. Finally,  a kunoichi can use her feminine wiles to her advantage.


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 25, 2011)

Naru Sasu confirmed


----------



## Silent Storm (May 25, 2011)

Sakura :


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Bee 

Looking forward to Naruto vs Raikage next chapter, Raikage is so annoying I hope Naruto kicks his ass.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol you missed the second part of the spoiler.



i see now. 


kishi is gonna disappoint me so i am not hyped


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

Marsala said:


> YES! Worship the god of genjutsu!
> 
> Itachi confirmed for greatest genjutsu user of all time. And yes, that includes Madara.



the thing is.... everyone already knew that. his gen was in another league compared to anyone else.

the simple fact he can use double layered gen alone is just ridiculous. although, everyone says that sasuke's gen is crap, but maybe just because hes being compared to itachi what do you expect?


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

runsakurarun said:


> Tsunade can use her breasts to distract and apprehend Bee. Finally,  a kunoichi can use her feminine wiles to her advantage.



She didn`t use it on purpose


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2011)

If only Tsunade used her boobs in battle. Not even Madara could help being distracted.

Also, I don't think the image of Sasuke means anything. Sakura was just thinking about how she _used_ to love Sasuke and now doesn't and how stupid she had acted around him, just like this guy did with her.


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2011)

Bee is epic.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

Mikon said:


> Vered ur right.
> 
> Wow lol Zetsu got owned by Sakura rofl/.



remember, she only owned _*one *_zetsu 

even hinata, and tenten did more.



> Shikaku: (Must calm down. Must calm down x100. Let's think of all the intelligence we gathered during daytime. Must calm down x100)



the dialog would have been perfect if it wasn't for this


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Addy said:


> i see now.
> 
> 
> kishi is gonna disappoint me so i am not hyped



i suspect we are going to see some great things from both itachi and nagato later on.itachi in the genjutsu department and nagato in the ninjutsu department.
kishi plans to finally let them show their true power.


----------



## Marsala (May 25, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> the thing is.... everyone already knew that. his gen was in another league compared to anyone else.
> 
> the simple fact he can use double layered gen alone is just ridiculous. although, everyone says that sasuke's gen is crap, but maybe just because hes being compared to itachi what do you expect?



We knew that he had the best genjutsu Tsukiyomi and was great with Sharingan and regular genjutsu, but this is the first time that he was officially acknowledged as a, no, THE legendary genjutsu user. The leader of the enemy is friggin' Madara and they still considered only Itachi capable of such genjutsu!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2011)

This page is very badass.  Wonder if this will be the battlefield where Nagato or Itachi will have their war battle.

Also, is that statue supposed to represent a Shishi (lion) or a Shisa? I've heard those statues are placed in front of sacred temples to serve as guardians that protect them from any evil that wants to enter the building. Anyway, the design of the statue is also badass.



jso said:


> Why is nobody impressed by GAR-Sakura choking the Zetsu? She's Raikage-tier confirmed now



That's the best part of that chapter after A & Tsunade catching up with the Jinchuuriki duo.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

So Nagato/Itachi reasoned that Itachi will utilize his genjutsu at some point, but what of Nagato's purpose?



Nic said:


> Bee is epic.



Get out of here. You don't even like bewbs.


----------



## auem (May 25, 2011)

so mabui *just* found out the power of white jetsu...


----------



## Crows (May 25, 2011)

adee said:


> Also, I don't think the image of Sasuke means anything. Sakura was just thinking about how she _used_ to love Sasuke and now doesn't and how stupid she had acted around him, just like this guy did with her.


She's been on the Sauce since like chapter 3. Hooked for life, man, nothing changes with her.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 25, 2011)

Oh Sakura


----------



## jso (May 25, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> the simple fact he can use double layered gen alone is just ridiculous.


What's double-layered genjutsu and when did we see it? Genuine question lol


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

Forget Naruto and Bee vs A and Tsunade, we need more sakura


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

adee said:


> Also, I don't think the image of Sasuke means anything. Sakura was just thinking about how she _used_ to love Sasuke and now doesn't and how stupid she had acted around him, just like this guy did with her.




Damage control


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2011)

people thought she was thinking about naruto .

not even getting choked and almost stabbed by sasuke can change her love for him.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> i suspect we are going to see some great things from both itachi and nagato later on.itachi in the genjutsu department and nagato in the ninjutsu department.
> kishi plans to finally let them show their true power.



again, i am not hyped 

i know kishi better enough to know that this is a trap by him. i was disappointed by madara vs minato. kisame vs gai. hanzo vs mifun. kyubi brothers vs alliance. naruto vs kyuubi.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

Marsala said:


> We knew that he had the best genjutsu Tsukiyomi and was great with Sharingan and regular genjutsu, but this is the first time that he was officially acknowledged as a, no, THE legendary genjutsu user. The leader of the enemy is friggin' Madara and they still considered only Itachi capable of such genjutsu!



true true, itachi is just boss at genjutsu. 

no wonder he makes everyone he fights look like fodder, just by using gen. his gen is just soo powerful even top tiers like orochimaru and deidara get fodderized...


----------



## Suibi (May 25, 2011)

Woow, and I just recall THIS IS BEE who totally ignored Naruto's Harem jutsu.

He know how to see and find underneath. 

Great men know what is a qualified goods and what is a shitty fake.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> people thought she was thinking about naruto .
> 
> not even getting choked and almost stabbed by sasuke can change her love for him.



only red hair has the power to resist the sauce.


----------



## Trent (May 25, 2011)

Marsala said:


> We knew that he had the best genjutsu Tsukiyomi and was great with Sharingan and regular genjutsu, but this is the first time that* he was officially acknowledged as a, no, THE legendary genjutsu user. The leader of the enemy is friggin' Madara and they still considered only Itachi capable of such genjutsu!*



If they say "_probably_" the best it means that other could also claim that title and this by default would include Madara. 

But yeah, we knew Itachi ruled in genjutsu use.


----------



## ryz (May 25, 2011)

jso said:


> What's double-layered genjutsu and when did we see it? Genuine question lol


I think he means the multiple layer genjutsu used by Itachi against Sasuke. Genjutsu within a Genjutsu within a Genjutsu...


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

Lol this dialogue

Plus this proves bee is not gay and is not a pedo. Lusting after some gender swapped boy.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 25, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> god, raikage and tsunade look awesome.



They would have fucked up sex & very angry kids.

Anyway looks like itachi & nagato or guarding something kabuto going for rikudou's stick/item??


----------



## KingBoo (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> So Nagato/Itachi reasoned that Itachi will utilize his genjutsu at some point, but what of Nagato's purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of here. You don't even like bewbs.



maybe itachi is there to cast genjutsu to paralyze/mindcontrol/confuse and nagato wraps it up with the force push. pretty much 3 paneling groups of people


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Forget Naruto and Bee vs A and Tsunade, we need more sakura



It could well just be Naruto vs A, as the other two appear not to really give a damn whether the Jinchuuriki are contained or not.

Anyway, after seeing the Raikage disrespect Naruto after he knelt, it'll be good to see Naruto show the Raikage what's happening .

But damn, Bee was funny in this chapter.


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

Addy said:


> again, i am not hyped
> 
> i know kishi better enough to know that this is a trap by him. i was disappointed by madara vs minato. *kisame vs gai*. hanzo vs mifun. kyubi brothers vs alliance. naruto vs kyuubi.



Kisami vs Gai was epic


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Ok...

So, it's been confirmed that Itachi's genjutsu prowess is great enough to use genjutsu on a mass scale - as opposed to one on one like many claimed - but he can do it from such a distance that the sensors cannot detect him.


----------



## Penance (May 25, 2011)

Addy said:


> only red hair has the power to resist the sauce.



Naruto's part ginger...


----------



## Egotism (May 25, 2011)

I feel like I'm getting dumber by the second reading this manga


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2011)

Am I sensin' a pairing?


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Suibi said:


> Woow, and I just recall THIS IS BEE who totally ignored Naruto's Harem jutsu.
> 
> He know how to see and find underneath.
> 
> Great man know what is a qualified goods and what is a shitty fake.



It's like, he is a pervert, but not.


----------



## hmph (May 25, 2011)

jso said:


> What's double-layered genjutsu and when did we see it? Genuine question lol



It's something people mistake for happening in Sasuke and Itachi's genjutsu fight.


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> people thought she was thinking about naruto .
> 
> not even getting choked and almost stabbed by sasuke can change her love for him.



A terrible case of Stockholm syndrome and delusion.


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2011)

love fodder, pee fordder1, 2 and maybe 3. bee staring at tsunade's breasts ofcourse raikage would notice that  naruto calling her granny.

sakysasu, blind neji, naruhina

this chapter is hilarious


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> i suspect we are going to see some great things from both itachi and nagato later on.itachi in the genjutsu department and nagato in the ninjutsu department.
> kishi plans to finally let them show their true power.





and i thought what theyve already shown is practically unmatched....


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2011)

Suibi said:


> Woow, and I just recall THIS IS BEE who totally ignored Naruto's Harem jutsu.



Yup. He saw Naruto transforming into a girl right in front of him, he's smart enough to do not get aroused.


----------



## Suibi (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's like, he is a pervert, but not.


He just wants high quality goods. 



Luiz said:


> Maybe that's because Bee was the first who actually took the fact that it's just a guy who transformed into a girl in front of him into consideration.



Therefore Bee is more adorable, since the rest, included Hiruzen and Jiraiya were dumb and pervy enough to look over that obvious fact, and fell for Naruto's fake boobs.

Bee prefer the real things.


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> They would have fucked up sex & very angry kids.
> 
> Anyway looks like itachi & nagato or guarding something kabuto going for rikudou's stick/item??



Lol tsunade has a closing window probably only one then again with medical jutsu. 



Luiz said:


> Maybe that's because Bee was the first who actually took the fact that it's just a guy who transformed into a girl in front of him into consideration.



Exactly Bee is not a Perverted Pedo.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

I sense epic shitstorm coming this weekend...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Maybe that's because Bee was the first who actually took the fact that it's just a guy who transformed into a girl in front of him into consideration.



or maybe bee prefers thick women .

pee fodder died while peeing, that has to be the worst fodder death of all, especially if he got stabbed where i think he did.


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2011)

Marsala said:


> We knew that he had the best genjutsu Tsukiyomi and was great with Sharingan and regular genjutsu, but this is the first time that he was officially acknowledged as a, no, THE legendary genjutsu user. The leader of the enemy is friggin' Madara and they still considered only Itachi capable of such genjutsu!



I think that is attributable more to the fact that the knowledge of Madara is sparse and incomplete. The best Genjutsu in the people's knowledge is of the one used in Uchiha massacre imaginably, so that is what they will believe, rather than sketchy stories of hundreds of years ago.



Crows said:


> She's been on the Sauce since like chapter 3. Hooked for life, man, nothing changes with her.



one gotta enforce one's belief even if it be through lying to oneself 
Anyways, we'll see. Authors also use these kind of images as a distraction from the plot they finally present.


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Yup. He saw Naruto transforming into a girl right in front of him, he's smart enough to do not get aroused.


so he goes for the real deal


----------



## shyakugaun (May 25, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Yup. He saw Naruto transforming into a girl right in front of him, he's smart enough to do not get aroused.



right lololol


----------



## Black☆Star (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I sense epic shitstorm coming this weekend...



It's inevitable


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2011)

Suibi said:


> He just want high quality goods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, he's got good taste, and actually spoke out loud what everyone else thinks when they see Tsunade. 



~Gesy~ said:


> or maybe bee prefers thick women .
> 
> pee fodder died while peeing, that has to be the worst fodder death of all, especially if he got stabbed where i think he did.



Well yes.


----------



## Egotism (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I sense epic shitstorm coming this weekend...



Damn right


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

adee said:


> I think that is attributable more to the fact that the knowledge of Madara is sparse and incomplete. The best Genjutsu in the people's knowledge is of the one used in Uchiha massacre imaginably, so that is what they will believe, rather than sketchy stories of hundreds of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, if you know Madara is the one who STARTED the war, and he is a legendary Uchiha, wouldn't you assume him above anyone else?


----------



## Chaelius (May 25, 2011)

Tion said:


> A terrible case of *Stockholm syndrome* and delusion.


----------



## vagnard (May 25, 2011)

Is a shame Tsunade didn't shit after her poor performance against Kabuto only to be one shooted by RM Naruto.


----------



## Vergil642 (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well, if you know Madara is the one who STARTED the war, and he is a legendary Uchiha, wouldn't you assume him above anyone else?



Isn't that just more hype for Itachi's Genjutsu skills? So awesome they're still thinking he's doing it when even Madara's around?

Also, feels good to have my claims that Itachi can cast Genjutsu at long range vindicated. That 5m bullshit's finally put to rest.

Except I know some will just ignore it, cuz they're tards


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

Exaggerating is exaggerating, but Sakura still keeps going back to Sasuke despite how shit he's treated her.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Also, he's got good taste, and actually spoke out loud what everyone else thinks when they see Tsunade.




True dat 

Bee > Raikage confirmed


----------



## Sniffers (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi hype is insane.





vered said:


> itachis is hyped big time wiht his genjutsu.
> and lool at Bee and raikage.



It was foretold.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 25, 2011)

i still cant get over how juvenile the chapter was. the art and developments were awesome, but _damn_. this is one of the few times were it actually felt like i was reading a childrens comic.


----------



## KingBoo (May 25, 2011)

if nagato is the ninjutsu rocket launcher, itachi is the genjutsu sniper rifle


----------



## Blaze (May 25, 2011)

Bee knows whats important. Those breasts.

SasuSaku pretty much confirmed no surprise there. Obvious.

Itachi and Nagato are cool as always and another great hype for Itachi for genjutsu. 

I'm more confident than ever we will might see Sasuke next chapter with the color cover(I hope)


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Bee knows whats important. Those breasts.
> 
> *SasuSaku pretty much confirmed no surprise there. Obvious.*
> 
> ...



How ? 
_____________


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Vergil642 said:


> Isn't that just more hype for Itachi's Genjutsu skills? So awesome they're still thinking he's doing it when even Madara's around?
> 
> Also, feels good to have my claims that Itachi can cast Genjutsu at long range vindicated. That 5m bullshit's finally put to rest.
> 
> Except I know some will just ignore it, cuz they're tards



Two things have been confirmed:

1. Itachi isn't just a close ranged fighter. If he can cast from a distance so far that even the sensors can detect him, then that is extremely long-distance.

2. He can cast on more than one person at the time, unlike many claimed in the past. What is funny is they thought Kakashi could cast on two, but not Itachi. 


I do wonder by what means can Itachi cast such long range genjutsu. The sharingan requires eye contact, sooooo...


----------



## Kumanri (May 25, 2011)

Sakura should watch what she's sitting on. Quite bold of her, seriously.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

We already knew Itachi is the king of genjutsu, whats new?


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

KingBoo said:


> if nagato is the ninjutsu rocket launcher, itachi is the genjutsu sniper rifle



i guess you can look at it like that.
by the way zetsu powers are actually very similar and perhaps connected in what brought what with nagatos own Shoten jutsu and the sealing copies as well.


----------



## Tion (May 25, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> i still cant get over how juvenile the chapter was. the art and developments were awesome, but _damn_. this is one of the few times were it actually felt like i was reading a childrens comic.



you mean, you don't get that feeling every week when Sasuke's screaming about 'haaaaaaate' and Naruto about 'loooooooooooove'?


----------



## Sniffers (May 25, 2011)

Usually I don't bother with pairings, I thought SasuSaku and NaruHina were almost confirmed before, but this chapter makes it even more so.

The new pairing question is if Raikage or Killer B will hook up with Tsunade or that she'll keep rejecting penises.


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

How did this chapter hype itachi?


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

poor paring fans


----------



## Csdabest (May 25, 2011)

ryz said:


> I think he means the multiple layer genjutsu used by Itachi against Sasuke. Genjutsu within a Genjutsu within a Genjutsu...



Yeah except it wasnt a layered genjutsu. They were just reversing control over the genjutsu back and forth back and forth.


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well, if you know Madara is the one who STARTED the war, and he is a legendary Uchiha, wouldn't you assume him above anyone else?


Yes you know Madara started the war, but how much does Shikaku know about Madara's jutsu skills? I'm betting not much considering even the Kage's don't seem to know much. The only one from the good guys' side who's shown _some_ knowledge (according to my fail memory, i should warn) is (was) Jiraiyah, so I'm willing to bet that that is why Shikaku made his assumption.


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

He takes out a telescope and peers at his opponents eyes through it.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 25, 2011)

Tion said:


> you mean, you don't get that feeling every week when Sasuke's screaming about 'haaaaaaate' and Naruto about 'loooooooooooove'?



even if that did happen, why would I?


----------



## hmph (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> How did this chapter hype itachi?



Considering that they were calling last chapter hype for Itachi, it's pretty clear people will claim any time he's mentioned at all hype for him. Sooner or later he'll be hyped as much as Hanzo!


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

Addy said:


> poor paring fans



I agree with this


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

freaking Bee.  Actually said something I like.


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> i guess you can look at it like that.
> by the way zetsu powers are actually very similar and perhaps connected in what brought what with nagatos own Shoten jutsu and the sealing copies as well.


I was of the opinion that the clone making prowess was a jutsu given to Zetsu by Pain.

Does that mean Pain took part in the creation of Zetsu?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

manga genius said:


> We already knew Itachi is the king of genjutsu, whats new?



Well, none of us knew he could cast genjutsu from very long distances. Distances that lie outside the realm of ninja that specialize in sensing. 

Not only that, many believed he was only capable of putting one user under genjutsu at the time.


----------



## Faustus (May 25, 2011)

The script is confusing. I don't get what actually green zetsus is speaking about his mind. It seem he has all the experience of the original White Zetsu, and maybe even his memories? Does it mean White Zetsu is able to control whole 100 000 (ok, it's 50000 now) green Zetsus, like ordinary clones? That's some crazy skill, he must have a supercomputer in his head.


----------



## Egotism (May 25, 2011)

Itachi did not get Hyped in this chapter. Don't be ridiculous people


----------



## Suibi (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Two things have been confirmed:
> 
> I do wonder by what means can Itachi cast such long range genjutsu. The sharingan requires eye contact, sooooo...



Via his crows? Throw out his crows all over the place and cast gen through them? Also, it seem like EDOs don't have a problem about chakra stamina anymore.

That's is utterly haxed and ridiculously reasonable.:S


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

> (Scene switched to an old temple)
> Nagato: I wonder. Why does the jutsu caster go through all this trouble to avoid our making contact with the enemy? And why doesn't he use your Genjutsu?
> Itachi: The confrontation in the silent of the night will continue. Madara must have something in his mind to let us move around before the silence is broken.
> Nagato: I guess... this Edo-Tensei thingy is something that Madara's new ally cast, while Madara himself has readied his own plan, no?
> Itachi: Maybe.



Two considerations

-"that Edo Tensei Thingy..." FINALLY, someone who didn't know the existance of this jutsu

-That "maybe" maybe (sorry ) means Madara expected Kabuto joined his cause...


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Itachi did not get Hyped in this chapter. Don't be ridiculous people



It's not hype when it's been suggested he can do these no one believed he was capable of?


----------



## Saunion (May 25, 2011)

Raikage vs Naruto next week. 

And lol at NarSak. Game over I guess. I'll leave the telegrams alone this week.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Two things have been confirmed:
> 
> *1. Itachi isn't just a close ranged fighter. If he can cast from a distance so far that even the sensors can detect him, then that is extremely long-distance.
> 
> ...




Except it wasn't Itachi but Zetsu clones


----------



## Csdabest (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Two things have been confirmed:
> 
> 1. Itachi isn't just a close ranged fighter. If he can cast from a distance so far that even the sensors can detect him, then that is extremely long-distance.
> 
> ...



Sasuke caught shii in genjutsu from a distance with no eye contact. So who knows,


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

NaruHina canon and sakura being boss.  I am happy


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

adee said:


> I was of the opinion that the clone making prowess was a jutsu given to Zetsu by Pain.
> 
> Does that mean Pain took part in the creation of Zetsu?



i think its more reasonable to think that Nagato created these jutsus based on zetsus own power.or its related to the senju power that perhaps resides in nagato somehow or is connected.i hope we'll get a decent explanation.


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

It won't be a real fight. Probably a lot of shouting and some quick blow trading. Raikage will probably like Naruto this time since he won't be peeing in his pants, face down, hyperventilating in the snow while begging. Also Naruto needs the Sage cloak. 

They either go back to base or get attacked.


----------



## KingBoo (May 25, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke caught shii in genjutsu from a distance with no eye contact. So who knows,



pretty sure shii looked right into his eyes like an idiot


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke caught shii in genjutsu from a distance with no eye contact. So who knows,



But Shii could SEE him.

The sensors are saying that Itachi has the capacity to cast outside of their sensing range, though there are doubts that he could control so many people, in so many different places, PERFECTLY.


----------



## Faustus (May 25, 2011)

Bee is awesome. He doesn't give a darn about Harem jutsu of some little pervert, he's not gay, he needs REAL boobs.


----------



## Crows (May 25, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> The new pairing question is if Raikage or Killer B will hook up with Tsunade or that she'll keep rejecting penises.



Raikage is going to brutally murder Dan, AFTER giving Tsunade the business in front of him.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

manga genius said:


> Except it wasn't Itachi but Zetsu clones



Well, undoubtedly, but that doesn't change the fact that they've confirmed he has the ability. It just shows that they have intelligence on Itachi that they don't have on Zetsu. 

Zetsu is a major mystery.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

preview says about Naruto vs Raikage next chapter.


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> preview says about Naruto vs Raikage next chapter.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

Lol I don't think it will be a real fight. Even they are not that stupid.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> *NaruHina canon* and sakura being boss.  I am happy





this is going to be a fun weekend


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

Naruto gonna oneshot A pek


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> preview says about Naruto vs Raikage next chapter.



Naruto will make quick work of him.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 25, 2011)

So it looks like Zetsu still has yet to be left out of a chapter for a while. Last chapter he was in it via Neji.

Yup, Kishi is going to do all he can to make sure Zetsu is in every chapter from now on, it's foreshadow how he's always been around and planned everything and is the real final villain.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well, undoubtedly, but that doesn't change the fact that they've confirmed he has the ability. It just shows that they have intelligence on Itachi that they don't have on Zetsu.
> 
> Zetsu is a major mystery.





Nothing is _confirmed_ since Itachi didn't do anything this chapter.

I _*wonder if maybe*_ its Itachi does not equal he has the ability.


----------



## Chaelius (May 25, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> this is going to be a fun weekend



No doubt.

>Chapter shows the same one sided love as always
>NaruHina and SasuSaku canonz 
>NaruSaku fans gonna go ballistic with their explanations that "No, no, that was just showing she was moving on and the confession was totally true"
>Itachitard fuel
>Sakura doing something


Fun week ahead.


----------



## C-Moon (May 25, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Lol I don't think it will be a real fight. Even they are not that stupid.



I hope they do end up being that stupid, it'll be the first decent fight this "war" has given us.


----------



## Souzousaisei (May 25, 2011)

The nature of Itachi and Nagato's conversation has been made clearer with the availability of the Jap script. Can't be sure if Nagato had known of Edo-tensei before...

Updated the translation... Minor changes.


----------



## Kumanri (May 25, 2011)

Genjutsu can be cast on a wide scale but the impact varies with the skill of the caster. I refer to the genjutsu Kabuto cast inside the entire arena (during the chuunin exam arc) that was dispelled only by elite nins.

Naturally, Itachi could do the same since he has the ultimate tool for casting genjutsu, ie sharingan. What makes a difference is the potency of his genjutsu and the creativity of the user. A skilful caster's genjutsu won't be that easily detected and dispelled that's all.


----------



## hmph (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well, undoubtedly, but that doesn't change the fact that they've confirmed he has the ability. It just shows that they have intelligence on Itachi that they don't have on Zetsu.
> 
> Zetsu is a major mystery.



Actually they tossed a great deal of probablies in there. They were tossing out potential explanations and they discarded that one. Kishi was trying to build up Itachi - for his coming usage with Nagato - but it was by no means a sure statement of what he could do.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (May 25, 2011)

Are people forgetting Tsunade is 50+ year old lady who uses jutsu to fake her appearance?


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> this is going to be a fun weekend



You have to see the light.  Kishi just showed how it will all end.


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

Still better then a boy and his clones pretending to be a girl. 

Besides I don't think Bee knows that.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I hope they do end up being that stupid, it'll be the *first decent fight* this "war" has given us.




Lol Naruto gonna oneshot


----------



## Black☆Star (May 25, 2011)

So we know that Kabuto is going to use Itachi's genjutsu for his plans, but what is Nagato's purpose?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

manga genius said:


> Nothing is _confirmed_ since Itachi didn't do anything this chapter.
> 
> I _*wonder if maybe*_ its Itachi does not equal he has the ability.



Ok, it hasn't been confirmed.

It's been suggested that the only person known to them with the ability to use genjutsu on that level is Itachi.

I can live with that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2011)

manga genius said:


> Lol Naruto gonna oneshot  get eagle clawed



fixed


----------



## Faustus (May 25, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Are people forgetting Tsunade is 50+ year old lady who uses jutsu to fake her appearance?



Bee KNEW the Harem was done by Naruto. Yet he knows nothing about Tsunade's jutsu, can't blame him


----------



## Seraphiel (May 25, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> So we know that Kabuto is going to use Itachi's genjutsu for his plans, but what is Nagato's purpose?



Nagato is there to fuck shit up. Shnra tensei spam


----------



## CrystalCypher (May 25, 2011)

I took it that they thought it was Itachi, but it was really just a bunch of white Zetsu's disguising themselves as allies.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

Itachi received massive hype out of nothing.


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

If Naruto wins against A ,every Anti sasuke fan will try to show how weak Sasuke is


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

hmph said:


> Actually they tossed a great deal of probablies in there. They were tossing out potential explanations and they discarded that one. Kishi was trying to build up Itachi - for his coming usage with Nagato - but it was by no means a sure statement of what he could do.



Dude, do you really think Kishimoto would have such a thing speculated if it wasn't within Itachi's capacity?

Their only doubt was that he could control so many people, in so many different places, so PERFECTLY. They didn't doubt his capacity to do it.

Besides, Itachi said last week the Kabuto was planning to use his genjutsu abilities. Considering how far away Itachi is, you can consider what was speculated a foreshadowing...

...because it's been stated that Kabuto doesn't want Nagato and Itachi to engage the enemy.


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2011)

vered said:


> preview says about Naruto vs Raikage next chapter.


So if A fights Sakura too in future he will complete his round of Team 7


----------



## Faustus (May 25, 2011)

If I'm right this green Zetsu wasn't killed. They will be able to interrogate him and to know more about his and other Zetsu's abilities.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, it hasn't been confirmed.
> 
> It's been suggested that the only person known to them with the ability to use genjutsu on that level is Itachi.
> 
> I can live with that.




Yeah but we already knew that, he is the king of genjutsu after all


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

DiScO said:


> If Naruto wins against A ,every Anti sasuke fan will try to show how weak Sasuke is



And if Naruto loses it will go the opposite.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> Yeah but we already knew that, he is the king of genjutsu after all


King of genjutsu?  

Where did you get that? lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2011)

DiScO said:


> If Naruto wins against A ,every Anti sasuke fan will try to show how weak Sasuke is



not a sasuke fan, but raikage only has one arm


----------



## DiScO (May 25, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> And if Naruto loses it will go the opposite.



No, because Sasuke also didn`t beat him ..


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 25, 2011)

DiScO said:


> If Naruto wins against A ,every Anti sasuke fan will try to show how weak Sasuke is



Only if Naruto uses SM to defeat A, whereas it looks to be shaping up for a little more RM hype.

What a surprise, RM will be stronger than MS Sasuke, who knew?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato are so far away that the sensors can't even detect them.

Apparently they're BOTH going to use extremely long-ranged attacks.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Nagato is there to fuck shit up. Shnra tensei spam



He could just use Chou Shinra Tensei and end the war.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> King of genjutsu?
> 
> Where did you get that? lol




Eh? 

Who's better?

Or even close for that matter?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 25, 2011)

Holy shit! Sakura wasn't useless!

Is this cause for celebration?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Does this mean that Madara is actually the one telling Kabuto what to do with Itachi and Nagato? If so, that's a strange twist.

All I am getting out of this chapter is:

1) Itachi was just hyped out of control.
2) Raikage x Tsunade is confirmed. 

What a fantastic chapter. 



Faustus said:


> If I'm right this green Zetsu wasn't killed. They will be able to interrogate him and to know more about his and other Zetsu's abilities.



Doubt that very much considering who/what Zetsu is.

You don't interrogate 'the land'.


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

manga genius said:


> Eh?
> 
> Who's better?
> 
> Or even close for that matter?



One could argue Madara but in my eyes Itachi is certainly better and has more feats.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

You know...

...Itachi being able to use genjutsu from an extremely long range causes all SORTS of problems in the battledome.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Holy shit did I just defend Itachi? *shudders*


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 25, 2011)

LOL, Sakura still loves Sasuke? Is this bitch for real? I've never seen a worse character in all of manga. This is way too comical. Sakura is now the official comic relief character of Naruto. I thought it was Naruto before, but she's topping it all.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2011)

I really wonder what Itachi and Nagato are talking about while seating in that lion statue.

I'll have to wait till the fully translated chapter comes out.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (May 25, 2011)

As if he wasn't a problem in the battledome already 


Also, never knew people cared that much about Pairings. Seems pairings and Uchiha vs Minato/Jiraiya are the things people rage about the most


----------



## Face (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> You know...
> 
> ...Itachi being able to use genjutsu from an extremely long range causes all SORTS of problems in the battledome.



Depends on how strong the Genjutsu is.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> Eh?
> 
> Who's better?
> 
> Or even close for that matter?


I'm not asking you who is better or close to him in genjutsu. I'm asking where did you get "Itachi king of genjutsu" shit from?

And who is better? lol

Shisui, Danzo, Madara and probably Sasuke now.


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2011)

Bee is such a lady killer


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

I HOPE Itachi can't use Tsukiyomi from that range, because that would be too broken, and I don't care for that type of shit. Really.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2011)

Starr said:


> Bee is such a lady killer



Bee always speaks the truth. :ho


----------



## jdbzkh (May 25, 2011)

At first I was wondering why is Bee Naruto's new teacher but this chapter just showed us why. He is a true disciple of the perverted chain.


----------



## KingBoo (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I'm not asking you who is better or close to him in genjutsu. I'm asking where did you get "Itachi king of genjutsu" shit from.
> 
> And who is better? lol
> 
> Shisui, Danzo, Madara and probably Sasuke now.



shisui killed by itachi. danzo hypes itachi genjutsu. madara requires JUUBI to cast the best genjutsu ever. and sauske is decent at it, not great.

so it's probably itachi>madara>shisui>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>sauske>>>danzo>>kurenai (lol red eyes must mean something)>>kakashi>>kabuto>>fodder>shii.

the first 3 are pretty close though


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Shisui's genjutsu was great...

...but Itachi almost made Deidara use his technique on himself, and he would have had he not been stopped.

I don't know if that's the same genjutsu, but making your opponent use their own technique on themselves is mind-fuckery of the highest caliber.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> *Also, never knew people cared that much about Pairings.* Seems pairings and Uchiha vs Minato/Jiraiya are the things people rage about the most




Dude Pairings RUN THIS FORUM.




blacksword said:


> I'm not asking you who is better or close to him in genjutsu. I'm asking where did you get "Itachi king of genjutsu" shit from?
> 
> And who is better? lol
> 
> *Shisui, Danzo, Madara and probably Sasuke now*.






OK then.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 25, 2011)

Chapter looks good. Sakura doing some. Hinata loving. Some Itachi Nagato my new yaoi pairing and my babies sasuke naruto even if it is just a panel. Me a happy girl.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 25, 2011)

What the hell does Shannaro mean? Another useless thing like dattebayo, I'm guessing?


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

manga genius said:


> OK then.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 25, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> LOL, Sakura still loves Sasuke? Is this bitch for real?* I've never seen a worse character in all of manga.* This is way too comical. Sakura is now the official comic relief character of Naruto. I thought it was Naruto before, but she's topping it all.


Kurosaki kun Kurosaki kun Kurosaki kun Kurosaku kun KUROSAKI KUN KUROSAKI KUN KUROSAKI KUN!

See what I am getting at.


100% Ichigo said:


> What the hell does Shannaro mean? Another useless thing like dattebayo, I'm guessing?



Yeah it's the same as dattebayo and KUROSAKI KUN!


----------



## sanji's left eye (May 25, 2011)

I should've known Div had no idea what he was talking about. Itachi did not show to genjutsu anyone. Ao used the word "probably" suggesting doubt. Shikaku even questions himself. The people discussing this topic (Inoichi, Ao, and Shikaku) have not specified what range they believe the genjutsu was cast at and whether the genjutsu was even individually cast. With seemingly no stamina worries in edo form, this could also play a factor.

All in all, we have learned very little. We have learned that Edo Itachi might have the ability to control multiple dead soldiers, casting the initial control at unknown distances and an unknown number of times and potentially maintaining said control over long distances.

So basically, nothing.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 25, 2011)

Let's dye your pee red... wow... Kishi going into gantz territory.


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Lol I don't think it will be a real fight. Even they are not that stupid.



I think it'll be something between training and a real fight. The Raikage does seem to respond to strength. I could see him after Bee and Tsunade talk in Naruto's favor pose a challenge to Naruto. Like let's say taking on Tsunade and himself at the same time. And if Naruto can't defeat the two kages until daybreak he'll return to the island. I think if he can take on two kages together the Raikage would have to agree that Naruto doesn't need to be protected.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 25, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Kurosaki kun Kurosaki kun Kurosaki kun Kurosaku kun KUROSAKI KUN KUROSAKI KUN KUROSAKI KUN!
> 
> See what I am getting at.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do. Orihime is a terrible character.


----------



## katan667 (May 25, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Are people forgetting Tsunade is 50+ year old lady who uses jutsu to fake her appearance?



forget the face, fuck the base 

Killerbee obviously knows this


----------



## Penance (May 25, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> At first I was wondering why is Bee Naruto's new teacher but this chapter just showed us why. He is a true disciple of the perverted chain.



Was there ever any doubt?  He's a rapper...


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> Shisui's genjutsu was great...
> 
> ...but Itachi almost made Deidara use his technique on himself, and he would have had he not been stopped.
> 
> I don't know if that's the same genjutsu, but making your opponent use their own technique on themselves is mind-fuckery of the highest caliber.


it's nothing special.

Madara controlled kyuibi(with base sharingan), Yagura and two root fodders. Danzo also manipulated Mifune with his sharingan.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

sanji's left eye said:


> I should've known Div had no idea what he was talking about. Itachi did not show to genjutsu anyone. Ao used the word "probably" suggesting doubt. Shikaku even questions himself. The people discussing this topic (Inoichi, Ao, and Shikaku) have not specified what range they believe the genjutsu was cast at and whether the genjutsu was even individually cast. With seemingly no stamina worries in edo form, this could also play a factor.
> 
> All in all, we have learned very little. We have learned that Itachi might have the ability to control multiple dead soldiers, casting the initial control at unknown distances and an unknown number for times and potentially maintaining said control over long distances.
> 
> So basically, nothing.



Yes, what in the hell was I thinking?

Itachi already stated, LAST CHAPTER, that the user of Edo Tensei was going to use his genjutsu powers when the timing was right. 

Now, unless you think Itachi's genjutsu is going to be used on a small scale, and against a few enemies...

...then the speculation in this chapter is nothing more than confirmation of what Itachi said last chapter. 

Why would Kishimoto even have the say PROBABLY and reduce the likely culprits down to Itachi, even though they know Madara is alive?

I know it sucks, but you all should probably prepare to see some shit from Itachi that you don't want to see.


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 25, 2011)

Well Sakura just proves she just as pathetic if not moreso than Naruto this chapter although I'm not surprise. Oh well at least Killerbee proves there are still some straight guys left in the manga. He gains cool points for staring at Tsunade's tits.


----------



## GuyverFan (May 25, 2011)

Since Itachi can cast his illusions at such a long range doesn't this imply he's a senor himself? He has to know the enemy location before he can cast his illusion on them, no?


----------



## gabzilla (May 25, 2011)

Sakura being awesome, Hinata. Shino and Kiba in this chapter and evil Neji being a white Zetsu.

Am I dreaming?


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think it'll be something between training and a real fight. The Raikage does seem to respond to strength. I could see him after Bee and Tsunade talk in Naruto's favor pose a challenge to Naruto. Like let's say taking on Tsunade and himself at the same time. And if Naruto can't defeat the two kages until daybreak he'll return to the island. I think if he can take on two kages together the Raikage would have to agree that Naruto doesn't need to be protected.



Protecting Naruto is not about him being weak at least battle wise (emotionally wise is a whole other debate). Its about the fact that capture equals auto win for Madara.


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Penance said:


> Was there ever any doubt?  He's a rapper...



I guess he wasn't affected by Naruto's sexy no jutsu because Naruto made the breasts too small.


----------



## Face (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> it's nothing special.
> 
> Madara controlled kyuibi(with base sharingan), Yagura and two root fodders. Danzo also manipulated Mifune with his sharingan.



I don't think controlling the Kyuubi would be difficult if you have EMS.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Genjutsu is the only thing that puts Itachi on Jiraiya's level, we can't just take that away 

And now I'm back


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

The best thing about this entire chapter is Itachi and Nagato and Tsunade and Raikage.


----------



## Ejenku (May 25, 2011)

I knew evil ninja was a white zetsu but Itachi receiving foreshadowed hype of genjutsu from long range lol. Nagato better get the same treatment -_-.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Some of you people are kind of ....


----------



## Sniffers (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi and Nagato are so far away that the sensors can't even detect them.
> 
> Apparently they're BOTH going to use extremely long-ranged attacks.



Couldn't Itachi just close the gap and then cast Genjutsu?

Though honestly I think it's foreshadowed that he'll use the moon to reflect his Genjutsu. Perhaps we'll learn he used that jutsu to kill the Uchiha as well.

EDIT: Nvm, just read the Shikaku part.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> I don't think controlling the Kyuubi would be difficult if you have EMS.


yes, but Madara didn't activate EMS when he was controlling Kyubi. He did it with his base sharingan.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 25, 2011)

The shitstorm is inevitable. It's coming...


----------



## Hexa (May 25, 2011)

It's odd that the range of Itachi's genjutsu is praised given we didn't see really any long-range genjutsu from him at all.

It's pretty high praise too.  From the sound of it, Itachi has the longest ranged genjutsu in known history.


----------



## BlueBird (May 25, 2011)

So... according to the script it turns out that Madara had an excellent and very clever strategy how to win this war as opposed to Alliance's effort. The downfall of this strategy will obviously be Naruto's new "very convenient" evil sensitivity, but Madara could not have known that...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 25, 2011)

Who cares about Itachi and Jiraiya.

This chapter is about Sakura owning fodders.


----------



## primary colours123 (May 25, 2011)

Whoa,

New chapter is a gold mine for pairing wars.

So many new ones to choose from:
*SakuraXZetsu*: Their relationship has that "earth shattering" quality. And they both have so much in common: neither can lie. 
*KibaXNeji*: Awww... Kiba can actually teach Neji not to rely only on his eyes, and smell out the difference between Dog and Human.
*AXTsunadeXB*: Let the manlier brother win. 

So many pairings to abandon ship:
*SS:* One is delusional, the other insane.
*NS:* One is delusional, the other obsessed both for the same person
*NH:* One is obsessed and so is the other one, unfortunately, not with each other. :rofl

And yes the canon "dead love" ItaXNaga. Or is it NagaXIta? 

Take care.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 25, 2011)

Kishi is gonna use Raikage to hype Naruto's speed. Its obvious.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Ejenku said:


> I knew evil ninja was a white zetsu but Itachi receiving foreshadowed hype of genjutsu from long range lol. Nagato better get the same treatment -_-.



i guess that would happen regarding his ninjutsu power but than again it will probably refer directly to the rinnegan itself.


----------



## Face (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> yes, but Madara didn't activate EMS when he was controlling Kyubi. He did it with his base sharingan.



Who says you have to have EMS activated to control the kyuubi?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Couldn't Itachi just close the gap and then cast Genjutsu?
> 
> Though honestly I think it's foreshadowed that he'll use the moon to reflect his Genjutsu. Perhaps we'll learn he used that jutsu to kill the Uchiha as well.



It was stated that Itachi was probably the only person capable of using such a large scale genjutsu. Why not just assume Madara too? How hard would it have been to say "probably Itachi and Madara?" They didn't do that. 

Not only that, but the only doubt was that he shouldn't be able to control so many, in so many different locations, so PERFECTLY. They didn't even doubt that he could do it, just that the extent of how well it was being done raised doubts.

Somehow, this was all taken to mean that Itachi probably CAN'T use it genjutsu at that level.


----------



## Krombacher (May 25, 2011)

I think Itachi cant put enemys in Genjutsu over a huge distance but keep them genjutsu'd over a long range.

Remember u needed to look at him to be Genjutsu'd


----------



## sanji's left eye (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Yes, what in the hell was I thinking.



Well you were simply making many assumptions. Like Itachi definitely can use this ability, that said ability can be used on multiple people and not just dead bodies, that Itachi can use this and not just Edo Itachi, that Itachi cast the genjutsu from large distances, that it is strong enough to do anything to anyone with basic genjutsu defenses, that he cast said genjutsu on every dead body with just one genjutsu, and that this would cause any problems for the battledome. It won't do anything for the battledome unless these stipulations are met. Hell the fact that this is not shown and the assumption that it was not dead bodies already makes it invalid for the battledome.

So that's what the hell you were thinking.


----------



## ryz (May 25, 2011)

Here is what I understand of the Itachi thing:

The Sensor back at HQ are wondering why the hell are their people suddenly turning on them. They *guess* that it _might_ be Itachi, since he can atleast Genjutsu from beyond their sensor field. But, the reason, even he couldn't genjutsu so _many_ people at such _diverse_ locations all in _one go_, can he? 

They are still wondering, when Sakura gives them the 101 on White Zetsu, which finally answers their query.

That's what I understood from the script. Itachi didn't actually use Genjutsu, and while his genjutsu skills are praised, he is not confirmed to be able to replicate what Zetsu did, so that is NOT one of his feats.

YMMV


----------



## Krombacher (May 25, 2011)

Oh and I think Sakuras time to shine will be a way to own White Zetsu. She is a main heroine after all *sigh*


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Bee always speaks the truth. :ho



Should've seen that coming, it's that darn rap music


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

> .
> Who says you have to have EMS activated to control the kyuubi?


Because to perform some jutsu from MS, EMS and Byuakugan you need to activate it first. I didn't see anyone using MS jutsu without activating it.


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

primary colours123 said:


> Whoa,
> 
> New chapter is a gold mine for pairing wars.
> 
> ...



I actually think NH is the most resonable pairing out of all of these.
At least the one I can still see happening.

Even though I'd rather have a Karin x Naruto ending thing just to troll with everyone.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

ryz said:


> Here is what I understand of the Itachi thing:
> 
> The Sensor back at HQ are wondering why the hell are their people suddenly turning on them. They *guess* that it _might_ be Itachi, since he can atleast Genjutsu from beyond their sensor field. But, the reason, even he couldn't genjutsu so _many_ people at such _diverse_ locations all in _one go_, can he?
> 
> ...



  


Of course it's not one of his feats.

But, by assuming ITACHI, and NO ONE ELSE, despite the fact that they are aware of two LIVING AND BREATHING UCHIHA, pretty much suggests that Itachi is capable of such a thing. 

Not to mention, once again, Itachi already stated that his genjutsu ability was going to be saved for the right time. This is not a one on one fight but a WAR, so obviously Itachi has to have mass scale genjutsu ability...

...which coincides with what was speculated in this chapter. 

For them to say that EVEN HE shouldn't be able to control so many people so PERFECTLY only casts doubt on the extent of how skilled he is at controlling large numbers of people in different locations. 

This shit is not rocket science.


----------



## bearzerger (May 25, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Protecting Naruto is not about him being weak at least battle wise (emotionally wise is a whole other debate). Its about the fact that capture equals auto win for Madara.



In the face of overwhelming strength that kind of argument is easily overruled.
That was Gaara's argument yes, but the Raikage immediately qualified that statement by saying how Bee is too troublesome to be let loose on a battlefield because he doesn't stick to a given plan. And that goes double for Naruto. 
Besides with the reports on Gedou Mazou the kages have gotten they may realize that there is no playing it safe. The only ones with the power to stop GM may be the two jinchuuriki. Either they pull out all the stops or the alliance will be decimated completely.


----------



## Sniffers (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> It was stated that Itachi was probably the only person capable of using such a large scale genjutsu. Why not just assume Madara too? How hard would it have been to say "probably Itachi and Madara?" They didn't do that.
> 
> Not only that, but the only doubt was that he shouldn't be able to control so many, in so many different locations, so PERFECTLY. They didn't even doubt that he could do it, just that the extent of how well it was being done raised doubts.
> 
> Somehow, this was all taken to mean that Itachi probably CAN'T use it genjutsu at that level.



Yeah, bro. Hadn't read the Shikaku part, so I thought you were going overboard with the conclusions. 

Now I read the Shikaku part I actually agree. Itachi's Genjutsu range is indeed longer than Madara's and apparently he can control many a few people quite well. It may not be confirmed, but I doubt that stuff would be speculated if there wasn't some truth to it. Kishi wrote that for a reason.


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

Raikage is ony there to hype naruto's speed and strength.  Fight should last a couple of pages.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2011)

Okay, there's a script waiting for me.
Time to roll


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Yeah, bro. Hadn't read the Shikaku part, so I thought you were going overboard with the conclusions.
> 
> Now I read the Shikaku part I actually agree. Itachi's Genjutsu range is indeed longer than Madara's and apparently he can control many a few people quite well. It may not be confirmed, but I doubt that stuff would be speculated if there wasn't some truth to it. Kishi wrote that for a reason.



Yeah, why not speculate about Madara as well? It IS his war, and he IS a legendary, genjutsu using Uchiha.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Raikage is ony there to hype naruto's speed and strength.  Fight should last a couple of pages.



lol. fight? you mean TNJ?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Raikage is ony there to hype naruto's speed and strength.  Fight should last a couple of pages.



And Im happy as hell that'll happen, lol.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2011)

*@Starr:* Shame Bee and Jiraiya never met. 

I think it'll be more of a skirmish between A and Naruto. A and Tsunade must be 100% when they have to fight their respective opponents in the war. Naruto nor Bee should tire them now. It would be even worse than the secret attack the White Zetsus are pulling currently.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Oh...

..and if they do fight, I'm expecting a prison style rape of Raikage by Naruto.


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

Yeah this is not likely to be a real fight.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 25, 2011)

> Bee: No- BRA-THER! I'm surprised that bro found us out~ but Hokage's boobs are still damn hawt~!



Killerbee knows where is at


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

It would be stupid if Raikage and Naruto start fighting. Because they're already at war. 
Unless Raikage is able to one-shot Naruto and Bee to put them back in island immediately than there will be no fighting.


----------



## kenshiro2 (May 25, 2011)

the kage will learn trough katsuyu about the zetsu clone ad naruto will tell them that he can distingish them with his RS mode and thus he will enter war


----------



## Jizznificent (May 25, 2011)

kishi, i know you have a stiffy for itachi (and minato) but damn, chill out . the guy just can't stop hyping them or make them look bad, not even the slightest.  

i hope nagato gets at least the same level of hype... if not moreso. 

 *sigh* i can only hope, but in the end, i know it will all end in despair.


----------



## ? (May 25, 2011)

Oh, Killer Bee


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol. fight? you mean TNJ?



If Naruto will easily TNJ the Raikage...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Killerbee knows where is at



it's on her chest


----------



## Jizznificent (May 25, 2011)

killer bee you dawg...


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity is taking this too far as usual..

Ifs buts and maybes does not equal confirmation.

Unless Itachi actually does that or we get a definate confirmation that he can, its just assumptions and fan wanking.





Judecious said:


> Raikage is ony there to hype naruto's speed and strength.  Fight should last a couple of pages.




Couple of panels at most 

Seriously though i hope he fucks Raikage's shit up, I cant stand him.


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

Anyone noticed that Itachi and Nagato reffer to Tobi as Madara? They may not know his true identity afterall.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 25, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> it's on her chest



Who cares about war when you have a pair of those in front of you 

Killerbee for supreme commander of the alliance.


----------



## vered (May 25, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> kishi, i know you have a stiffy for itachi (and minato) but damn, chill out . the guy just can't stop hyping them or make them look bad, not even the slightest.
> 
> i hope nagato gets at least the same level of hype... if not moreso.
> 
> *sigh* i can only hope, but in the end, i know it will all end in despair.



Nagato  will get his time to shine dont worry.though the hype will probably go directly to the Rinengan like it mostly did with all his previous hype.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> And Im happy as hell that'll happen, lol.



Didn't Naruto already try to TNJ the Raikage and failed?


----------



## Black☆Star (May 25, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> kishi, i know you have a stiffy for itachi (and minato) but damn, chill out . the guy just can't stop hyping them or make them look bad, not even the slightest.
> 
> i hope nagato gets at least the same level of hype... if not moreso.
> 
> *sigh* i can only hope, but in the end, i know it will all end in despair.



Itachi is all talk ...

Nagato will prove who is boss on the field


----------



## Deshi Basara (May 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Who cares about war when you have a pair of those in front of you
> 
> Killerbee for supreme commander of the alliance.



Hell Yeah 



Tyki Mykk said:


> Itachi is all talk ...
> 
> Nagato will prove who is boss on the field



Damn straight


----------



## Big Bοss (May 25, 2011)

Nagato already prove he is boss.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 25, 2011)

this is what bee reminded me of this chapter :


----------



## jdbzkh (May 25, 2011)

Oh Kishi you and your one sided romances 

SakuSasu one of the most pathetic relationship I've seen since Joker and Harley, except in that one Joker has some form of strange love for that crazy gal. Sasuke doesn't care bout Sakura any more than he does for Kakashi. Oh and he proved it by trying to kill them both in there last meeting. 

That's right we all recently saw Team 7's big reunion Sakura was a complete non factor to Sasuke. There interaction meant absolutely nothing to him in fact Kakashi managed to do more to his emotions then she ever did. Sure, sure it was nothing but a big ol giggle that revealed his true intentions on wanting to destroy Konoha however that was far from a simple shrug and order to kill his ex team mate. 

Oh well Kishi is horrible with love stories he openly admitted it at least Sakura's long lost dream of falling in love with a man that'll love her back will come true... Oh wait.. at least she'll be able to bang that hot guy from school.


----------



## Nehilith (May 25, 2011)

I’ve already started an unofficial translation. My grasp of the japanese language is a bit limited but I think I managed to keep the original meaning.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

sanji's left eye said:


> I should've known Div had no idea what he was talking about. Itachi did not show to genjutsu anyone. Ao used the word "probably" suggesting doubt. Shikaku even questions himself. The people discussing this topic (Inoichi, Ao, and Shikaku) have not specified what range they believe the genjutsu was cast at and whether the genjutsu was even individually cast. With seemingly no stamina worries in edo form, this could also play a factor.
> 
> All in all, we have learned very little. We have learned that Edo Itachi might have the ability to control multiple dead soldiers, casting the initial control at unknown distances and an unknown number of times and potentially maintaining said control over long distances.
> 
> So basically, nothing.



We learned that he is able to control targets at a large and wide range, which is something - from the looks of it - that only he is able to do.

It's a big deal.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2011)

Nehilith said:


> I?ve already started an unofficial translation. My grasp of the japanese language is a bit limited but I think I managed to keep the original meaning.



Who's the father?


----------



## うずまきナルト (May 25, 2011)

kenshiro2 said:


> the kage will learn trough katsuyu about the zetsu clone ad naruto will tell them that he can distingish them with his RS mode and thus he will enter war



*Agreed! This is what's going to happen. Naruto is the only one who can differentiate the Zetsu clones from the real people, because of Zetsu's evil intent.

I wish a Ninja village betrayed the Alliance, like Kumo, because I would love to see regular humans fight, especially Naruto vs Raikage.*


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 25, 2011)

Except she isn't.

Ever since the aizen she has been back to her old self.


----------



## Penance (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Anyone noticed that Itachi and Nagato reffer to Tobi as Madara? They may not know his true identity afterall.



...



Luiz said:


> Who's the father?



FATE...


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Nehilith said:


> I?ve already started an unofficial translation. My grasp of the japanese language is a bit limited but I think I managed to keep the original meaning.



Click Spoiler, Shit Brix.


----------



## Hexa (May 25, 2011)

Well, it's only the range that makes it unique to Itachi. It's possible that other people in history could control groups at range, but not at a long enough range to escape the sensors.


----------



## settings (May 25, 2011)

I find it amusing that Nagato is asking Itachi all those questions - it's almost as if Nagato believes that Itachi has better insight and knowledge about the situation.

Chances are that Itachi will use that long-range-multiple-targets genjutsu in upcoming chapters. 

Kishimoto continues to use the Moon in panels whenever characters are discussing genjutsu, so it is very likely that it will be used as some kind of medium for Itachi's long-range genjutsu (we might even get few flashbacks of Uchiha massacre, in case Itachi was using the same kind of genjutsu in order to wipe out his own clan). 

Other than that, I wouldn't be surprised if Itachi can cast such genjutsu via his crow summons (in that case, he should be able to hide his crows from sensor units).


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> *Agreed! This is what's going to happen. Naruto is the only one who can differentiate the Zetsu clones from the real people, because of Zetsu's evil intent.
> 
> I wish a Ninja village betrayed the Alliance, like Kumo, because I would love to see regular humans fight, especially Naruto vs Raikage.*



Kumo, Sand and Konoha have zero reason to go traitor. Possibilities are Samurai, Mist and Iwa. Mist being the most likely. 

But yeah I wish not all the Akatsuki died. I mean really Diedara, Sasori, Kakuza and Hidan could still be around at least.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 25, 2011)

Do they say or show what is the biggest range of the sensors in this war?


----------



## うずまきナルト (May 25, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

*Agreed the only thing Sasuke told Sakura with any type of emotion is that he finds her annoying. lol, Sakura is one crazy, delusional bitch.*


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

Chapters out!


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Anyone noticed that Itachi and Nagato reffer to Tobi as Madara? They may not know his true identity afterall.



Or perhaps what you think of his identity is wrong. First Itachi told Sasuke that Uchiha Madara was behind the attack. Then the latter said that the Kyuubi attack was a natural disaster. Who's telling the truth? I'd go for the former.

And later there was that Kushina/Minato flashback where we see him attacking Konoha with the Kyuubi. It's simple math.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 25, 2011)

You know I just realized something...the love letter guy looks like he's in his 20's, Sakura is in her teens...he's a pedo 

Oh shit, that's really Pedo Bear in disguise


----------



## ? (May 25, 2011)

Something tells me that after this chapter, we will see "lol Genjutsu rape" more than ever from Itachi fans. I will never enter a battledome thread with Itachi in the match ever again. Thanks Kishi.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Bee said:
			
		

> N-no, I meant to say "brother" but tripped on the "T", but since you mentioned it, I bet the Hokage is an "E"!



Greatest quote ever. 

Consider it sigged.


----------



## ryz (May 25, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> But, by assuming ITACHI, and NO ONE ELSE, despite the fact that they are aware of two LIVING AND BREATHING UCHIHA, pretty much suggests that Itachi is capable of such a thing.



TBH, I think they only assumed it was Itachi, because he is the only Uchiha who is also an Edo Tensei. No other reason, comes to my mind.


----------



## Nimander (May 25, 2011)

*Okay...that's a pretty badass panel of Raikage*

Just sayin'.


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

He looks freaking HUGE o_O


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Who's the father?



The armadillo


----------



## blacksword (May 25, 2011)

I agree. Hope Raikage beats the shit ouf Naruto.


----------



## Samochan (May 25, 2011)

Last page with bee is hilarious 

Prolly Bee's best rhyme ever.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

ryz said:


> TBH, I think they only assumed it was Itachi, because he is the only Uchiha who is also an Edo Tensei. No other reason, comes to my mind.



That doesn't make a lick of sense.


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

Lol Bee's line makes more sense now.

And yeah Raikage is huge. Plus woot color page.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> I think your sarcasm-meter is broken, Capt. Obvious



Sarcasm fails on the internet, which is why we use emoticons.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> That doesn't make a lick of sense.



Oh, shit...

...dude, my side is hurting!!!


I read that shit like, 'What THEE fuck?!?"


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2011)

Considering that Tsunade is Naruto's number one fangirl (well, Gaara also is a strong candidate for president of the fanclub), it's only natural that she never would fight him, which is why she will handle Bee while Raikage takes care of Naruto.


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2011)

*Tsunade looks...*

...stunning!  You go girl, show that giant Raikage who's boss.


----------



## manga genius (May 25, 2011)

*Bee is awesome!!*

No I meant to say "brother" and tripped on the "T"...

But since you mentioned it I bet the Hokage's an "E!"


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (May 25, 2011)

Indeed she was bee sure seems to think so


----------



## ryz (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> That doesn't make a lick of sense.


Um, why not? Grammar mistake, or what? please clarify.


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

Lol show him who is boss. U in to femdom or something?


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2011)

A is a giant but Tsunade has two giants


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Lol show him who is boss. U in to femdom or something?



What if I am?


----------



## SenSensei (May 25, 2011)

Tsunade looks prettier with every chapter.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2011)

ryz said:


> Um, why not? Grammar mistake, or what? please clarify.



They only assumed it was Itachi because he is the only Edo Tensei that comes to mind?

How does the logic work?


----------



## Skaddix (May 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> What if I am?



Well first are u male or female. Past that to each his own. As long as your not a pedo like some guys in this manga its all good.


----------



## ryz (May 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> They only assumed it was Itachi because he is the only Edo Tensei that comes to mind?
> 
> How does the logic work?


No that's not what I meant.

You see, the person I was _replying to_ was saying that since only was Itachi was even assumed to be powerful enough to be able to perform such a great Genjutsu (i.e. Sasuke and Madara weren't not even _considered_ by the Alliance as an option), that meant that _only_ Itachi could be able to do so in the first place (i.e. Sasuke and Madra _can't_ do long range Genjutsu)

What I was replying with, was that _maybe_, just _maybe_, Itachi was not being highlighted as the only choice, but more likely as the "_most probable_" option.

I mean, if you were given three people, Madara, Sasuke and Itachi, who out of the three would you pick as the most probable option to be going around putting people under Genjutsu?

Since Madara poofed away with the Kin bros, and in any case running the war on the strategic scale, and Sasuke is not even participating, therefore the logical choice is Itachi, who, like other Edo Tensei, is available on ground, and has no other task.

But just because the Allaince only presumed Itachi, doesn't mean Sasuke and Madara _can't_ put people into Genjutsu from a distance also.


Hope I explained the shit


----------



## Sagitta (May 25, 2011)

Should be interesting to see what Madara's plan for those 2 is AND if Kabuto will play along. I think Kabuto's going to snake it and turn it against Madara.. but it obviously won't kill him.


----------



## Jaga (May 25, 2011)

so thats zetsus power... to be able to copy others peoples chakras. nowonder naruto and sasuke and then itachi and sasuke didnt notice him watching in their fights. but this is just for the white zetsu. what is black zetsus power?


----------



## Sagitta (May 25, 2011)

Jaga said:


> so thats zetsus power... to be able to copy others peoples chakras. nowonder naruto and sasuke and then itachi and sasuke didnt notice him watching in their fights. but this is just for the white zetsu. what is black zetsus power?



He's the fighter type apparently. The Guerrilla tactical type. Probably more poison and spikes from Black Zetsu. I figured Zetsu would be able to do some awesome copy techniques because his character was foreshadowed for so long to be this security camera. So I just assumed he would be able to be a legit spy too. Whatever happened to Zetsu's venus fly trap cape anyways. He just isn't the same anymore.....


----------



## Deathgun (May 25, 2011)

I like where this is going. :ho


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (May 25, 2011)

the one time Neji is finally important again it isn't actually him 

at least we got to see some more Itachi/Nagato bromance


----------



## Skywalker (May 25, 2011)

Implying Neji to be important.


----------



## Lacie (May 25, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I like where this is going. :ho



Noticed that one, too. Old habits die hard for the Konoha girls.


----------



## Aiku (May 25, 2011)

Itachi was the best part of this chapter.


----------



## Strayl (May 25, 2011)

*Iwagakure Fodder Spitting Game??*

Sakura, Denying??? she wants sasuke??? i thought this was over...


----------



## Omnipotent Pirate (May 25, 2011)

Who cares who sakura loves, I thought she was pretty cool in this chapter.


----------



## chebmanji (May 25, 2011)

that girl does not know who she loves. If she loves that dark emo bastard so be it. Seeing how everyone views Naruto as a hero at this point all that fine Konoha p*&^y will be lining up for Naruto lol.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (May 26, 2011)

*For a moment I rejoiced...for a moment I thought Orochimaru-sama was back*

.... but it was only Fake Neji, which is a travesty itself 

Discuss.


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (May 26, 2011)

There goes Sakura...

"Have you seen this emo-physcopath? I'm in WUV with him."

"... You DO know we're in the middle of a war... right?"


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 26, 2011)

i guess neji did kinda look like orochimaru there for a second when he was about to stab sakura.


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 26, 2011)

dont worry, he'll be back. kabuto is already gathering all the orochimaru's chakra into him so he can be reborn


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 26, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> dont worry, he'll be back. kabuto is already gathering all the orochimaru's chakra into him so he can be reborn



...only to get wtfpwned by sasuke again.... and  with use of the totsuka blade


----------



## Sadako (May 26, 2011)

Actually, I thought of him too. The creepy, freak-villain look fits Neji perfectly.


----------



## gawsome (May 26, 2011)

If Orochimaru is reborn then he should immediately be able to ET all of the previous Hokages out of the shinigami's belly.

Much as I'd like to see it happen it would be utterly retarded for Kishi to permit it to happen. And that, in itself, would overcome the thrill of seeing ol snake eyes again


----------



## ovanz (May 26, 2011)

I tought it was edoi~tachi lol, that make sense considering he appeared last chapter.


----------



## ArSoNiSt JoE (May 26, 2011)

have a question...how is Sakura's "trick" that big of a feat?

First of all, does the real Neji even know who Tonton is? Tonton sounds like an ordinary name that can be for anyone. It's not like it can one can specifically tell that it's a name for a pig or anything...is the name of Tsunade's pig even well known to the point that Neji would know? lol, it's like as if I threw the name "Roger" out there and the person assumes it's a person, and then I go "haha! I meant my terrier Roger! *Fuck you!"*

lol @ Kishi trying to make Sakura look smart this chapter by orchistrating this trick, which doesn't really make sense because not everyone would know the name of Tsunade's pet. TonTon could have been anyone's name lol.


----------



## Sagitta (May 26, 2011)

gawsome said:


> If Orochimaru is reborn then he should immediately be able to ET all of the previous Hokages out of the shinigami's belly.
> 
> Much as I'd like to see it happen it would be utterly retarded for Kishi to permit it to happen. And that, in itself, would overcome the thrill of seeing ol snake eyes again



Why can't Kabuto ET him, get that outta the way now so we don't have to deal with him later. He would make a cool movie villain though. Maybe that was the 6th coffin!


----------



## Omnipotent Pirate (May 26, 2011)

ArSoNiSt JoE said:


> have a question...how is Sakura's "trick" that big of a feat?
> 
> First of all, does the real Neji even know who Tonton is? Tonton sounds like an ordinary name that can be for anyone. It's not like it can one can specifically tell that it's a name for a pig or anything...is the name of Tsunade's pig even well known to the point that Neji would know? lol, it's like as if I threw the name "Roger" out there and the person assumes it's a person, and then I go "haha! I meant my terrier Roger! *Fuck you!"*
> 
> lol @ Kishi trying to make Sakura look smart this chapter by orchistrating this trick, which doesn't really make sense because not everyone would know the name of Tsunade's pet. TonTon could have been anyone's name lol.



The way sakura threw out the name implies neji knows what tonton is. she didn't attack him immediately after the mistake though, but raised her guard and waited till he attacked. the murder attempt was probably what confirmed her suspicions.


----------



## Skywalker (May 26, 2011)

People always putting Sakura down.


----------



## T-Bag (May 26, 2011)

*Heavy-weight champion of fuck up.*


When I saw this pic of *sasuke*, I was like; SASUKE IS GONNA FUCK SHIT UP. 

His face says it all


----------



## silenceofthelambs (May 26, 2011)

The Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan is the most hyped power in the manga. Indeed it shall be beast.


----------



## T-Bag (May 26, 2011)

man I just cant fucking wait. Been too damn long.


----------



## ninjaneko (May 27, 2011)

I really enjoyed this chapter.


----------

